# Is there a bag Hierarchy???



## CastoCreations

Okay, I admit...I'm super new to the whole designer bag scene. I'm in love with a few LVs now that I never would have given a second glance to three months ago. LOL

So, here's my question...is there a bag hierarchy? I mean, is one brand considered more exclusive than another? Or perhaps the brands kind of go in order of price? Or is it pretty much just based on personal preference?

Not that I generally care what's in style or more in fashion, but I was just curious after browsing some of the designer subcats. I really love some of the LVs and thought they were crazy expensive...until I went into the Hermes subcat.  

Sticker shock! LOL


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

i suppose LV and Hermes are somewhere at the top

however, LV maintains its exclusivity by never ever going on sale, because of their permanent lines. all the other brands -- even Hermes -- go on sale, because their lines go by season, so they have to get rid of their older bags before introducing the new ones, which somehow downplays their exclusivity.

and i think i explained that wrong somehow


----------



## sonya

Hermes is probably the most high end (well, there are more exclusive lines I'm sure, but Hermes is the most "mainstream").

Bottega Veneta is trying to be the Italian "Hermes."

Those are the most high end, in my opinion.

Louis Vuitton is very high end too, but the starting price point is not so high. The limited edition pieces, however, are gorgeous. 

But I would put Goyard above Louis Vuitton, just based on price.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Just for clarification, only Herm&#232;s ready-to-wear and shoes go on sale .. or small leather accessories that have not been sold for 2-3 years at the inventory. It is very rare that they put bags on sale ... almost never.

The Kelly is a design from 1930s, the Bolide from 1920s, the HAC from 1890s, the Birkin from 1980s and these bags are still being produced so Herm&#232;s bags are not seasonal. Once in a while, they design new bags, but they are supposed to be in the collection forever and not just for a particular season.

Herm&#232;s handbags are also handmade by a crafstman and each bag has an ID of the craftsman who made it, very different from LV.


----------



## koukanamiya

I was told that Hermes and Bottega Veneta are the only brands that are completely hand made nowadays.  Therefore, those are two that I'm sticking with.


----------



## Swanky

I'd put Chanel ahead of LV and maybe some Bottegas are there as well.  There's a GORGEOUS new Chanel coming out this F/W retailing for $14k.
Hermes is at the top of the food chain, but I don't care for them . . . the priciest isn't always the most beautiful to everyone!


----------



## LisaG719

I definitely veiw Hermes as above LV.


----------



## likeafeather77

I think Hermes is at the top, followed by Chanel, and LV at the bottom of the MOST high-end bags! I can't say anything about Bottega Veneta because I don't really like their designs.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

1. *hermes*
2. *chanel*
3. *bottega veneta*
4. *louis vuitton*


----------



## Swanky

I think Chloe may be slightly ahead of LV as well.
LV is just ahead or similar to Gucci and Prada IMO.


----------



## rainbow_rose

*I'd definitly say hermes was near the top along with Chanel. IMO I would say LV is somewhere near the top -  middle as its definitly not as exclusive as Chanel, and nowadays all you see is FAKE LV's everywhere so that definitly lowers its ranking IMO.*
*I'd also Bottega Veneta is quite near the top althogh I don't really care for their designs that much.*
*I'd also say Chloe is definitly working its way towards the top, its certainly come along way in these past few years. *
*Other ones to watch are  Luella, Mulberry and balenciaga. These have all made huge statments with their handbags in the past few seasons.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## Kat

(1) Hermes
(2) Bottega Veneta
(3) Gucci
It is my understanding Hermes and Gucci both started out making saddles.  They really are fine leather craftsmen.


----------



## sonya

Kat said:
			
		

> (1) Hermes
> (2) Bottega Veneta
> (3) Gucci
> It is my understanding Hermes and Gucci both started out making saddles.  They really are fine leather craftsmen.




Gucci owns Bottega Veneta. The Gucci Group considers Bottega Veneta the creme de la creme of their portfolio, FYI.


----------



## crochetbella

Hermes is #1!


----------



## Swanky

OH wow!  You think Gucci is more valuable than Chanel or LV!?

I love these threads!  It's so interesting to read other POVs!


----------



## alvie223

My theory is when the average bags made by a company are comparable to a months rent or mortgage payment, it's on the high end of things. 

Kepp in mind when I"m talking cost of living I am talking in the NYC area.


----------



## miss.angela526

sonya said:
			
		

> Gucci owns Bottega Veneta. The Gucci Group considers Bottega Veneta the creme de la creme of their portfolio, FYI.


WOW! I was not aware of that. I love learning new tidbits


----------



## harlem_cutie

I think the bag hierarchy is dependant upon your tastes. Two years ago LV was the pinnacle for me simply because I realized they never went on sale and it was either buy it used or shell out the $$$.

Once my finances improved and I owned several LVs I discovered Chanel and fell in love with the classic lines.

I've always owned a few BV pieces esp. shoes and belts because they are expensive but not out of reach like certain Hermes products. They're also subtle and last forever. I like Gucci but its everywhere in NYC so exclusivity is a non-factor for most of their bags.

Now I think the top of my pyramid is Hermes because the bags are fairly hard to get and last forever.


----------



## ilzabet

in my mind (which doesn't know much beyond the obvious designer brands) the hierarchy goes something like this...

1. Hermes 
2. Chanel
3. LV
4. Chloe
5. Gucci
6. Prada
7. Burberry
8. Kate spade
9. Coach


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I'm surprised I don't see Balenciaga on any of these lists! they're friggin expensive enough! 

perhaps they are just above say "Hello Kitty"?

j/k of course.  I'm am coveting a b-bag right now...


----------



## abandonedimages

seahorseinstripes said:
			
		

> 1. *hermes*
> 2. *chanel*
> 3. *bottega veneta*
> 4. *louis vuitton*



I think my list would be similar to this just based on exclusiveness and price and whatnot. Not so much my personal preference though, just as I see the majority would agree on.


----------



## Cal

abandonedimages said:
			
		

> I think my list would be similar to this just based on exclusiveness and price and whatnot. Not so much my personal preference though, just as I see the majority would agree on.


I agree.


----------



## coreenmd

among the bags i care for, hermes is definitely at the top. chanel too. gucci, lv and prada and next.  

when i was starting out, i bought an lv since a friend of mine made me think that they are more "exclusive" since they never go on sale. but after a while i realized that since they have the same bags each year(sans the limited editions), it was not exclusive at all!! moms, grandmas, teens, and working girls could all have the same style of bag and almost all the time someone within a mile of your house probably has the same lv. This is when i started falling in love with gucci more than lv. Although gucci does go on sale, only a few coveted pieces actually reach the sale and their pieces are unique and more fashion forward. Gucci leather is so luxurious too. The changing leather trims of the monograms also add a punch to the canvas lines of the brand plus sometimes your particular leather trim never comes back, making your bag special. I have also observed that gucci girls are generally more fashionistas and its refreshing to see them working those bags up a notch. Most of the time, gucci users evoke that well-roundedness and sexiness that is inherently synonymous with the brand.

But don't get me wrong, i love vuitton too and even borrow my aunt's epi's and damiers (i only have a speedy mc left since i sold those that were given to me before). To me, its more of an investment classic bag especially if you are looking to resell your bags. But as for personal fashion preference, i think gucci fits me more. I am generally a dressy person and love to play with different fashion moods.

Prada is more of a casual preppy bag for me. I use it usually for afternoon study groups or book reading in cafe's or starbucks.

Right now my next wishbag is a chanel.. They have a very lady-like appeal to their bags and i feel that i need that in my wardrobe. 

Other bags which i find gorgeous are the balenciaga motorcycle bag and the ysl muse. But i'm not quite sure if i should look into buying them yet.  oh and i'm not really attracted by bottega. 

okay... time to start reading my med books! if only there was a postgrad course in designer bag literature. hahaha.


----------



## sw0pp

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> I was told that Hermes and Bottega Veneta are the only brands that are completely hand made nowadays. Therefore, those are two that I'm sticking with.


 
Goyard is also completely handmade, but I was told in French and my French kinda s*cks... so if anybody can say for sure I'd very much appreciate the info


----------



## lordguinny

1) Hermes
2) Chanel
3) Bogetta V.
4) Chloe
5) LV (timeless but so abundant)
6) Gucci
7) Fendi
8) Prada & Dior (tied)

Not sure where to place Ferragamo?  This list is just my opinion, of course.


----------



## pursemember

hermès
bottega veneta
chanel
vuitton 
then all the designers (gucci prada dolce fendi etc )


----------



## spylove22

Hermes is the top of my list followed by chanel, then LV, Gucci and Fendi are pretty much tied. After that Prada and Burberry and YSL. I don't like Bottega very much so no comment on them.


----------



## Sternchen

Out of the major ones that I know of....

1.  Hermes, naturally...
2.  Chanel
3.  Louis Vuitton
4.  Gucci
5.  Prada
6.  Fendi
7.  Burberry
8.  Kate Spade
9.  Coach
10.  Dooney & Bourke


----------



## kathyrose

For me there is pricewise. But that's not my personal bag hierarchy. If I love it, I get it. I have a kate spade on top of my list that cost nothing compared to my LV Speedy. But that's the only bag I'd take with me if I have to leave everything else behind.


----------



## koukanamiya

sw0pp said:
			
		

> Goyard is also completely handmade, but I was told in French and my French kinda s*cks... so if anybody can say for sure I'd very much appreciate the info


 
What is the price-range for Goyard?


----------



## crochetbella

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> What is the price-range for Goyard?



They start around $700 for a basic tote. Bags are around $1200 and up to the $2,000s and above.  You can check some of them out on the Barneys website.


----------



## koukanamiya

crochetbella said:
			
		

> They start around $700 for a basic tote. Bags are around $1200 and up to the $2,000s and above. You can check some of them out on the Barneys website.


 
They're actually pretty reasonable (then again, after Hermes everything seems "reasonable" ).  I checked out Goyard's website too ... They don't have fuchsia?


----------



## CastoCreations

What a great thread! Glad I started it. LOL I've been so busy that I hadn't gotten back to check it out.

All this information is fantastic. It's interesting how everyone sees it a little differently.

I thought LV was handmade. That's the way they make it look on their webiste. 

Of course the bags I've started admiring are the MOST expensive ones. Sheesh!


----------



## crochetbella

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> They're actually pretty reasonable (then again, after Hermes everything seems "reasonable" ).  I checked out Goyard's website too ... They don't have fuchsia?



Kou, maybe they will introduce fuchsia!   Their prices are not bad (comparatively speaking  ) Their SA's are really sweet too!


----------



## koukanamiya

crochetbella said:
			
		

> Kou, maybe they will introduce fuchsia!  Their prices are not bad (comparatively speaking  ) Their SA's are really sweet too!


 
I better give them a call at Beverly Hills and see if they can special order something in fuchsia for me.  I really like the luggage, I can totally see myself using one as a carryon.


----------



## dianagrace

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> They're actually pretty reasonable (then again, after Hermes everything seems "reasonable" ). I checked out Goyard's website too ... They don't have fuchsia?


 
They are supposed to be introducing a bright neon pink next year.  I am curious to see it.


----------



## koukanamiya

dianagrace said:
			
		

> They are supposed to be introducing a bright neon pink next year. I am curious to see it.


 
They are?!!!  When next year?     Are their bags hard to obtain?


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> Just for clarification, only Hermès ready-to-wear and shoes go on sale .. or small leather accessories that have not been sold for 2-3 years at the inventory. It is very rare that they put bags on sale ... almost never.
> 
> The Kelly is a design from 1930s, the Bolide from 1920s, the HAC from 1890s, the Birkin from 1980s and these bags are still being produced so Hermès bags are not seasonal. Once in a while, they design new bags, but they are supposed to be in the collection forever and not just for a particular season.
> 
> Hermès handbags are also handmade by a crafstman and each bag has an ID of the craftsman who made it, very different from LV.


 
And the legend is, the craftsperson kisses the bag to finish it!   I just met a Hermes craftsman yesterday, I forgot to ask him if it is true.  Then again, maybe I shouldn't, I would be disappointed to find out if it weren't true. I am such a romantic at heart.


----------



## koukanamiya

Jennifer Marvin said:
			
		

> And the legend is, the craftsperson kisses the bag to finish it!  I just met a Hermes craftsman yesterday, I forgot to ask him if it is true. Then again, maybe I shouldn't, I would be disappointed to find out if it weren't true. I am such a romantic at heart.


 
You MET a craftsman?!!!!   Do tell!!!  how?  I've always wanted to meet the person who made my bag~


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> I was told that Hermes and Bottega Veneta are the only brands that are completely hand made nowadays. Therefore, those are two that I'm sticking with.


 
And, there are little brands made in their atiliers (craftspeople from Hermes), like mine, for example, :shame: (timidly, I must promote) which are still made by hand and using the old traditional methods.


----------



## koukanamiya

Jennifer Marvin said:
			
		

> And, there are little brands made in their atiliers (craftspeople from Hermes), like mine, for example, :shame: (timidly, I must promote) which are still made by hand and using the old traditional methods.


 
Oh that's fabulous!!  I LOOOOVE hand-made goods!!!


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> You MET a craftsman?!!!! Do tell!!! how? I've always wanted to meet the person who made my bag~


 
Yes, I meet them everyday   It is my job what a lucky ducky I am.  We met to discuss a project I am working on but I think I will be working with him on many many projects.

What I love most about working in Paris (and Italy) with these people is that they are as passionate as I am and it is so "not snob". Everyone;  the tanners are so passionate about achieving perfection, then you put me in the mix and I get all giddy with designing, making patterns and prototypes, and then, I get to play with these incredible craftspeople (who are legends) and we laugh and go "ooooohhhhh, what if we do that, or this? and, before we know it, we have passed 8 hours together, skipped lunch (unheard of in France) and it feels like 8 minutes  .  This one (Vincent) in particular just melted my heart.  He showed me some protypes he made for Celine and a special system he designed for Asprey aligator bags.  Just simple people doing what we all love.  It is such a wonderful little world.  I can't begin to tell you.  Thank you for letting me     no words.  I live a dream.


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> Oh that's fabulous!! I LOOOOVE hand-made goods!!!


 
Oh yes, they are still there. In todays world, unfortunatly, it is just not possible for the big brands to keep doing everything by hand. Unless you are a very old established house, it's pretty hard to find that many people to do everything by hand (who are properly trained, and the training is something you don't go through unless you really feeled "called" to it). So, happily, us little "guys" can still keep the art alive. I love that you appriciate this kind of craftsmanship. I search everywhere to find them; and I have yet to find one I don't like!  

The day before yesterday, I spent an afternoon with an embroiderer who does Christian LaCroix haute couture. I was almost in tears everything was so beautiful.


----------



## Zzuliyta

that's amazing jennifer... may i ask what exactly do you do? a very interesting job you have... i wish i will have the opportunity to see the craftsman too one day...  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

Zzuliyta said:
			
		

> that's amazing jennifer... may i ask what exactly do you do? a very interesting job you have... i wish i will have the opportunity to see the craftsman too one day...  thanks for sharing!


 
Yes, of course, happily I talk about my job, which is my LIFE  I am a 
fashion and accessories designer.  Generally, I work in high luxury and recently in crocodile for Vivian Mendal in NY.  Additionally, I do consulting/ branding /color forecasting/trend forecasting/ and line development in Europe for new luxury brands worldwide who are seeking these hard to find craftspeople and old world savoir faire.  This is a really great place to find out what the consumers (you all) want and love so, the purse forum has become a regular part of my work day!    what a life!


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

Uh oh, this might look like I am getting off topic! Sorry, it was a passion attack , mods. Please forgive me:shame: 

So, back on subject:
Yes, I would say: Hermes, yes, of course,
right along with the other small houses whoes bags are made by these trained people using very high quality leathers and hardware)
Would be at the top of my list.


----------



## crochetbella

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> They are?!!!  When next year?     Are their bags hard to obtain?



Oooh I can't wait to see the pink.   Kou, I am not sure how difficult they are to obtain. They have a lot in SF.  Everyone who works at the SF shop is super nice so if BH can't find something I'd call them.  

Jennifer, your job sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## MandM

I'm waiting for a real job b/f I get serious about collecting high end bags, but this is my impression so far:

Hermes and Chanel are super-duper elite.

Chloe, Balenciaga, and Bottega are up there (maybe mulberry too?).

LV is just above Gucci, Fendi, Prada, Marc Jacobs, and Dior (5 way tie).

Then Burberry(??)

Finally, Coach and Kate Spade (tho I love them) are the least exclusive, though still prestigous, imo.


----------



## sonya

Valextra is up there too. Very high quality, logo-free leather handbags.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

If we're talking about exclusivity and price then how are we putting CHANEL above LV?  LV never goes on sale.  Chanel has an _outlet_


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

LivinLuxuriously said:
			
		

> If we're talking about exclusivity and price then how are we putting CHANEL above LV? LV never goes on sale. Chanel has an _outlet_


 
wow, I didn't know that.  where is the outlet?


----------



## Raspberry

ilzabet said:
			
		

> in my mind (which doesn't know much beyond the obvious designer brands) the hierarchy goes something like this...
> 
> 1. Hermes
> 2. Chanel
> 3. LV
> 4. Chloe
> 5. Gucci
> 6. Prada
> 7. Burberry
> 8. Kate spade
> 9. Coach



That's pretty much how the list goes for me too.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Jennifer Marvin said:
			
		

> wow, I didn't know that.  where is the outlet?



There's one at the woodbury commons in NY:
http://www.nyctourist.com/info_woodburycommon.htm



> You'll find plenty of great deals here and not just on clothing, there's stores for home furnishing, jewelry, luggage, leather, gifts & specialty items as well. Stores include Adidas, Banana Republic Factory Store, Barneys New York Outlet, Burberry, Calvin Klein, *Chanel*, Coach, Dolce & Gabbana, Donna Karan, Fendi, Giorgio Armani, Gucci, Max Mara, Neiman Marcus Last Call, Gap Outlet, Nike Factory Store, Off 5th - Saks Fifth Avenue Outlet, Polo Ralph Lauren Factory Store, Puma, Tommy Hilfiger, Timberland, Versace, Williams Sonoma Outlet, Zegna and more....


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

LivinLuxuriously said:
			
		

> There's one at the woodbury commons in NY:
> http://www.nyctourist.com/info_woodburycommon.htm


 
Interresting.  I didn't know that. Thank you.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

^^^ and that is why LV is indisputably above Chanel in the handbag hierarchy


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

LivinLuxuriously said:
			
		

> ^^^ and that is why LV is indisputably above Chanel in the handbag hierarchy


 
hmmm.  that is one opinion.  Certainly, I respect the opinions of others.


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

sonya said:
			
		

> Valextra is up there too. Very high quality, logo-free leather handbags.


 
Beautiful bags.


----------



## Zzuliyta

Jennifer Marvin said:
			
		

> Yes, of course, happily I talk about my job, which is my LIFE  I am a
> fashion and accessories designer.  Generally, I work in high luxury and recently in crocodile for Vivian Mendal in NY.  Additionally, I do consulting/ branding /color forecasting/trend forecasting/ and line development in Europe for new luxury brands worldwide who are seeking these hard to find craftspeople and old world savoir faire.  This is a really great place to find out what the consumers (you all) want and love so, the purse forum has become a regular part of my work day!    what a life!


wow that's totally awesome.. what a wonderful job you have... get to be around beautiful things all day... do you have a website that i can check it out.. i just never actually met a fashion and accessories designer before... totally curious..


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

Zzuliyta said:
			
		

> wow that's totally awesome.. what a wonderful job you have... get to be around beautiful things all day... do you have a website that i can check it out.. i just never actually met a fashion and accessories designer before... totally curious..


 
Yes, but, warning, my website is not so great at the moment it has been placed in the hands of a professional who is busy making it much better:  www.jennifermarvin.com but, you can see a few things there.
here is the website for the crocodile pieces www.vivianmendal.com If you click on collection and then Fall 2006, those are mine=)


----------



## Zzuliyta

i love them!!! your work is beautiful


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

Zzuliyta said:
			
		

> i love them!!! your work is beautiful


 
thank you, so much, it makes me very happy.  I wish everyone could be as happy in their work as I am.   thank you


----------



## Wafaya

Hermes
Bottega Veneta
Fendi
Chanel
and the rest follow ( Marc Jacobs, Gucci.....)


----------



## BoyAboutTown

1 Hermes
2 Goyard
3 Chanel
4 LV
and the rest.


----------



## justonemore

Celine, Chanel, Chloe, Anya Hindmarch, Balenciaga!


----------



## nathansgirl1908

yeuxhonnetes said:
			
		

> i suppose LV and Hermes are somewhere at the top
> 
> however, LV maintains its exclusivity by never ever going on sale, because of their permanent lines. all the other brands -- even Hermes -- go on sale, because their lines go by season, so they have to get rid of their older bags before introducing the new ones, which somehow downplays their exclusivity.
> 
> and i think i explained that wrong somehow


 
 Are you serious?






Anyway...

I would say my list ranges as follows

1. Hermes
2. Bottega
3. Chanel
4. Goyard
5.  Fendi
6. LV
7.  Kate Spade
8. Coach


I just don't feel LV is all that exclusive.  There are WAY too many fakes for one thing.  Anyone can get a bag.  They are not handmade.  I could go on.


----------



## Irissy

1) Hermes
2) Chanel
3) LV


----------



## nathansgirl1908

LivinLuxuriously said:
			
		

> ^^^ and that is why LV is indisputably above Chanel in the handbag hierarchy


 
Not necessarily.


----------



## Yorelica

I would also put Chanel above LV due to starting prices of the bags and the OVERALL RANGE. 

for some reason I always feel LV average bag cost 1000 or less (at least the ones I see on the streets that normal common people use)due to all the monogram speedys, pouchette, etc that I see all the time.

Whereas almost any Chanel begins at about 1500 IMO. Anyhow definitely Hermes tops everything off, Bottega is very nice but I wouldnt spend my hard earned money on it.  (I favour Chanel)


----------



## Graciella

-Bottega Veneta (great bags)
-Hermes (for quality-not too fond of any other than the croc ones)
-Prada
-Chanel


-McQueen


----------



## Graciella

Ow, by the way, I think LV sucks- my cousin has an LV bag and it fell apart! The monograms faded and the overal quality is not very good at all


----------



## tweetie

For me:

1.  Hermes
2.  Bottega Venetta
3.  Goyard (I think they're a bit too anonymous right now - only bag people know this brand)
4.  Chanel
5.  LV

The next grouping for me has brands like Balenciaga, YSL, Prada, Gucci, Hogan, Marc Jacobs and Chloe.

The "lowest" of the designer bags for me has brands like Burberry, Coach and Kate Spade.


----------



## blushingbaby

Irissy said:
			
		

> 1) Hermes
> 2) Chanel
> 3) LV


 
that is how i see it too! i will never own a hermès, i have never been fond of the styling...but then again i said that years ago about chanel...and i am now obsessed with it...i guess its gradual?!


----------



## LondonBrat

ilzabet said:
			
		

> in my mind (which doesn't know much beyond the obvious designer brands) the hierarchy goes something like this...
> 
> 1. Hermes
> 2. Chanel
> 3. LV
> 4. Chloe
> 5. Gucci
> 6. Prada
> 7. Burberry
> 8. Kate spade
> 9. Coach


 
I actually agree with this. Except that I put LV and Chanel in the same cat as when people think V they tink monogram but its also alot about the limited lines and the exotic leathers. PLus I but BV as second so its:

Hermes
Bottega Veneta
LV- Chanel tied
Chloe-Fendi tied
Gucci-Prada tied
Kate Spade
Coach


----------



## LVpug

I love gucci and Prada...I think it comes down to style and what you like. LV is nice but, I am not sure if it is the bomb but, someone else may..to each his own...


----------



## aarti

imo chanel is definetly higher then lv, its a total class difference, meaning the actual word class, not like classes people wise lol, okay getting myself confused, chanel may have an outlet with a couple of bags  and active wear, but lv is like the middle name of fakes, fake central, and thats what for me spoiled the company for me.


----------



## aarti

but then again i dont know if you can really compare chanel and lv, becase chanel is more classic, with the basic leathers and the quilted and the chain, the shape and siluette and lv is more trendy, with the perforated leather and fringes, and their suede with the multicolored logos, cherries, its tailors to a different audience, as does chanel. so while i think it is wrong to say lv is higher then chanel, but then i shouldnt say the opposite even if it is my own opionion, its just two different styles.


----------



## Swanky

I put Chanel above LV as a whole because Chanel is harder to find and it seems like they make their bags in a more limited quantity than LV.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> I put Chanel above LV as a whole because Chanel is harder to find and it seems like they make their bags in a more limited quantity than LV.


 
Most definitely.


----------



## me_love_purse

for me personally, is as follows:
-hermes 
-chanel
-balenciaga
- LV
-marc jacobs
-gucci, fendi, prada, etc


----------



## lordguinny

I think this thread needs sub-thread categories!   It seems like no one really agrees.  For instance, I would put Hermes at the top...but why?  Because it cost more and is a higher quality.  However, if I sell two Chloe's I could acquire a Hermes.  So it's only hard to get if you don't have the $$$ (and if you have the patience).  $$$ and patience doesn't always equal rights to the #1 spot. Just because a bag goes on sale doesn't mean it should fall in the standings.  People who think that it "de-values" the bag could be judging the hierarchy based on price.  It lessons the value ($$) of their bag.  Fakes do that too.

So I guess the definition of "hierarchy" needs to to be defined. It can be according to (in no particular order):
Cost
 Material
 Classic appeal
 Popularity
So I guess you have to determine which element you are drafting your list according to!


----------



## janetalvin

Group 1: Hermes, Bottega
Group 2: Chanel, LV, Goyard, Anya Hindmarch, Loewe
Group 3: Balenciaga, Chloe 
Group 4: Gucci, Dior, Fendi, Celine

Hermes and Bottega at the top due to their classic range and high prices.
Group 2 for their amazing quality. All have very expensive luxe lines but also a good range of cheaper monogrammed goods.
Group 3 is less established, unpredictable quality but popular.
Group 4 has more mass market appeal.

That's just my opinion anyway


----------



## estile

Interesting thread.
For me Hermes (but only for the Birkin)
Chanel
Fendi
LV - Chloe tied
Prada, Gucci et al 

LV is great but let's be honest...it's not high on exclusivity, the prices for most of the "regular" styles are within reason (thankfully), fakes abound and I haven't had any long enought to vouch for durability. Just my opinion.


----------



## Swanky

lordguinny said:
			
		

> I think this thread needs sub-thread categories!  It seems like no one really agrees. For instance, I would put Hermes at the top...but why? Because it cost more and is a higher quality. However, if I sell two Chloe's I could acquire a Hermes. So it's only hard to get if you don't have the $$$ (and if you have the patience). $$$ and patience doesn't always equal rights to the #1 spot. Just because a bag goes on sale doesn't mean it should fall in the standings. People who think that it "de-values" the bag could be judging the hierarchy based on price. It lessons the value ($$) of their bag. Fakes do that too.
> 
> So I guess the definition of "hierarchy" needs to to be defined. It can be according to (in no particular order):
> 
> Cost
> Material
> Classic appeal
> Popularity
> So I guess you have to determine which element you are drafting your list according to!


 
I think we all did, LOL!
I think we all answered based on our personal opinions. . .


----------



## edsbgrl

This is sooooooo interesting.  

My heirarchy?  This based on price, exclusitivity and quality.

Hermes
Judith Leiber
Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Balenciaga
Gucci
Fendi 

.......up and coming.....

Jimmy Choo
Marc Jacobs


----------



## Swanky

ooooh Judith Leiber!  Good one!


----------



## edsbgrl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> ooooh Judith Leiber! Good one!


 
Thank you!    I tend to forget about her but her bags are devine


----------



## Swanky

^absolutely!


----------



## edsbgrl

Someone mentioned that Balenciaga may not be around long so I thought I'd point out that Balenciaga as a brand, has been going since 1918 when Cristobal Balenciaga first began in haute couture. 

Don't know if anyone has a need for haute couture (we can just drool over the clothes if not ) but the pieces are gorgeous.  

Personally, I don't know how long B has been producing bags. 

.......Just a tidbit.


----------



## mharvey816

I actually have given this a whole lot of thought (as you can see below):

1. Hermes
2. Chanel / Judith Leiber
3. Bottega Veneta
4. Louis Vuitton / Goyard / Gucci
5. Prada / Fendi / Michael Kors / Chloe / Ralph Lauren / YSL
6. Marc Jacobs / Dior / Celine / Balenciaga / Lambertson Truex
7. Burberry / Cole Haan / Longchamp / Furla / Botkier / Mulberry
8. Coach / Kate Spade / Marc by Marc Jacobs
9. Dooney & Bourke / Michael by Michael Kors 
10. Lauren / Perlina


----------



## thequeenbee

hermes!!!!!!!


----------



## chocochip_84

Heres my list *1)Hermes 2)Bottega V 3)Chanel 4)Lv/Goyard 5)tods* 
I think everyone forgot about tods.
As for the rest they are kinda inconsistent they can be fabulous for one season and crappy in another. So yea .......


----------



## serenafair

This is great thread. Although many hangbag makers are high end and expensive, If you go for resale value you should probably purchase LV. They are easier to resell and always fashionable. The other lines can be trendy.


----------



## pursemember

serenafair said:
			
		

> This is great thread. Although many hangbag makers are high end and expensive, If you go for resale value you should probably purchase LV. They are easier to resell and always fashionable. The other lines can be trendy.


just based on that your best bet is hermès


----------



## fr2nc1z

I would go:
1) Hermes
2) Chanel
3) LV
4) Fendi
5) Gucci


----------



## maguses

I do feel that u can consider the top end of each brand. And see how exclusive and stellar that range is. Eg Hermes Birkins vs Fendi Spy vs YSL Muse vs Dior Gaucho vs LV (?)Suhali.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

chocochip_84 said:
			
		

> I think everyone forgot about tods.
> .......


 

OOOH I did forget about Tods.  Thanks for putting that in there.

And thanks to the other person who added Judith Leiber.  How could I have forgotten Judith Leiber?


----------



## bluxcape

wow, this thread is so informative.. now, have to get a chanel and hermes in the future.. hehehe


----------



## SuzyZ

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> I'd put Chanel ahead of LV and maybe some Bottegas are there as well. There's a GORGEOUS new Chanel coming out this F/W retailing for $14k.
> Hermes is at the top of the food chain, but I don't care for them . . . the priciest isn't always the most beautiful to everyone!


 I so agree with this - I don't care for Hermes, too conservative for me and price does not dictate personal taste.


----------



## miss alice

wow, i know there are alot of LV lovers here, but i honestly (no offense) do  NOT consider their bags to be "all that." to me, LV is SUPER HIGH SCHOOL/freshman yr of college. 

i think the fact that there are a million LV fakes and "Everyone" seem to be carrying LV something (even those without any style) is such a BIG TURN OFF for me. And, quite frankly, i dont think LV has been producing any impressive designs neither. all their new things are just some modifications of the monogram...its quite depressing.


----------



## mocc

I think LV does an excellent job making their brand so famous and successful. The good indication, abeit very bad one, is that there are so many fakes on street. That alone is enough as a clear indication that most ppl, if not all, accept LV as one of the most famous and luxury brand of handbags. In my mind and limited experiences with handbags, I would rate them as follow:

1) Hermes
2) LV and Chanel
3) Gucci and Dior 
4) etc.

I'm sure there are many brands out there that I've never heard of and don't even know exists. But I'm sure for most normal ppl, LV is the top of the luxury handbag. It is like Rolex which is the most well-known and successful luxury watch brand but is considered by most watch collectors as a mid/high range brand (PP, AP, and Vacheron being the top brands for most ppl).


----------



## nathansgirl1908

miss alice said:
			
		

> wow, i know there are alot of LV lovers here, but i honestly (no offense) do NOT consider their bags to be "all that." to me, LV is SUPER HIGH SCHOOL/freshman yr of college.
> 
> i think the fact that there are a million LV fakes and "Everyone" seem to be carrying LV something (even those without any style) is such a BIG TURN OFF for me. And, quite frankly, i dont think LV has been producing any impressive designs neither. all their new things are just some modifications of the monogram...its quite depressing.


 
     I must admit I agree here.  I love the LVs I have, but there is nothing new and exciting about LV designs really.  And the fact that everyone and their mother has a fake is just beyond irritating ot me and kind of just lowers the allure of the bag.  I know some people think that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, but in this case I have to disagree.


----------



## D & G rockstar

hmm, I would base the heirarchy on availability of the product:

1) Hermes 
2) Chanel
3) Chloe
4) exotics/limited for: lv, gucci, dior
5) balenciaga/goyard

That's sooo interesting about Bottega Veneta, I had one of their bags and it totally fell apart on me so i wrote them off years ago.  However, I might want to look into them again.

Even though I own a very few gucci and LV, it's really hard for me to get into those brands because i see soooooo many people wearing it, it makes me run the other way... (I feel exactly like * miss alice* )I am however getting a python gucci tote, because i think it's one of those pieces that not everyone can pull off.


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

I think its more down to an individual bag, as opposed to an entire brand.  For example, I don't think anyone can really put canvas LV pouchette(&#163;125) above an Asprey Aligator bag(&#163;3K+)? or can they? I personally don't. I think there is a specific bag hierarchy, not a brand one as such.  

and of course, it changes from season to season.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

ParkAvenuePrincess said:
			
		

> I think its more down to an individual bag, as opposed to an entire brand. For example, I don't think anyone can really put canvas LV pouchette(£125) above an Asprey Aligator bag(£3K+)? or can they? I personally don't. I think there is a specific bag hierarchy, not a brand one as such.
> 
> and of course, it changes from season to season.


 
I forgot about Asprey.


----------



## Swanky

it would get SO tedious doint it by bag IMO.  There's a new bag on the market evertyday. . . 
by brand may not be quite as accurate but it's SO much easier!

Also, I find that *most* brands of this caliber are fairly consistent quality wise.
The only brand I really hear quality complaints about is B-Bags and that seems to be becuase the leathers are so inconsistent.


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

nathans girl! wash your mouth out! 

I adore Asprey! I have a vintage Lizard clutch that I wouldn't part with for the world!  For me, that particular bag is really high up, much more so than any LV etc, but I know many would not agree.


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

SMO3 totally agree! it would also cause punch ups! 

but I do think that within the brands certain bags aren't asa 'high' as those from another brand. The Hermes Garden Party for example, I like it , but its not even in the same league as a croc or aligator from another brand, imo.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

ParkAvenuePrincess said:
			
		

> nathans girl! wash your mouth out!
> 
> I adore Asprey! I have a vintage Lizard clutch that I wouldn't part with for the world! For me, that particular bag is really high up, much more so than any LV etc, but I know many would not agree.


 

 

Asprey is a wonderful brand.  I definitely feel it is better than LV.  Your clutch sounds hot!  (although I am suqeamish about lizard skin)


----------



## squsihy

this thread is great! i think LV is a nice classic, however it is fastly becoming more and more accessible.. making far less "exclusive" than it once was. I tended to think those brands with more history (ie Prada and Fendi and Gucci) have a sort of old world clout about them... but Prada hasnt put anything out in 5 years that i loved.. heee... hermes is definately tops..historical and high quality.. however like others... not my style.. too buttoned up... the bags i do have.. tend to be a 'limited edition' or nuttier version of the bag (ie. spy in hologram/petrol and paddy in anthracite) .... because there is something oddly wierd to me about walking into nieman marcus and seeing someone carrying the same bag as me...! heee... or.. maybe i'm insane..! who knows!


----------



## ny.lon

Everybody talks about Bottega Veneta like it's bad! OK, i haven't had a bag from them but I've been told that it's the finest leather and craftsmanship; also there is a gorgeous honey/tan coloured bag on net-a-porter.com that i am absolutely im love with!  

On the hierarchy front, I love Chanel (high up), think LV is getting waaaay too chavvy and common (especially the monogrammed styles), and Hermes is deifinitely up there, because it is so exclusive and admired.

ew ave mentioned Mulberry either...I bought a tangerine Araline bag last year and it is the best bag I have ever bought.  It may not be the best brand but it is up there and certainly one of the forgotten ones.


----------



## koukanamiya

shopper12 said:
			
		

> Wy are so many people against Bottega Veneta? OK, so I haven't owned a bag, but loads of people have said the quality is good and the craftmanship is high. There is a gorgeous honey/tan coluored ba on net-a-porter too, which i absolutely love and wouldn't mind getting for my birthday!
> 
> About the hierarchy, Chanel is definitely up there (there is something about those bags for me, especially the luxe bowler), LV is not good (it's getting too chavvy and common, especially the monogrammed styles), and Hermes is near the top because of its exclusivity and allure.
> 
> Few have mentioned Mulberry either - OK, it's not the most popular or exclusive brand around, but I bought a tangerine Araline last year and it is the best bag I have ever bought (few designer ones to compare it to, but still).


 
I like Bottega Veneta, but I wish they would come out with fuchsia woven bags.


----------



## ctm19

My .02 - Not neccesarily my personal hierarchy, but what I think exists out there in the world. 

1) Hermes (exclusivity, price, and craftsmanship set these bags apart even if you are not a huge fan of the Hermes style ) 
2) Fendi/Chanel/Chloe/Bottega Veneta
3) Marc Jacobs/YSL/Balenciaga/Tods & Hogan/Lambertson Truex/Dior/Lanvin
4) Gucci/Louis Vuitton/Prada
5) Kooba/Botkier/Gryson/Mulberry
5) Coach/Kate Spade

MY hierarchy would be  
1) Marc Jacobs
2) YSL
3) Chloe
4) Hogan/Lanvin
5) Kooba/Gryson 
...with unnumbered very honorable mention for Hermes b/c I think the bags are gorgeous, just not in tune with my current casual style. I fully expect to have a Kelly once the rest of my wardrobe is ready for it!!


----------



## miss alice

ctm19 said:
			
		

> My .02 - Not neccesarily my personal hierarchy, but what I think exists out there in the world.
> 
> 1) Hermes (exclusivity, price, and craftsmanship set these bags apart even if you are not a huge fan of the Hermes style )
> 2) Fendi/Chanel/Chloe/Bottega Veneta
> 3) Marc Jacobs/YSL/Balenciaga/Tods & Hogan/Lambertson Truex/Dior/Lanvin
> 4) Gucci/Louis Vuitton/Prada
> 5) Kooba/Botkier/Gryson/Mulberry
> 5) Coach/Kate Spade
> 
> MY hierarchy would be
> 1) Marc Jacobs
> 2) YSL
> 3) Chloe
> 4) Hogan/Lanvin
> 5) Kooba/Gryson
> ...with unnumbered very honorable mention for Hermes b/c I think the bags are gorgeous, just not in tune with my current casual style. I fully expect to have a Kelly once the rest of my wardrobe is ready for it!!



WOW, GREAT HIERACHY!! i think u speak the truth when u listed the hiearchy, it seemed very objective to me. of course, i also have a PERSONAL hiearchy, but i defintely agree that the one you listed is accurate.  i personally do not own any hermes bags, but my mother has 3. i "borrowed" her birkin (in black) before, and wore it to certain occasions...i think its a spectacular handbag, but the design....well....its a classic,but perhaps it is  more suitable for someone in my mother's age. im only 23, and although i wear designer clothes, i dont really have the desire to carry a birkin 24/7...just my 2 cents..


----------



## IndyCat

My Top Ten List:

1. Hermes 
2. Chanel
3. Bottega Veneta
4. Balenciaga
5. Prada
6. Chloe
7. LV
8. Gucci
9. Mulberry
10. Kooba/Botkier


----------



## RoseMary

i think hermes is at the top of the list, then brands like chanel, LV, gucci, fendi, chloe, prada ecc. are all on the same level. i don't see a hierarchy there. but that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## beautifullife

interesting and good thread


----------



## chloehandbags

This is, obviously, a very snobby topic, but there's no denying it, there is a perceived hierarchy surrounding designers and designer bags.  

What I believe to be the current perceived hierarchy (not necessarily my own!), based on quality of materials and make, popularity vs exclusivity and price point:

1. Hermes 
2. BV
3. Chanel, Judith Leiber
4. Valentino
5. Chloe, Gucci, Fendi
6. LV, Lanvin, Balenciaga, YSL, Alexander McQueen
7. Prada, Burberry Prorsum
8. Marc Jacobs, Dior 
9. Missoni, Pucci, Roberto Cavalli, Jimmy Choo, Stella McCartney
10.Matthew Williamson, Marni, Ralph Lauren, Celine 
11.Miu Miu, Burberry
12.Tods, Hogan 
13.Marc by Marc Jacobs, Mulberry, Botkier
14.Kate Spade, Furla
15.Coach, Kooba, Russell & Bromley, Michael by Michael Kors
16.Dooney & Bourke


----------



## Leelee

chloehandbags said:


> This is, obviously, a very snobby topic, but there's no denying it, there is a perceived hierarchy surrounding designers and designer bags.
> 
> What I believe to be the current perceived hierarchy (not necessarily my own!), based on quality of materials and make, popularity vs exclusivity and price point:
> 
> 1. Hermes
> 2. BV
> 3. Chanel, Judith Leiber
> 4. Valentino
> 5. Chloe, Gucci, Fendi
> 6. LV, Lanvin, Balenciaga, YSL, Alexander McQueen
> 7. Prada, Burberry Prorsum
> 8. Marc Jacobs, Dior
> 9. Missoni, Pucci, Roberto Cavalli, Jimmy Choo, Stella McCartney
> 10.Matthew Williamson, Marni, Ralph Lauren, Celine
> 11.Miu Miu, Burberry
> 12.Tods, Hogan
> 13.Marc by Marc Jacobs, Mulberry, Botkier
> 14.Kate Spade, Furla
> 15.Coach, Kooba, Russell & Bromley, Michael by Michael Kors
> 16.Dooney & Bourke



I struggled with this question when it was first proposed a few months ago and couldn't come up with a satisfactory answer.  Now, after reading this post from chloehandbags, I would agree completely.  To me, all the relevant aspects were considered and the list is one that I think is very accurate.


----------



## boxermom

chloehandbags said:


> This is, obviously, a very snobby topic, but there's no denying it, there is a perceived hierarchy surrounding designers and designer bags.
> 
> What I believe to be the current perceived hierarchy (not necessarily my own!), based on quality of materials and make, popularity vs exclusivity and price point:
> 
> 1. Hermes
> 2. BV
> 3. Chanel, Judith Leiber
> 4. Valentino
> 5. Chloe, Gucci, Fendi
> 6. LV, Lanvin, Balenciaga, YSL, Alexander McQueen
> 7. Prada, Burberry Prorsum
> 8. Marc Jacobs, Dior
> 9. Missoni, Pucci, Roberto Cavalli, Jimmy Choo, Stella McCartney
> 10.Matthew Williamson, Marni, Ralph Lauren, Celine
> 11.Miu Miu, Burberry
> 12.Tods, Hogan
> 13.Marc by Marc Jacobs, Mulberry, Botkier
> 14.Kate Spade, Furla
> 15.Coach, Kooba, Russell & Bromley, Michael by Michael Kors
> 16.Dooney & Bourke


 
This list is just about how I would rate the designer bags. I might place Chanel up with or ahead of BV, tho I am a huge BV fan. IMO, LV does the best marketing job for their products.


----------



## fendihunter

Chanel is at the top. Hermes is more expensive and has been around forever but does not qualify them as necessarily better.


----------



## ashlend

chloehandbags said:


> This is, obviously, a very snobby topic, but there's no denying it, there is a perceived hierarchy surrounding designers and designer bags.
> 
> What I believe to be the current perceived hierarchy (not necessarily my own!), based on quality of materials and make, popularity vs exclusivity and price point:
> 
> 1. Hermes
> 2. BV
> 3. Chanel, Judith Leiber
> 4. Valentino
> 5. Chloe, Gucci, Fendi
> 6. LV, Lanvin, Balenciaga, YSL, Alexander McQueen
> 7. Prada, Burberry Prorsum
> 8. Marc Jacobs, Dior
> 9. Missoni, Pucci, Roberto Cavalli, Jimmy Choo, Stella McCartney
> 10.Matthew Williamson, Marni, Ralph Lauren, Celine
> 11.Miu Miu, Burberry
> 12.Tods, Hogan
> 13.Marc by Marc Jacobs, Mulberry, Botkier
> 14.Kate Spade, Furla
> 15.Coach, Kooba, Russell & Bromley, Michael by Michael Kors
> 16.Dooney & Bourke


 
This list makes a lot of sense to me as well. 

Of course, it stops at Dooney, and a lot of people can't even afford that.


----------



## Swanky

Tods should rank higher IMO.
They're still handmade bags, unlike BUrberry and other listed above it, better leathers usually as well.
Jimmy Choo should rank slightly higher IMO too.


----------



## Marly

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Tods should rank higher IMO.
> They're still handmade bags, unlike BUrberry and other listed above it, better leathers usually as well.
> Jimmy Choo should rank slightly higher IMO too.



Oh, yes


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Oh, I totally agree that they absolutely should.  

I'm just not sure that the demand is as high; due to less people knowing about them and also the fact that they aren't R-T-W designers.  

Maybe that's just in the UK, though. I think these lists will inevitably differ according to location, don't you?


----------



## chloehandbags

ashlend said:


> This list makes a lot of sense to me as well.
> 
> Of course, it stops at Dooney, and a lot of people can't even afford that.


 

:true:


----------



## xikry5talix

mharvey816 said:


> I actually have given this a whole lot of thought (as you can see below):
> 
> 1. Hermes
> 2. Chanel / Judith Leiber
> 3. Bottega Veneta
> 4. Louis Vuitton / Goyard / Gucci
> 5. Prada / Fendi / Michael Kors / Chloe / Ralph Lauren / YSL
> 6. Marc Jacobs / Dior / Celine / Balenciaga / Lambertson Truex
> 7. Burberry / Cole Haan / Longchamp / Furla / Botkier / Mulberry
> 8. Coach / Kate Spade / Marc by Marc Jacobs
> 9. Dooney & Bourke / Michael by Michael Kors
> 10. Lauren / Perlina


 
I think that would be my list too, except not Cole Haan, Longchamp, and Furla.


----------



## chloehandbags

Leelee said:


> I struggled with this question when it was first proposed a few months ago and couldn't come up with a satisfactory answer. Now, after reading this post from chloehandbags, I would agree completely. To me, all the relevant aspects were considered and the list is one that I think is very accurate.


 

Thank you.  :shame:


----------



## chloehandbags

boxermom said:


> I might place Chanel up with or ahead of BV, tho I am a huge BV fan. IMO, LV does the best marketing job for their products.


 

Yes!  

I couldn't decide whether to rate Chanel and BV equally, as Chanel _is_ made in France.  But I decided that BV probably _just_ pips Chanel to the post in terms of perceived (there's that word again!) luxury and the current fascination with 'stealth wealth' is also a factor, I think.  

Of course, I could easily be wrong...


----------



## kissmyace108

i still dont get how chanel is higher than LV ...because everyone only thinks of the monos but what about all the limited editions and the leathers...and chanel has an OUTLET! their things DO go on sale, unlike LV..and people say that LV has too many fakes but in montreal, where i live, theres about 20x more chanel fakes than LV so ...


----------



## miss alice

kissmyace108 said:


> i still dont get how chanel is higher than LV ...because everyone only thinks of the monos but what about all the limited editions and the leathers...and chanel has an OUTLET! their things DO go on sale, unlike LV..and people say that LV has too many fakes but in montreal, where i live, theres about 20x more chanel fakes than LV so ...i still dont get it



sale or not does not affect the ranking IMO. Hermes has sales too. IMO, Chanel ranks higher than LV... sorry! :shame:


----------



## Swanky

_I_ rank Chanel higher than LV for several reasons, w/o giving it much thought, right off the bat are price points.  
Next is exclusivity, Chanel is much harder to find and obtain than LV.  Finally, counterfeits, LV is MUCH more faked than Chanel reducing it's value _*to me*._


----------



## LVuittonLover

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I love these threads! It's so interesting to read other POVs!


*Same here.  I've always been into handbags but primaraily just stuck with Gucci and LV until I started posting here.*


----------



## sratsey

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> _I_ rank Chanel higher than LV for several reasons, w/o giving it much thought, right off the bat are price points.
> Next is exclusivity, Chanel is much harder to find and obtain than LV. Finally, counterfeits, LV is MUCH more faked than Chanel reducing it's value _*to me*._


 
I've been an avid LV fan for the last 14 years, but I believe all of this.
LV, while pricey, is so mainstream in terms of the real AND the fake.  Also, because LV comes in such a wide range or price points, it's more attainable for people, unlike Chanel.  It's definately more exclusive.

Yes, they go on sale, but even with good percentage knocked off, they're still more expensive than a good majority of LV.


----------



## notblushing

I am really AMAZED that almost nobody mentioned Balenciaga. I would have thought the fact that you cannot buy them online added to their exclusivity, and definitely puts them ahead of LV. And Bottega can be bought anywhere; they're easier to find than Alexander McQueen for crying out loud. 
Add me to the list of people who think LV, with their cartoon character canvas bags, belongs lower than Chanel.


----------



## Swanky

People DID mention Balenciaga.
This is just people's opinions, no need to get snarky.


----------



## bag.lover

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> _I_ rank Chanel higher than LV for several reasons, w/o giving it much thought, right off the bat are price points.
> Next is exclusivity, Chanel is much harder to find and obtain than LV. Finally, counterfeits, LV is MUCH more faked than Chanel reducing it's value _*to me*._


 
I agree.  Chanel ranks higher than LV to me.


----------



## Judy Bown

chloehandbags said:


> This is, obviously, a very snobby topic, but there's no denying it, there is a perceived hierarchy surrounding designers and designer bags.
> 
> What I believe to be the current perceived hierarchy (not necessarily my own!), based on quality of materials and make, popularity vs exclusivity and price point:
> 
> 1. Hermes
> 2. BV
> 3. Chanel, Judith Leiber
> 4. Valentino
> 5. Chloe, Gucci, Fendi
> 6. LV, Lanvin, Balenciaga, YSL, Alexander McQueen
> 7. Prada, Burberry Prorsum
> 8. Marc Jacobs, Dior
> 9. Missoni, Pucci, Roberto Cavalli, Jimmy Choo, Stella McCartney
> 10.Matthew Williamson, Marni, Ralph Lauren, Celine
> 11.Miu Miu, Burberry
> 12.Tods, Hogan
> 13.Marc by Marc Jacobs, Mulberry, Botkier
> 14.Kate Spade, Furla
> 15.Coach, Kooba, Russell & Bromley, Michael by Michael Kors
> 16.Dooney & Bourke



I think you've got it pretty much spot on.. 
For me, I'd put Tods a peg higher and Chloe and ordinary Burberry both a peg lower and I'd question Mathew Williamson as a leathergoods brand...although I might be unaware.
And what's the take on artisans like Henry Cuir. Largely unknown, but does that in it's own way have a certain status with some? It's sold in Barneys for years...Curious to know what people think about that. 
Is there an exclusivity about being the first with a new brand, or does it have to be 'out there' before you consider buying it?


----------



## brandedlover

I don't know but I think...

1) Hermes
2) Chanel
3) LV, Bvlgary, Bottega Venetta, Balenciaga, Versace, Jimmy Choo, Dior
4) Prada, Miu Miu, Gucci, Marc Jacobs, TODS, Chloe, Luella, Ferragamo, Celine, Moschino, Valentino, Fendi, YSL
5) Bally, Furla

Hmmmmmmmm... not really care actually.  They all are beautiful!


----------



## brandedlover

Ooopppssss... posted double. Sorry


----------



## loungegirl

chloehandbags said:


> This is, obviously, a very snobby topic, but there's no denying it, there is a perceived hierarchy surrounding designers and designer bags.
> 
> What I believe to be the current perceived hierarchy (not necessarily my own!), based on quality of materials and make, popularity vs exclusivity and price point:
> 
> 1. Hermes
> 2. BV
> 3. Chanel, Judith Leiber
> 4. Valentino
> 5. Chloe, Gucci, Fendi
> 6. LV, Lanvin, Balenciaga, YSL, Alexander McQueen
> 7. Prada, Burberry Prorsum
> 8. Marc Jacobs, Dior
> 9. Missoni, Pucci, Roberto Cavalli, Jimmy Choo, Stella McCartney
> 10.Matthew Williamson, Marni, Ralph Lauren, Celine
> 11.Miu Miu, Burberry
> 12.Tods, Hogan
> 13.Marc by Marc Jacobs, Mulberry, Botkier
> 14.Kate Spade, Furla
> 15.Coach, Kooba, Russell & Bromley, Michael by Michael Kors
> 16.Dooney & Bourke




What about Ferragamo?  It seems most of you have forgotten about this designer...


----------



## prisma

Hermes
Chanel
LV, Tods
Balenciaga, Chloe
Gucci, Fendi
Ferragamo, Prada


----------



## Frances Bean

I think for sure Hermes, Chanel, Gucci.  Personally I have a problem with spending hundreds of dollars on a bag that is canvas or fabric inside and out, becaue it has a monogram all over it.  So I don't consider THOSE bags that high end.  I like a good leather bag.


----------



## iSpot

I'd put Balenciaga higher than LV.  And Burberry is upgrading with the Manor.  I would put LV next to Gucci and Fendi, as they are the same price range and you see those (fake) logo bags everywhere.  
Hermes is number 1, of course followed by BV, Chanel, Tod's, Dior, Ysl, Chloe etc... And IMO Céline is much more chic than LV:shame:


----------



## lara0112

iSpot said:


> I'd put Balenciaga higher than LV.  And Burberry is upgrading with the Manor.  I would put LV next to Gucci and Fendi, as they are the same price range and you see those (fake) logo bags everywhere.
> Hermes is number 1, of course followed by BV, Chanel, Tod's, Dior, Ysl, Chloe etc... And IMO Céline is much more chic than LV:shame:



I would definitely go with that - I think Celine is a little under-rated - the ltd edition Boogie is one of the most beautiful bags I have seen.

have a look yourself
eBay: Original Celine Boogie Bag schwarz limitiert NEU (Artikel 250059411234 endet 19.12.06 13:05:30 MEZ)

apart from that - Hermes No 1, then Bottega Veneta (they don't do fashion bags which is great)


----------



## HauteMama

I agree with a lot of the previous rankings, but I wouldn't rank Ralph Lauren above Burberry or Tods. Perhaps the pink pony collection of canvas Polo totes and the loads of Lauren bags that end up at Marshalls cheapen it for me. While those are different from the Ralph Lauren collection, just as Marc by Marc Jacobs is different from Marc Jacobs, it still just brings eveything down a notch for me.


----------



## USATIEMPO

hermes by far..Bags are handmade


----------



## Swanky

^as are Tods and Chanel


----------



## divadarlinn

this is the order i would put them in, not necessarily correct but just what I would think:

1.Hermes
2.Chanel
3.Louis Vuitton
4.Gucci/Fendi/Dior


----------



## TammyD

I was an LV fan, then Fendi, then Chanel, and finally Hermes. I think I'm making "progress"!

Hermes is definitely at the top, no questions about that. The price for even a simply purse like the Garden Party is already $2000+, and a Bearn wallet is also there. Birkins and kellys are the RoyceRolls-Bentleys of bags just going by the price and exclusitivity alone.

Second ties Goyard and Chanel. Goyard because it is expensive and rare. Chanel because of the price, limited designs and timelessness. And Bottega because it s classic and luxurious and oh-so-beautiful!

Then comes Fendi and Gucci.

Finally, LV. I guess there are some great designs and lines from LV, but the Monogram Canvas and Damier these days are so common, even the teenagers hanging aroung malls carry a pochette at least (could be fake, but there, another reason the image is tarnished). That's just IMO though.


----------



## madzia

kathyrose said:


> For me there is pricewise. But that's not my personal bag hierarchy. If I love it, I get it. I have a kate spade on top of my list that cost nothing compared to my LV Speedy. But that's the only bag I'd take with me if I have to leave everything else behind.



out of curiosity, which Kate?


----------



## Ms. Twilly

I just caught up with this entire thread - very interesting!!

I have never carried any of the bags mentioned except for 2:  I have a Kate Spade black nylon bag and an Hermes Kelly... the rest have all been non-designers like Sak and Fossil... sadly for my checkbook, I have now been spoiled by Hermes.


----------



## Judy Bown

RE Twilly's comment above:
Just goes to show, you don't need to have lots of bags when you invest in a really good one...

Hermes recently were quoted in a Telegraph newspaper interview here in London that they no longer call themselves a luxury brand. They call themselves "last of the artisans". Which is interesting, as they are trying to get out of that comparison with other "luxury" brands that are competing for latest "It" status.


----------



## TammyD

I totally understand. Now that I'm into Hermes, nothing else can comes close.


----------



## chloehandbags

Judy Bown said:


> I think you've got it pretty much spot on..


 

Thanks Judy! 




> For me, I'd put Tods a peg higher


 

You could well be right (if there is a right!), but don't you think that Tod's' perceived status is somewhat affected by the fact that it isn't a R-T-W designer brand?

After all, status isn't just about quality. Otherwise a list would be a lot easier to compile and we'd all, presumably, agree! 




> and Chloe and ordinary Burberry both a peg lower


 

Chloe bags are handmade from beautiful materials. Not as high quality as BV (and not suede-lined), admittedly, but still very nice and while Stella and particularly, Phoebe were designing for the house, it had immense fashion kudos (the older bags still have).

I agree that the popularity of the former 'it' bags (such as the Paddy) is beginning to wane, due to overexposure, though and the new designs are certainly not as popular.  

But, Chloe has _a lot_ of loyal fans and if the new Creative Director can produce popular designs, it will definitely rally, IMO. I'm not a naturally brand-loyal person, but I continue to be hopeful about Chloe's future.

Don't you think us Brits are very biased against Burberry, though, due to the Chavvy associations? It still maintains popularity in other parts of the world, but as they are considering transferring production from Wales, I agree that its perceived status will soon be affected in many places.  




> and I'd question Mathew Williamson as a leather goods brand...although I might be unaware.


 

He does make bags. I have one!  

Mine's leather (pony skin [calfskin]), but some of them are fabric. 




> And what's the take on artisans like Henry Cuir. Largely unknown, but does that in it's own way have a certain status with some? It's sold in Barneys for years...Curious to know what people think about that.


 

Beautiful quality bags.  

Personally, assuming there was a design I really liked, I'd far rather have a beautiful quality Henry Cuir bag, than an equally well designed, but less good quality bag, from a well known designer.




> Is there an exclusivity about being the first with a new brand, or does it have to be 'out there' before you consider buying it?


 

I would definitely consider a new brand (or a previously less popular brand, that I feel is on the up). I certainly wouldn't hang around waiting for a brand to gain in popularity; assuming I really loved the designs and the quality was there, of course.

Although, I'm not sure that the fact that other people don't yet know about something can, on its own, be viewed as exclusivity, can it? 

I think it's certainly very rewarding to feel that you were one of the first to discover an up-and-coming new brand/a new designer/the resurgence of a previously less successful brand, though.


----------



## chloehandbags

loungegirl said:


> What about Ferragamo? It seems most of you have forgotten about this designer...


 

Whoops! :shame: 

It's hard to remember every brand and I don't have too much experience of Ferragamo's bags, although there are some very nice looking ones on NM.  

I suppose I'd say around the 11. or 12. mark on my list?  But I could well be wrong.


----------



## annalovescoach

Hi All you purse enthusiasts,  I was trying to explain to my husband the hierarchy of purses.  Does anyone know  what it is. Does it start with the really cheap one's that I will not include from Walmart/Payless to D&B to Coach to Chanel to Fendi on up?  Which purses are the most prominent, since I know I can't afford the one's above $900.  Thanks, this will be fun to read about!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i think you can find an old thread on bag's hierarchy on this forum 
i think it'll goes with the *hardest* to get till the more *mass products*.
so, it'll start on a *hermes or goyard* for sure...


----------



## Swanky

Hi!  There's a VERY long thread already, please do a search, it's a fascinating read!


----------



## CCC Addict

Papularity and exclusivity dictate the positioning on the hierarchy of handbags.  IMO it differs depending on the location.  Some brands are very underrated because they are less well known in that part of the world.  eg.  Celine as mentioned before is hardly on anybody's list but just because it is less advertised on the UK and US markets.  However Celine is big in France and continental Europe.  Another example is Loewe.  It is only very very well known in Spain as it is a spanish couture house but it makes classic bags that will never go out of fashion.  IMO both Celine and Loewe do not make trendy bags.  Each season they come up with bags that are just want they want to come up with instead of following the trend of the moment.  For me, they are high on my personal brand hierarchy!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I find myself agreeing with many of these, but the one I am just not understanding is Chloe. I see Chloe on sale quite a bit (one site was even selling the Edith for around $500 recently!) and while they make very nice bags, I admit I am a bit suprised to see people ranking it above Louis Vuitton, Balenciaga, and Fendi (as well as others.)


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Has anyone heard of Lana Marks?


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I think so...my order will Hermes, Chanel, LV (a lot of brands are in same levels with Chanel or LV, but I think those 3 brands stand for the bag Hierarchy) To me, I was buying $30-$75 bags, $100-$300, and now $350-$800, so the next level for me will be over $1000, scary!)


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Has anyone heard of Lana Marks?


I have.  I remember hearing that Britney Spears loves that brand.  I have seen some Lana Marks bags and they really are lovely.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

lordguinny said:


> It seems like no one really agrees. For instance, I would put Hermes at the top...but why? Because it cost more and is a higher quality. However, if I sell two Chloe's I could acquire a Hermes. So it's only hard to get if you don't have the $$$ (and if you have the patience). $$$ and patience doesn't always equal rights to the #1 spot. !


 
Actually it seems that most people do agree on Hermes being number one.

And not having money and having to wait are not the only factors in being able to acquire Hermes.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

kissmyace108 said:


> i still dont get how chanel is higher than LV ...because everyone only thinks of the monos but what about all the limited editions and the leathers...and chanel has an OUTLET! their things DO go on sale, unlike LV..and people say that LV has too many fakes but in montreal, where i live, theres about 20x more chanel fakes than LV so ...


 

Even with all the limited editions and leathers, I still think Chanel ranks higher than LV.  And Chanel may have an outlet, but LV is sold ONLINE on ELUXURY. Ugh.   With Chanel I can definitely understand most of the prices we are charged for the bags.  With LV I don't feel that way.  I think LV is seriously overpriced and I don't think there is really a great deal of craftsmanship with the average LV bag.

Finally, I'm sure if a study could be done, it would be reported that there are more LV fakes than any other brand.


----------



## CCC Addict

ItsMyWorld said:


> I find myself agreeing with many of these, but the one I am just not understanding is Chloe. I see Chloe on sale quite a bit (one site was even selling the Edith for around $500 recently!) and while they make very nice bags, I admit I am a bit suprised to see people ranking it above Louis Vuitton, Balenciaga, and Fendi (as well as others.)


 
I guess Chloe is just so HOT at the moment!!  There were so many people lining outside of Chloe boutique when Selfridges went on sale on the 26th Dec, more than any other brands!!  I personally don't think Chloe is that amazing but again I don't think Hermes is amazing for its pricing.  Sometimes they just charge more to price out most people, so less people will carry them around.  I think Chloe is definitely for young and trendy crowds that want to break away from all the traditional superbrands.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

CCC Addict said:


> I guess Chloe is just so HOT at the moment!!


But I think most people were looking at OTHER characteristtics than what it HOT right now.  Whether a bag is hot or not has nothing to do with the quality of the bag.


----------



## CCC Addict

nathansgirl1908 said:


> But I think most people were looking at OTHER characteristtics than what it HOT right now. Whether a bag is hot or not has nothing to do with the quality of the bag.


 
I thought we are talking about handbag hierarchy rather than bag quality.  If we are ranking bag's quality than the majority of  LV, Gucci, Dior, Fendi bags should not be that high on the hierarchy list.  Being HOT definitely affects peoples' opinion on the ranking.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

CCC Addict said:


> I thought we are talking about handbag hierarchy rather than bag quality. If we are ranking bag's quality than the majority of LV, Gucci, Dior, Fendi bags should not be that high on the hierarchy list. Being HOT definitely affects peoples' opinion on the ranking.


Yes, we are talking about hierarchy, but I think several people based their hierarchy on issues such as price, QUALITY, craftmanship, exclusivity, that sort of thing.  Not really what's HOT. One poster said it best when she put chloe in the category of those she feels have less established unpredictable quality, but still have a certain amount of popularity.


----------



## CCC Addict

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Yes, we are talking about hierarchy, but I think several people based their hierarchy on issues such as price, QUALITY, craftmanship, exclusivity, that sort of thing. Not really what's HOT. One poster said it best when she put chloe in the category of those she feels have less established unpredictable quality, but still have a certain amount of popularity.


 
I think Chloe bags are well made with good material and very chic colour range.  I would put Chloe in the same category as LV, Fendi, Balenciaga if based on the category of QUALITY.


----------



## knn

If its according to the *quantity of bags* I have then its:

1. LV
2. Gucci
3. Balenciaga
4. Chanel
5. Fendi
6. Ferragamo


----------



## SatchelGirlJess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'd put Chanel ahead of LV and maybe some Bottegas are there as well. There's a GORGEOUS new Chanel coming out this F/W retailing for $14k.
> Hermes is at the top of the food chain, but I don't care for them . . . the priciest isn't always the most beautiful to everyone!


 
I totally agree with that Chanel & Hermes sentiment exactly.


----------



## chloehandbags

ItsMyWorld said:


> I find myself agreeing with many of these, but the one I am just not understanding is Chloe. I see Chloe on sale quite a bit (one site was even selling the Edith for around $500 recently!) and while they make very nice bags, I admit I am a bit suprised to see people ranking it above Louis Vuitton, Balenciaga, and Fendi (as well as others.)


 

OK, here's my take on the situation (for what it's worth!)...

The fact that there are lots of Chloe bags on sale, is not due to the brand being unpopular (quite the reverse, in fact), it's because; a) certain designs have reached saturation point, b) the newer designs aren't rated as highly and c) due to the previous seasons' enormous demand, the stores have over-ordered.

When Phoebe left, Chloe decided to play it safe, by continuing to produce _a lot_ of variations on Phoebe's, very popular, designs, rather than introducing too many new ones for A/W '06 - '07. This, as well as the less attractive new designs, led to a slight fall in popularity, as the fashionistas began to move on (and/or use their older chloe bags, instead!).

When a brand is/has been very popular, stores tend to over-order. The buyers have to place orders months in advance and so it's always a bit of a gamble. 

Having said it's a gamble, even if a brand, or design, is becoming less popular with wealthy fashionistas, there will still, inevitably, be a large number of people who loved the original designs and the quality, but who couldn't afford to buy them at full price (or not as many of them as they'd have liked, anyway!) and these people will still pounce on the discounted bags.  

This makes bags by a popular designer/design house, even one on the way down, far less of a gamble for retailers, than those by a designer/design house that looks very promising, but that has not yet become very popular.

An example of over-stocking - most US stores' websites I visited back in A/W '03 - '04 (Phoebe's best season, IMO) had no Chloe bags, whatsoever and even by S/S '04 they had, at the most, one (NM had a green, metal Mesh Hobo, if I remember correctly!); so they, presumably, realised that they had missed out on the beginning of the boom in popularity and from then on, ordered an ever increasing number of bags every season, until in A/W '06 - '07, they had a _very_ large number indeed!

Bags by less popular designers are generally stocked in far lower numbers and so, even if they don't sell at full price, there are, obviously, less of them to put on sale at the end of the season.

So, just because there are more bags on sale, it doesn't necessarily mean that the designer has been unpopular, up to that point, anyway; often, quite the reverse. 

You may well be right about Chloe's future popularity, though. We'll just have to wait and see how things progress with the newly appointed CD...


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Lana Marks was pricess dianna's favorite bag designer. Her stuff if heigh more high end than LV, not as high as hermes.


----------



## ashlend

I think it also partly depends on the bag. I'm an LV fan but I really don't like to purchase anything from them that is less than $1,000 or so (unless it's something like a wallet or pochette that I would only use inside another bag.) My reasoning is that the lower price point bags tend to be the bags that *everyone* has -- the mono canvas speedy, damier speedy, etc. That lessens the exclusivity factor for me, which is a large part of the reason I buy their bags to begin with.

I live in NYC, where pretty much everything is available... so exclusivity isn't so much about what you can physically get your hands on; it's more about what you can afford.

Ash


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Lana Marks was pricess dianna's favorite bag designer. Her stuff if heigh more high end than LV, not as high as hermes.



Wow guess I need to wear my reading glasses!

Lana Marks created a pricess dianna bag which is very similar to the Kelly only taller & narrower.


----------



## handbagdreamer

Yes.  For me the hierachy is quality, workmanship. 

1.  Hermes - way above the rest to me ( I don't own one but have carefully "inspected" all my friends' and their quality is untouchable - I do want to own one but afraid all my other bags will be downgraded . . . and you pay a price for that quality . . . (Can you carry an Hermes while shopping/looking at designer bags in the "lower categories" or would that be a disgrace to the brand? Most I know who own a Hermes never carry any other bag - tad boring ??? And then, do you have to have the house(s), the jewelry, the car, the travel, to legitimize carrying the bag?) 

2.  BV Limited editions 

3.  LV Limited editions

4.  Chanel


----------



## Alice From Italy

I think Hermes it's for sure at 1st place, then Chanel. I'm not that much in too Bottega Veneta so I can't really put it a place better than in another one. I think LV is down if compared to the other brands- but for sure better than Dior, Gucci, etc.


----------



## Anna Bella

In my opinion, exclusivity depends mainly on distribution.

Bags that can buy from department stores and sales racks are not as exclusive as those that are difficult to get your hands on.

It also depends on the number of other licenced products the brand has and how easily available they are.

Because Gucci sunnies, watches and perfumes are so readily available, this downgrades the exclusivity of their brand, even though their (handbag) products are available only through boutiques and consession stores.  Same with Armani, and perhaps to a lesser degree depending on how available the products are.

Hermes and Cartier are more selective.  LV is the most selective, but the products are cheaper, so it balances.

It is funny comparing it to watches.  There are a few Longines and Raymond Weil watches I like, but could never buy them because they are too common and easily available.  Same with Dior and Gucci.  I don't want the same watch as everyone else.  Bags are the same ...

If all the people I knew had Hermes I would probably be looking for something different ...


----------



## Anna Bella

"
Can you carry an Hermes while shopping/looking at designer bags in the "lower categories" or would that be a disgrace to the brand? "

I have hermes but I when I wear it I forget I am wearing is so I still lust after cheaper bags.  We all like cheap thrills!  Like being married to a Princess and lusting for a $2 hooker ... haha

then I look at my own bag and think, what am I thinking, I have the best bag in the world and I'm checking out other bags ... disgraceful


----------



## punkrocklove

Bag Hierarchy! So funny! There def. is one though! I say Hermes, Chanel, LV, Gucci, Prada, MJ.


----------



## SumKinda1derful

I am not too acquainted with Hermes outside of research on the brand, and that has been minimal. Personal experience, I would say Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Prada*, Balenciaga*, Gucci* - * = Tie


----------



## Bagaduce

LivinLuxuriously said:


> There's one at the woodbury commons in NY:
> Woodbury Common Premium Outlets


 
My husband went into the Chanel outlet for me and he was very disappointed. He said they had about 5 handbags, nothing current.


----------



## Vicky2007

For me Hermes is out of my interest so... ( that's not rank from the price but rank from what I love )
Chanel is no.1
LV is no.2
Bottega veneta is no.3
Anya H. is no.4
Dior and Gucci are no.5


----------



## Louisvuittondon

Hermes is number one in terms of quality, but its not what I would choose to carry at the ripe old age of 21! Then Chanel, though I would rank it over Hermes if we were to rank them by the look of the bags. Then LV, Chloe and Balenciaga, and so on and so forth.


----------



## mewlicious

Kat said:


> (1) Hermes
> (2) Bottega Veneta
> (3) Gucci
> It is my understanding Hermes and *Gucci both started out making saddles*.  They really are fine leather craftsmen.



Actually a myth created to further their horse mystique. They like LV started first with making luggage.


----------



## prisma

According to what I have or crave:

Balenciaga
LV
Chanel
Chloe


----------



## gldkf

I think this is how I would rate them
1. Hermes
2.Chanel
3.YSL
5.Prada
5.Gucci
6.Louis V.
7. Balenciaga
8.Goyard
9.Givenchy


----------



## knn

1. Balenciaga
2. BV
3. LV

Hermes- can't afford it and not my style


----------



## babevivtan

In my *persona*l opinion,

Hermes
BV
Chanel
LV (but I think LV's quality is much better than Chanel's) and if one is looking at the non-canvas (monogram or otherwise), I find them more uncommon than Chanel's classic flap and price points could be about the same, lower or even higher than Chanel's too.
Gucci and some of the rest, e.g. Fendi?
Coach and some of the rest?
Kate Spade and equivalent? But I am not familiar with Kate Spade at all, just know that prices are not that high in Singapore.


----------



## candace117

CCC Addict said:


> Another example is Loewe.  It is only very very well known in Spain as it is a spanish couture house but it makes classic bags that will never go out of fashion.




Isn't Loewe owned by LVMH?



For brands that I carry and have a personal interest in, I place a lot of importance on the history and the story behind the name. Chanel's story is fantastic, as is Vuitton's, and Hermes....all of the main design houses have some kind of family story which is fascinating in their own ways. My favorite brands are Hermes, LV and Chanel - and Coach. I like the story of each company. Coach started because the craftsman liked how baseball gloves aged and wanted to make handbags that aged  the same way. I find that very cool because I grew up around baseball. It's a sentimental thing for me, so I will always buy Coach leather bags. I love Hermes and have since I was SEVEN years old and saw that picture of Grace Kelly shielding herself with her bag. Chanel was an interesting character and sort of irreverent to the conventions of her time. Vuitton will always symbolize traveling in luxury.


Brands like Hermes, Gucci, Vuitton - all started making either leather goods or luggage. Based on that, they have the history of having the expertise in making the best bags/other items. Others like Chanel and Dior, began as haute couture (though Chanel will always be special for the great success of Chanel No. 5...). Once Chanel revolutionized with the 2.55, it was game on. 


Real luxury is something special, something that not everyone can get. It doesn't have to be something like a 100,000 dollar haute couture dress from Chanel........it, to me, means something like a special order bag from LV that hardly anybody else will have. Hermes has perfected that art. I even feel special owning silk from them. 

It's interesting to me that LV is one of the only brands that doesn't do perfume or cosmetics...or maybe the _only_ mainstream luxury brand. I love my Chanel cosmetics and Hermes fragrances. They are small reminders of what I love. 


If I were to place these unique and diverse brands on a hierarchy...it would be hard to place any brand other than Hermes. Hermes will always be #1 to me. They have only a handful of standalone stores in the States; though who am I to talk because we have 1 LV boutique in Oregon and 1 inside of Saks....and one Chanel boutique.  That alone makes them very exclusive brands in my area.


----------



## coachwife6

Hermes
Chanel
BV
YSL
LV
Prada
Bal


----------



## PURSuE_dreams

I'm pretty new at this, but I noticed nothing about Versace or Dolce & Gabanna...I've been thinking of rewarding myself with one of their bags but I'm not sure if I should take the plunge. Where do they come in? And Hermes and Chanel, both at the top for me, love everything. Their work is surely elegant and beautiful. No debate there =]


----------



## SJ of AZ

candace117 said:


> I love Hermes and have since I was SEVEN years old and saw that picture of Grace Kelly shielding herself with her bag.



  I was quite a bit older than seven when I saw it, but I love that picture too and had the same reaction.  Instant love!  I'd love to have a Kelly bag, but right now my budget is pretty much limited to brands like Coach, Dooney & Bourke, Cole Haan, etc.  I'm happy with or without Hermes on my arm, but I'd love to have one to pass down to a niece someday.


----------



## Batina

IMO, it's Hermes & Bottega. Chanel used to be on the high stream a year or two ago but now, it's almost the same rank as LV. I would think it's in the order of Hermes/Bottega/Chanel/LV/Gucci


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hermes
BV
Chanel Chloe
LV   Gucci
Fendi Prada YSL
Botkier Bulga RM Marc Jacobs
Coach Linea Pelle Tory Burch
Kate Spade


----------



## pegasuscom

A very wise jeweler once pulled 2 pieces out of his safe for me to preview.  He had made other things for me so he knew my taste fairly well.  I loved one ring and hated the other.  He said "Then the one you love is worth $10,000 and the other is worth $0".  Buy bags that you love for your individual style and never be someone else's label.


----------



## kate021105

mocc said:


> I think LV does an excellent job making their brand so famous and successful. The good indication, abeit very bad one, is that there are so many fakes on street. That alone is enough as a clear indication that most ppl, if not all, accept LV as one of the most famous and luxury brand of handbags. In my mind and limited experiences with handbags, I would rate them as follow:
> 
> 1) Hermes
> 2) LV and Chanel
> 3) Gucci and Dior
> 4) etc.
> 
> I'm sure there are many brands out there that I've never heard of and don't even know exists. But I'm sure for most normal ppl, LV is the top of the luxury handbag. It is like Rolex which is the most well-known and successful luxury watch brand but is considered by most watch collectors as a mid/high range brand (PP, AP, and Vacheron being the top brands for most ppl).



very well said!  we have the same hierarchy! Most bags in my collection are LV's because I can't afford a Hermes bag! - my dream bag!

I am going to add to number 3) Prada, Balenciaga and Fendi 
4) Burberry and Marc Jacobs 
5) Coach and Kate Spade

Based on what I observed here in TPF, most online members are in these forums:
1. Louis Vuitton
2. Hermes
3. Chanel
4. Balenciaga
5. Coach
6. Mulberry
7. Rebecca Minkoff
8. Marc Jacobs, Gucci and Prada

Louis Vuitton does pretty good in marketing and advertising.


----------



## kate021105

Just my personal opinion...
Hermes - most exclusive (luxurious!)
Chanel - most classic (timeless-never goes out of fashion)
Louis Vuitton - most popular brand! (price is fine for quality, design and luxury!)


----------



## gratytude

here's my hierarchy: In no particular order...but in groupings.

Top Tier:
Hermes
Gucci
Bottega
LV
Chanel
Prada
Fendi (?)


2nd tier

Miu Miu
Lanvin
Balenciaga
Givenchy
Henri Beguelin
Marc Jacobs
Burberry
YSL
Anya Hindmarch
Ferragamo

Next tier:

Kooba
Botkier
Treesje
Rebecca Minkoff
Gustto
Gryson
Lockheart
Jenny Yuen
Rachel Nasvik
Elisa Athienense
RAfe
Foley and Corinna
Andrew Marc
There are many others in this category


Next tier:
Junior Drake
B Makowsky
Marc by Marc
Elliot Lucca
Tracy Reese
Maxx


----------



## tadpolenyc

i like your list gratytude and i pretty much agree with everything except marc by marc. that's on par with kooba, botkier, and rm price wise and quality wise.


----------



## shpride07

i agree with most of the people! hermes is definitely on the top. then comes chanel and bottega. then prada, gucci, etc. LV and dior are considered to be in the less pricey side, although it does depend on which line/material, etc. overall, i think they're in the lowest tier nowadays.


----------



## may3545

Here is my heirarchy:
1. Hermes (all the way!)
2. Chanel
3. Bottega Veneta
4. Balenciaga
5. Louis Vuitton

This is just based on what I own and personal tastes. Hermes is soooo amazing!


----------



## wigglytuff

miss alice said:


> wow, i know there are alot of LV lovers here, but i honestly (no offense) do  NOT consider their bags to be "all that." to me, LV is SUPER HIGH SCHOOL/freshman yr of college.
> 
> i think the fact that there are a million LV fakes and "Everyone" seem to be carrying LV something (even those without any style) is such a BIG TURN OFF for me. And, quite frankly, i dont think LV has been producing any impressive designs neither. all their new things are just some modifications of the monogram...its quite depressing.


i dont like this argument at all.  

i dont see why any brand should be blamed for the number/quality of fakes.  the brand does not make or certain allow the fakes, thats why they are all called "fakes"  

i dont know the point to about those "without style" they might be fakes for one, which should not count agaisnt the brand as i dont think they want to fakes out there at all, but also i dont think its fair for anyone to tell someone else that they "lack style".  their style might be different or not your style but it seems a little jugdemental to point to someone and say they dont have any style. 

i sell wine and none of the customers who came in with the rare Black Amex, would be those with a mainstream style, but clearly they have done well for themselves and have a style of their own.  we should be talking about bags what we like not passing judgement on someone whose style is different.

and maybe you went to a different high school and college than i but i dont remember anyone in high school or college having LV or in grad school for that manner.


----------



## wigglytuff

great thread, i generally agree with the 
1- hermes
2- lv
3- chanel, prada, bv 
4-marc jacobs,  ect. 
5- coach, marc by marc jacobs ect,
6- d&b, juicy couture ect.

i would put chanel and prada below LV because you can get something like the subtle Epi or the classic monogram or the new leathers from LV but i dont see the pradas and chanels that way.  

I also dont see chanel as more exclusive, its walking distance from the big LV store in NYC! i mean a metrocard or cab ride will take you to chanel and LV stores for the same few $ and, chanel and prada have the outlets. and you can get some prada wallets on sale at bluefly.com ect.


----------



## Joke

well of course Hermes would be first and Chanel second
BUT what matters is what you like, not how exclusive something is IMO


----------



## indi3r4

i agree with most of you.. i think hermes is on the very top of the list..


----------



## SuzyZ

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'd put Chanel ahead of LV and maybe some Bottegas are there as well. There's a GORGEOUS new Chanel coming out this F/W retailing for $14k.
> Hermes is at the top of the food chain, but I don't care for them . . . the priciest isn't always the most beautiful to everyone!


 That is so true - when I see a Birkin or a Kelly, I think OMG that bag is so expensive and Hermes is such a powerhouse of fashion!!! but I don't really like the style, it just looks rich and famous and I'm not attracted to it for the right reasons. At least I know it.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I mentioned this thread to my SO, and his instant response was "Hermes and then Chanel." (I personally do not have a Hermes or Chanel bag... yet. I really would like a Chanel classic flap bag, and I don't mind waiting for him to finish law school before I can get one.) 

Goyard is definitely pretty high on the food chain. When I worked Market/Coterie in NYC a couple of years ago, all the big fashion insiders/ buyers from Paris and Tokyo were carrying Goyard.


----------



## Katel

1. Hermes
2. Hermes
3. Hermes
4. Hermes
5. Hermes


----------



## nanette0269

my two cents...from a handbag newbie!

1st tier
Hermes

2nd tier
Gucci
Bottega
LV
Chanel
Prada
Fendi


3rd tier
Miu Miu
Lanvin
Balenciaga
Givenchy
Marc Jacobs
Burberry
YSL
D&G
Ferragamo
Marc Jacobs

4th tier
Kooba
Botkier
Treesje
Rebecca Minkoff
Gustto
Gryson
Lockheart
Jenny Yuen
Hayden-Harnett
Goldenbleu
Marc by Marc Jacobs

5th tier
Dooney
Coach
Kate Spade

6th tier
Cole Haan
Juicy Couture
Prune
Tiffany & Fred


----------



## Sammyjoe

For me, I would say
Hermes as the number one

The rest can fight it out amongst themselves 

Only joking, I think Chanel, BV, LV, Goyard, etc are all around number 2, because they all have certain qualities about them


----------



## Pandy

ilzabet said:


> in my mind (which doesn't know much beyond the obvious designer brands) the hierarchy goes something like this...
> 
> 1. Hermes
> 2. Chanel
> 3. LV
> 4. Chloe
> 5. Gucci
> 6. Prada
> 7. Burberry
> 8. Kate spade
> 9. Coach


 
wow balenciaga is lower than kate spade and coach? I don't think so..coach is a dime a dozen..I think coach is getting to the point where it's like a slightly more expensive version of liz claiborne or something like that!


----------



## babybel

Pandy, I think ilzabet didn't even consider Balenciaga, not that she thinks it's lower than Kate spade and Coach!


----------



## miss alice

i am surprised to see some people listing Balenciaga below LV...One can easily purchase a CANVAS Monogram LV bag for 700 USD but a Balenciaga is in the 1K range, no to to mention, leather.


----------



## dolllover

I would say Channel and LV. Hermes is too exclusive and expensive. When a purse is the price of a car it's rediculous.


----------



## Pandy

babybel said:


> Pandy, I think ilzabet didn't even consider Balenciaga, not that she thinks it's lower than Kate spade and Coach!


 
it should be the other way around; that balenciaga should be considered and kate and coach should not even be considered (and not even enter your frame of mind)


----------



## tweegy

WOW Fendi has really gone down!! I was looking at their bags online and if the site Shoebuy.com can carry them i guess something is up.. I've read alot of ppl complain of their quality which is bad, cause their bags are NICE...to look at.

Also, can anyone rank ferragamo bags in all this.They are expensive and a lil exclusive as there are hardly any places i see carrying real ones... but you can correct me if i'm wrong?

Is there a site that Lists the order of rank?


----------



## Liberté

^
THe so  called hierarchy is merely a socio-psychological thing that exists between bag snobs like us, it's not "official". It seems to be mostly based on price.


----------



## irishlass1029

Okay, I will borrow from others as to format, but rank them according to my taste and impressions.

1st tier
Hermes  (miles ahead of everything else)

2nd tier
Gucci (my first love)
Balen Enchandia
Bottega Veneta
Chanel (not my style but I think it deserves this tier)
LV (only damier)

3rd tier
Balenciaga (_*love* _but needs a few more yrs under its belt to move up a tier)
Burberry
Prada
YSL
Ferragamo

4th Tier
Givenchy
Fendi (down a tier strictly for quality issues)
Lanvin
Marc Jacobs

5th tier
Cole Haan
Marc by Marc Jacobs
Miu Miu
Rebecca Minkoff
Botkier
Gryson
Lockheart
D&G
Hayden-Harnett
Goldenbleu
Kate Spade

Coach and Dooney and the like aren't even on my radar and it's got nothing to do with being a bag snob - I would just rather carry a nice non-designer bag from target over them.


----------



## heather123

Bag Hierarchy? Surely this exists mainly in the minds of obsessives. I think most bag purchasers' big concerns are quality, style, look etc. I own Balenciaga, Prada, , Marc Jacobs, Dolce and Gabbana and Gucci. I have never paid full price for any of them. Also, I'm quite happy with Billy Bags and bags by Dent's. I think a lot of people are like me. I have never hankered after Hermes or Chanel, and couldn't care less if they are at the top of the tree price-wise.


----------



## tweegy

irishlass1029 said:


> Okay, I will borrow from others as to format, but rank them according to my taste and impressions.
> 
> 1st tier
> Hermes  (miles ahead of everything else)
> 
> 2nd tier
> Gucci (my first love)
> Balen Enchandia
> Bottega Veneta
> Chanel (not my style but I think it deserves this tier)
> LV (only damier)
> 
> 3rd tier
> Balenciaga (_*love* _but needs a few more yrs under its belt to move up a tier)
> Burberry
> Prada
> YSL
> Ferragamo
> 
> 4th Tier
> Givenchy
> Fendi (down a tier strictly for quality issues)
> Lanvin
> Marc Jacobs
> 
> 5th tier
> Cole Haan
> Marc by Marc Jacobs
> Miu Miu
> Rebecca Minkoff
> Botkier
> Gryson
> Lockheart
> D&G
> Hayden-Harnett
> Goldenbleu
> Kate Spade
> 
> Coach and Dooney and the like aren't even on my radar and it's got nothing to do with being a bag snob - I would just rather carry a nice non-designer bag from target over them.


Yeah Irish i agree with your listing there. dunno about the opinion of the coach and dooney tho.. i don't own one of them but they aren't bad...

I just can't believe fendi would allow their standards to drop like this.
I'm still looking for a handbag to treat myself to. (and i'm very meticulous when it comes to something like this) don't think it will be fendi after all I've read.


----------



## candace117

Balenciaga is a couture house that has been around for a loooooong time! Almost 100 years! I would love to own a Bbag one day because I  Espana, but they are kind of hard to come by where I live. My favorite part about Balenciaga is that his first boutique was opened in San Sebastian, which is my favorite Spanish city.  Too bad I learned about Balenciaga a year too late - I had already traveled to Spain and seen San Sebastian, had I known....I would have definitely changed my 'sightseeing' stops  hehehe.


----------



## beano

this was a great thread! i loved reading all the input.  we're all in agreement that #1 goes to Hermes.  for me, Chanel is #2 for being classic.  

i honestly do not know anything about LV except for the canvas ones girls carried in high school. no one in my high school carried a Chanel!  i know, not the best or only measure of "luxury" but that does influence my opinion on bag hierarchy.


----------



## irishlass1029

candace117 said:


> Balenciaga is a couture house that has been around for a loooooong time! Almost 100 years! I would love to own a Bbag one day because I  Espana, but they are kind of hard to come by where I live. My favorite part about Balenciaga is that his first boutique was opened in San Sebastian, which is my favorite Spanish city.  Too bad I learned about Balenciaga a year too late - I had already traveled to Spain and seen San Sebastian, had I known....I would have definitely changed my 'sightseeing' stops  hehehe.


 
I did not know that!  Thanks Candace!  I know I have one on my wish list, but in my "personal (limited?) view" they just haven't been on MY radar long enough.  LOL!


----------



## pakesacul

What about Goyard?


----------



## irishlass1029

Ah yes!  Goyard.  I think I would put them in the 2nd tier...maybe 3rd...no 2nd.


----------



## HauteMama

pegasuscom said:


> A very wise jeweler once pulled 2 pieces out of his safe for me to preview. He had made other things for me so he knew my taste fairly well. I loved one ring and hated the other. He said "Then the one you love is worth $10,000 and the other is worth $0". Buy bags that you love for your individual style and never be someone else's label.


 
This is absolutely true. People so often feel competitive about EVERYTHING. But bags are not about competition based on name and price. They are all about what you love. If someone adores their designer line bag from Target, it is worth more than all the Hermes (or LV or Chanel or Dooney or whatever) in the world, and if they carry it right it might look better, too!  People so often feel like they have to fight their way up the food chain, when it just isn't about that. It's about what you love, and if you truly love Hermes then it is worth every penny. But if you buy it just because you think it is the equivalent of passing Go, then you've made a big mistake.


----------



## irishlass1029

HauteMama said:


> This is absolutely true. People so often feel competitive about EVERYTHING. But bags are not about competition based on name and price. They are all about what you love. If someone adores their designer line bag from Target, it is worth more than all the Hermes (or LV or Chanel or Dooney or whatever) in the world, and if they carry it right it might look better, too!  People so often feel like they have to fight their way up the food chain, when it just isn't about that. *It's about what you love, and if you truly love Hermes then it is worth every penny. But if you buy it just because you think it is the equivalent of passing Go, then you've made a big mistake*.


 
I totally agree!


----------



## amazigrace

And what about Yves St. Laurant?


----------



## irishlass1029

^It's on my list


----------



## Babi

Nice idea this thread: it's the first time I see it!
If I understood correctly, we are supposed to extress our opinion about the bags hierarchy in terms of QUALITY.
At least, I do consider bags and other things "hierarchy" from this POV, trying not to be influeced by the price (also if it's very difficult) and by popularity, or being "the IT bag of the season".

So in my mind I see:
1- Hermés
2- BV
3- Chanel
4- My beloved..Balenciaga!
5- Chloe, H. Beguelin, YSL
8- Prada and Miu Miu
9- (sorry LV lovers!) LV

If we talk about what I like to wear (or would like to) and what fits my style and my budget, then we have:
1- Balenciaga
2- Chloe, YSL, Hermes (I just have a Massai, not Birkin! way too expensive)
5- Chanel, BV
7- Prada/Miu miu and LV


----------



## candace117

irishlass1029 said:


> I did not know that!  Thanks Candace!  I know I have one on my wish list, but in my "personal (limited?) view" they just haven't been on MY radar long enough.  LOL!




I  Balenciaga, he was like Chanel - clothes first! But now look - bags are a huge part of the brand's identity.


----------



## duranie70

I would think Hermes- then Chanel and LV


----------



## Liberté

candace117 said:


> Balenciaga is a couture house that has been around for a loooooong time! Almost 100 years! I would love to own a Bbag one day because I  Espana, but they are kind of hard to come by where I live. My favorite part about Balenciaga is that his first boutique was opened in San Sebastian, which is my favorite Spanish city.  Too bad I learned about Balenciaga a year too late - I had already traveled to Spain and seen San Sebastian, had I known....I would have definitely changed my 'sightseeing' stops  hehehe.


 Well, this is not exactly true. Wasen't Balenciaga almost closed except for their perfume range untill it was bought by Gucci group and revived if I remmber correctly? THe Balenciaga of today hasen't really got anything to do with the original Balenciaga and if it wasen't such a success I guess they could revive Worth or Poirret instead. This dosn't make the fashion bal. maks today any "less" though.


----------



## tweegy

HauteMama said:


> This is absolutely true. People so often feel competitive about EVERYTHING. But bags are not about competition based on name and price. They are all about what you love. If someone adores their designer line bag from Target, it is worth more than all the Hermes (or LV or Chanel or Dooney or whatever) in the world, and if they carry it right it might look better, too!  People so often feel like they have to fight their way up the food chain, when it just isn't about that. It's about what you love, and if you truly love Hermes then it is worth every penny. But if you buy it just because you think it is the equivalent of passing Go, then you've made a big mistake.





Ditto that!


----------



## candace117

Liberté;9383003 said:
			
		

> Well, this is not exactly true. Wasen't Balenciaga almost closed except for their perfume range untill it was bought by Gucci group and revived if I remmber correctly? THe Balenciaga of today hasen't really got anything to do with the original Balenciaga and if it wasen't such a success I guess they could revive Worth or Poirret instead. This dosn't make the fashion bal. maks today any "less" though.


 

Yeah, I think that's true, but the same was true for Chanel especially when she had no involvement with her own stuff for the longest time until the very end of her life. So I don't think that necessarily matters, I like the spirit of a company and its original history. It is sad when a house deviates very far from their roots - to me there's a difference between innovation and plain old deviance.


----------



## holly923

1.Hermes exotics 
2.Hermes
3.Chanel reissue
4.Chanel
5.mulberry and Louis Vuitton 

Just my opinion, i agree that bags are only 'special' bags if the company specialise in bags, other than that it depends on how hard they are to get hold of and the quality, the price doesn&#8217;t come into it.

 in the uk the 'lower end' Mulberry bags are the same price as 'respected' Louis vuitton 

for me LV is at the top for luggage always but for bags not so much and personally I am always more impressed by someone with a Mulberry bag than a Chanel, no idea why.

all that matters it's just how much you love it, i hate the competitiveness of fashion for me the whole point is that it's personal and it makes me happy. when some arrogant woman passes her opinion on what someone else is wearing it just sucks everything out of it, if your anna wintour or karl lagerfeld then your opinion is respected but i still think that they may be polite enough to keep there mouths shut unless asked. Sorry rant over, interesting thread


----------



## KathyB

IMO, these are the "Handbag Trinity."  The "Big Three."

1. Hermes
2. Chanel
3. Louis Vuitton

Fourth would be Balenciaga
Fifth would be Burberry
Sixth would be Fendi
Seventh would be Gucci


----------



## JAP4life

I may be the only one to feel this way but I think this thread is ridiculous.

ETA, I don't think the original post was ridiculous...just the rest of the thread.


----------



## JAP4life

HauteMama said:


> This is absolutely true. People so often feel competitive about EVERYTHING. But bags are not about competition based on name and price. They are all about what you love. If someone adores their designer line bag from Target, it is worth more than all the Hermes (or LV or Chanel or Dooney or whatever) in the world, and if they carry it right it might look better, too!  People so often feel like they have to fight their way up the food chain, when it just isn't about that. It's about what you love, and if you truly love Hermes then it is worth every penny. But if you buy it just because you think it is the equivalent of passing Go, then you've made a big mistake.




Thank you. excellent post.


----------



## Gatsby

This thread is interesting, but ripe for bothering some.  I do not agree with most of the ratings.  I think Burberry is cute but I don't group them two "tiers" above Miu Miu - not even close.  Chloe is viewed very different in Europe than it is in the states and their leather is unlike most any other bags.  I like LV but don't own any because it's so common.  Would I put it right under Chanel?  No.  

I tend to mentally group bags into Classic or Stylish Designer.  I would put Hermes, Chanel, BV, Gucci, YSL, Prada, Marc Jacobs, LV, Tod's into a Classic Designer.

I would look at Chloe, Balenciaga, Miu Miu, Fendi, etc. as more uniquely stylish.  I don't run into hardly anyone carrying a Chloe, Miu Miu or Bal so people stop me often when I carry them.  In my mind, that raises their hierarchy because they feel more French or Italian.  Is that logical?  Probably not.  

But I hesitate to buy an LV Speedy even though the image of Audrey carrying one is charming, because I feel like I will be joining the crowd and many will question it's authenticity.  That lowers its hierarchy for me.  

Burberry two tiers higher?  I use my Burberry tote which I got at 40% off as a laptop carrier.  Would I toss a laptop in my $1500. Miu Mius?  Not a chance.  And I've gotten four amazing Chloe bags on sale last year.  Does that lower Chloe in the rankings?  Absolutely not.  I cannot believe any designer ever did leather like Chloe has done, especially such as the Chocolate Heloise.  

Even though this thread is about perception, I'm so glad we perceive the designers differently.


----------



## JAP4life

Gatsby said:


> This thread is interesting, but ripe for bothering some.  I do not agree with most of the ratings.  I think Burberry is cute but I don't group them two "tiers" above Miu Miu - not even close.  Chloe is viewed very different in Europe than it is in the states and their leather is unlike most any other bags.  I like LV but don't own any because it's so common.  Would I put it right under Chanel?  No.
> 
> I tend to mentally group bags into Classic or Stylish Designer.  I would put Hermes, Chanel, BV, Gucci, YSL, Prada, Marc Jacobs, LV, Tod's into a Classic Designer.
> 
> I would look at Chloe, Balenciaga, Miu Miu, Fendi, etc. as more uniquely stylish.  I don't run into hardly anyone carrying a Chloe, Miu Miu or Bal so people stop me often when I carry them.  In my mind, that raises their hierarchy because they feel more French or Italian.  Is that logical?  Probably not.
> 
> But I hesitate to buy an LV Speedy even though the image of Audrey carrying one is charming, because I feel like I will be joining the crowd and many will question it's authenticity.  That lowers its hierarchy for me.
> 
> Burberry two tiers higher?  I use my Burberry tote which I got at 40% off as a laptop carrier.  Would I toss a laptop in my $1500. Miu Mius?  Not a chance.



Good post.


----------



## Panda1

From my experience, I would agree with this order.  




KathyB said:


> IMO, these are the "Handbag Trinity."  The "Big Three."
> 
> 1. Hermes
> 2. Chanel
> 3. Louis Vuitton
> 
> Fourth would be Balenciaga
> Fifth would be Burberry
> Sixth would be Fendi
> Seventh would be Gucci


----------



## backstageAntics

@ Gatsby -- great post!

I've enjoyed the thread.    It's interesting.  I would LOVE to hear from someone who can talk more about the history of bags and how they think this "perception of designers" concept has changed over time.   Stories about the companies and people behind this fascinate me.   

I do think that the hierarchy most people are coming up in the thread seems very price-based, but then I've never seen a Birkin in person, so I guess I have to reserve that.  

It occurs to me that the members of this forum, if they found small some up-and-coming designer that they loved, could easily make (or break?) that person's business, perhaps?


----------



## Tarantino

This thread is such an education!

My personal thoughts are:

1 Hermes
2 Bottega Veneta
3 Chanel 
4 Belen Echandia / Marni / Chloe
5 Fendi / Prada / Mulberry /Anya Hindmarch/Jimmy Choo / Miu Miu /
7 Rebecca Minkoff / Kooba


----------



## jmcadon

According to the bags I have owned, based on quality I would say:
1. BV
2. Jimmy Choo
3. Gucci
4. Prada/Chanel
5. LV
Of course, these are bags I like, too.  Not really an Hermes fan-even if I could afford one, LOL!


----------



## Lady Moe

In my opinion this is the Hierarchy:
1. Hermes
2. BV
3. Chanel
4. LV
5. Gucci
6. Fendi
7. Prada
8. Burberry
9. The rest - Cole Haan, Coach , Kate Spade, Dior, Kooba 

I love fendi but Gucci is more popular and has a little more prestige.


----------



## MACsarah

1.Hermes
2.Chanel
3.BV
4.Balenciaga

IMO, that is


----------



## NagaJolokia

I do agree with this other blog Senora Cartera (site is malfunctioning so I won't link it) about the criteria of a handbag hierarchy: 1.) craftsmanship, 2.) quality materials 3.) price point 4.) exclusivity 5.) history.

Oh, and the diagram in there showcases:

Hermes is on top, followed by 

2.) Louis Vuitton, Chanel, and Bottega Veneta all tied 

3.) Gucci, Prada, Fendia, YSL, and Dior for third.

I wish there was a lot more to this diagram so that we can see how far down Rebecca Minkoff, Tano, Coach are just for the sake of it.


----------



## venusfly

I agree that the top two are 1.Hermes and 2. Chanel.  I'm not sure about LV as top three anymore because I think in recent years the status has gone down tremendously due to the _proliferation_ of fake LV (especially since the Murakami bag was released).  Where luggage is concerened LV is definitely still in the number one spot, of course, but where LV handbags are concerned the commonness of fakes plus the low price point put them lower on the heirachy in many people's opinion.


----------



## jellyv

I'd think that Valextra and maybe Delvaux would be right after Hermes, before Chanel-LV-Bottega.


----------



## 4everglammm

jmcadon said:


> According to the bags I have owned, based on quality I would say:
> 1. BV
> 2. Jimmy Choo
> 3. Gucci
> 4. Prada/Chanel
> 5. LV
> Of course, these are bags I like, too. Not really an Hermes fan-even if I could afford one, LOL!


 

I was waiting for Choo to make the list as it is well deserved ( I have to admit I didnt read the entire thread so it may have been mentioned before). 

My opinion:
1. Hermes (price and excusive)
2. Chanel (I think Chanel ihas some of the the most classic timeless bags)
3. There are many that I feel can go here depending on ones style but for me and what I have in my personel collection it would be Jimmy Choo followed by LV.

*Venusfly*- I agree with you about the LV luggage


----------



## papertiger

For me it's not the label it's the bag itself

anything else is just plain silly to me.

after all, Hermes styles don't suit everyone, and Chanel have intermittent quality issues. 

I think a bag Hierarchy is just make people feel that the more they pay for their bag the better it is

Each to their own, that's what I say.

I want bag democracy!


----------



## dramakitten

PaperTiger-- AGREED!


----------



## magictrix

papertiger said:


> For me it's not the label it's the bag itself
> 
> anything else is just plain silly to me.
> 
> after all, Hermes styles don't suit everyone, and Chanel have intermittent quality issues.
> 
> I think a bag Hierarchy is just make people feel that the more they pay for their bag the better it is
> 
> Each to their own, that's what I say.
> 
> I want bag democracy!




Me too! 

Some of my favourite bags have no names and I don't love them any less and I wouldn't swap one for Hermes Birkin


----------



## Grace123

NagaJolokia said:


> I do agree with this other blog Senora Cartera (site is malfunctioning so I won't link it) about the criteria of a handbag hierarchy: 1.) craftsmanship, 2.) quality materials 3.) price point 4.) exclusivity 5.) history.
> 
> Oh, and the diagram in there showcases:
> 
> *Hermes is on top, followed by *
> 
> *2.) Louis Vuitton, Chanel, and Bottega Veneta all tied *
> 
> *3.) Gucci, Prada, Fendia, YSL, and Dior for third.*
> 
> I wish there was a lot more to this diagram so that we can see how far down Rebecca Minkoff, Tano, Coach are just for the sake of it.


 
This is exactly how I'd vote.


----------



## N. Tosca

*Here's my order:*

*1.* Hermes
*2.* Chanel
*3.* Goyard
*4.* Bottega Veneta
*5.* Nancy Gonzalez
*6.* LV
*7.* Gucci/Prada
*8.* YSL
*9.* Fendi
*10.* Dior
*11.* Balenciaga


----------



## Swanky

> It occurs to me that the members of this forum, if they found small some up-and-coming designer that they loved, could easily make (or break?) that person's business, perhaps?



I agree w/ this and am fairly positive I've watched at LEAST 3 designers become successful in large part due to their exposure here.


----------



## Elsie87

My personal hierarchy:

1. Hermès
2. Chanel
3. Bottega Veneta
4. Dior
5. Balenciaga
6. Yves Saint Laurent
7. Prada
8. Chloé 
9. Gucci 
10. Louis Vuitton


----------



## plumaplomb

In terms of $$$:

Hermes
Bottega Veneta
Chanel
Prada
Chloe
Miu Miu
Balenciaga
LV
Gucci / Fendi / Dior
Rebecca Minkoff /Linea Pelle/ Kooba
Kate Spade
Coach
Michael Kors / Calvin Klein at Macy's
B Makowsky
Lucky Brand
Nine West...


----------



## Swanky

Some Chanel bags are more than $30-40k, does Bottega make super pricey pieces like that too?  I would guess based on average price BV would come in slightly less expensive(?)


----------



## purly

Is hierarchy really the correct word to use here? Most brands don't have authority over other brands.

You could say that some brands are "better" than others, but it's subjective. If you want to judge something objectively, you have to define criteria for judgment.


----------



## kroquet

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Some Chanel bags are more than $30-40k, does Bottega make super pricey pieces like that too? I would guess based on average price BV would come in slightly less expensive(?)


 

I believe there are some that come close in the exotics.   Even some of the Knot bags are super pricey, but works of art.


Purly, love that purple Chanel!   gorgeous


----------



## mona_danya

My personal preference hierarchy:

1. Chloe...their bags have the most unbelievable leather and the styles are soo unique.

People always admire my bags and never know they are Chloes....they are admired for their beauty, not for the brand name!

These are all EQUAL

YSL/Gucci/Prada/Miu Miu/Balenciaga/Dior

I love to look at Hermes but will never buy one (even if I can afford it, which I can't)....


----------



## islandcouture

PaperTiger i sooo agree with you. Unfortunately I have a love affair with Chanel bags and hope to one day own Birkin ... but for me quality is a must ... other people look for trend and the "it" bag. One of my favorite bags was a Perlina way back in the day because it took a lickin' and kept on with shape and durability... so i truly agree with you and yes to each his own!


----------



## lainielle

just wondering where would you place salvatore?


----------



## isabellam

I just have to say that, while some Hermes bags are pretty (and not all are pretty!), they have two really bad things going for them, aside from the astronomical price:

1.  They are very inconvenient to use - weird straps and slots 
2.  The leather is super hard/stiff/scratchy feeling


----------



## isabellam

HauteMama said:


> , and if they carry it right it might look better, too! QUOTE]
> 
> 
> How do you carry a bag right? Serious newbie question here, no sarcasm.


----------



## jacqualyn

Hermes and Chanel


----------



## littleblackbag

isabellam said:


> I just have to say that, while some Hermes bags are pretty (and not all are pretty!), they have two really bad things going for them, aside from the astronomical price:
> 
> 1.  *They are very inconvenient to use - weird straps and slots*
> 2. * The leather is super hard/stiff/scratchy feeling*



I'm sorry but where on earth are you getting this info. I have an Hermes Evelyne, which is worn messenger style, nothing weird about that. It has one main compartment and a large back pocket. Again nothing weird or inconvenient there either!!! 
And as for the leather, there is nothing hard/stiff or scratchy about it. It is made of the softest and supplest leather you could ever touch. Its like velvet and I for one can not stop touching it.
Have you actually touched an Hermes bag and if so can you be sure it was authentic?
I would also like to add that all the Hermes bags I've been lucky enough to fondle have been just as soft and tactile.


----------



## alliemia

i think jimmy choo would be up there. i love their bags.


----------



## alliemia

i think jimmy choo would be up there. i love their bags.


----------



## lovelygarments

My opinion:

1.  Hermes (though I do not care for Hermes personally, and yes, I have owned a Birkin)
2.  Bottega Veneta - my God, some of the BV bags are stunning - pieces of art, well constructed, and I love the bags.  I do not own a single one, but I have thought about it.  I have been in some of the BV stores, and I am in awe of their bags AND their shoes!
3.  Chanel - Don't care for personally - have owned several, but they do not do anything for me.  However, if we are talking about a hierarchy, I would definitely put Chanel third.
4.  Balenciaga - I am a Balenciaga whore.  
5.  Prada - Love Prada bags - I still have all of my Prada fairy bags and accessories, some framed Prada bags, some nylon pieces, etc.
6.  Louis Vuitton (has dropped on my list because of the huge quantity mass produced, and while some of their limited editions can be quite beautiful, some are certainly over designed and ridiculous)  I put LV at #6, and I own some beautiful LE pieces, and a lot of their mainstream pieces.  
7.  Miu Miu - I have two Miu Miu bows, and I have owned some Harlequins - love the design, leather and construction quality.
8.  Salvatore Ferragamo
9.  Chloe
10.  Marc Jacobs

Again, the above are just my opinions, and not meant to hurt anyone's feelings as well have view our handbags differently!


----------



## venusfly

purly said:


> Is hierarchy really the correct word to use here? Most brands don't have authority over other brands.
> 
> You could say that some brands are "better" than others, but it's subjective. If you want to judge something objectively, you have to define criteria for judgment.


 

The standard is really the cache attached to the label as perceived by the factors such as the labels histoy, reputation, craftsmanship, exclusivity (and so on and so forth).  The criteria is not something that can be proved scientifically in a lab but it exists nonetheless.


----------



## ShopGirl647

I would put Hermes & Chanel up there but not everything they have are that nice even tho their quality are pretty good. Bottega Veneta, Balenciaga and Louis Vuitton in the mid range. More of a personal preference for me depending on the style that catches my attention. I have NO loyalty to any designers.

I started with Coach and Louis Vuitton then moved onto Bal and Hermes. Thank gawd I didn't accumulate too many LV as I was kind of disappointed with the amt of $$$ spent on canvas.


----------



## baglover1973

i have to put my 2 cents and say that HERMES is 1, Lv is 2, then Chanel
based on the fact that the first 2 NEVER go on sale...and they keep their value!


----------



## jacqualyn

baglover1973 said:


> i have to put my 2 cents and say that HERMES is 1, Lv is 2, then Chanel
> based on the fact that the first 2 NEVER go on sale...and they keep their value!


 
hermes do have sales and so do lv??


----------



## annanovak

venusfly said:


> I agree that the top two are 1.Hermes and 2. Chanel. I'm not sure about LV as top three anymore because I think in recent years the status has gone down tremendously due to the _proliferation_ of fake LV (especially since the Murakami bag was released). Where luggage is concerened LV is definitely still in the number one spot, of course, but where LV handbags are concerned the commonness of fakes plus the low price point put them lower on the heirachy in many people's opinion.


 
I agree. LV wouldn´t even make it to my top 10.


----------



## canada's

^^^
LV wouldn't be on my list either. the designs are not well executed.

bal wins everything for me. the price points, quality, and the way they fit so seamlessly into the modern woman's wardrobe. i've had compliments from middle aged teachers, old women on the bus, and my 60+ year old uncle. 

the city style (while not my favorite) is a classic style and since it's been around for only a decade, that says A LOT.

edit - H and chanel take the cake overall, but honestly to compare them to all of these other brands is sort of ridiculous, especially H. it sits at the top and everyone else can duke it out on a pretty leveled playing field.


----------



## dierregi

annanovak said:


> I agree. LV wouldn´t even make it to my top 10.


 
I agree with this statement. Far too many fake (and real) LV around. If the status of a bag is also given by its "exclusivity" (as with the elusive Hermes Birkin) then LV is failing big time in that department. Also, I am not quite sure about this hierarchy thing.... Does it mean that when/if you manage to buy a Birkin you are at the top of the bag game and should win first prize  ?????

Or that you need an Hermes AND a Chanel to be a "real" bag lover, because they are at the top of somebody's list? 

What if you don't care for Hermes and Chanel... are you going to be disqualified?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There are several other brands which produce extremely well made and expensive bags. Valextra, Bottega Veneta and Loro Piana come to mind, just to name a few. But even then, I can just aknowledge the fact that there are several good brands out there, not just one or two (namely, the over-exposed Hermes and Chanel). Even after my acknowledgement, I do not feel inclined to buy any of those brands, because I have other priorities.


----------



## Spinky

jacqualyn said:


> hermes do have sales and so do lv??



Not sure about Hermes, but LV NEVER goes on sale.  Never ever.


----------



## I'll take 2

Spinky said:


> Not sure about Hermes, but LV NEVER goes on sale.  Never ever.


LV has been found for sale in Costco.  The bags are old stock.  The same can be said for Chanel and Hermes.  All 3 sold excess stock that eventually ended up at Costco.   All found to be authentic.  There are quite a few threads about it here.  Some members have contacted LV to find out the whole story, but I can't find that thread.  I honestly don't know how often it happens.

Last year Hermes had items on bluefly, bombays and travel kellys.http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/hermes-birkin-on-bluefly-303746.html

The recent opening of a Costco in Hawaii had Chanel bags.http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/newest-costco-hawaii-sells-chanel-bags-kapolei-feb-430220.html

sorry here it ishttp://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/louis-vuitton-sold-at-costco-220603.html


----------



## Spinky

^Thanks - Interesting thread, but I definitely doubt the authenticity.


----------



## I'll take 2

Wow, I just was looking at some of Bottega Veneta limited edition bags.  I see why so many love them.  Just beautiful.


----------



## bonny_montana

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'd put Chanel ahead of LV and maybe some Bottegas are there as well. There's a GORGEOUS new Chanel coming out this F/W retailing for $14k.
> Hermes is at the top of the food chain, but I don't care for them . . . the priciest isn't always the most beautiful to everyone!


 
I truly agree with you. Yes Hermes are very expensive bags but I don't care for them either.(love their accessories though) Chanel is up there with LV imho.


----------



## McLoverly

isabellam said:


> I just have to say that, while some Hermes bags are pretty (and not all are pretty!), they have two really bad things going for them, aside from the astronomical price:
> 
> 1.  They are very inconvenient to use - weird straps and slots
> 2.  The leather is super hard/stiff/scratchy feeling



I have several Hermes bags. I don't find them hard to use at all. Certainly no weird slots. Not all bags are suited for all people. I don't buckle my Birkins or Kelly up when I use them though. 

I have Hermes bags in Clemence, Box, Chevre, and Barenia - none scratchy feeling. Hermes have an enormous selection of leathers. If you have only felt Epsom which is a stiff pressed leather I would not find that representative of their leathers as a whole. Different Hermes leathers have different advantages. I don't like Epsom, but it holds its shape, lasts forever, and is pretty much waterproof.


----------



## littlerock

lovelygarments said:


> My opinion:
> 
> 1.  Hermes (though I do not care for Hermes personally, and yes, I have owned a Birkin)
> 2.  Bottega Veneta - my God, some of the BV bags are stunning - pieces of art, well constructed, and I love the bags.  I do not own a single one, but I have thought about it.  I have been in some of the BV stores, and I am in awe of their bags AND their shoes!
> 3.  Chanel - Don't care for personally - have owned several, but they do not do anything for me.  However, if we are talking about a hierarchy, I would definitely put Chanel third.
> 4.  Balenciaga - I am a Balenciaga whore.
> 5.  Prada - Love Prada bags - I still have all of my Prada fairy bags and accessories, some framed Prada bags, some nylon pieces, etc.
> 6.  Louis Vuitton (has dropped on my list because of the huge quantity mass produced, and while some of their limited editions can be quite beautiful, some are certainly over designed and ridiculous)  I put LV at #6, and I own some beautiful LE pieces, and a lot of their mainstream pieces.
> 7.  Miu Miu - I have two Miu Miu bows, and I have owned some Harlequins - love the design, leather and construction quality.
> 8.  Salvatore Ferragamo
> 9.  Chloe
> 10.  Marc Jacobs
> 
> Again, the above are just my opinions, and not meant to hurt anyone's feelings as well have view our handbags differently!



This list could have been created by me!! Except for the Salvatore Ferragamo ranking.. I am not a fan.


----------



## puccaandgarufan

Wow this thread certainly is going well! I my opinion:
- Hermes
- Chanel
- LV
- Gucci
- Marc Jacobs....


----------



## ahhhpushit

dooney is at the bottom. hermes is at the top.


----------



## Etincelle

- Hermès
- Chanel
- Bottega Venetta 
- YSL
- Prada & Miu Miu
...


----------



## BoldGirl

How would you classify the bags?

I would with Chanel being the highest (my dream to own a little flap bag)

Then 2ndly LV, Hermes, Gucci, Hermes - I love my LV but damn - it is so high maintenance.  I travelled with it last week and it really took a beating.

Then 3rdly Kate Spade, Dooney & Bourke and the rest in that price range.

I do have to say that I think Dooney makes a great bag - I have 3 and they are all sturdy but gorgeous bags - the leather is always top quality and the straps and handles so well made. I looked at a Burberry bag the other day and the saleswoman was going on and on about the strap and how heavy the bag was because of the leather and I had my Dooney cowhide with me and I thought yeah it's sorta like the Dooney.  

Do you think Dooney is underappreciated?  I do.

How would you categorize?


----------



## Vintage Leather

Dooney was underappriciated back 10 years ago when they made quality bags.  I think they've slipped A LOT since then.

If I had to rank bags, I would divide them by 4 categories: (DON"T LYNCH ME! JUST MY OPINION!)  

I divide bags by how they are made.  Category 1 are handmade, by artisans, and you can bespoke bags. Prestige bags (or Category 2) are made by factories in their home country. Category 3, Reputation bags are made in whole or part in a cheap factory but pricing hasn't changed since they were a Prestige bag.  In some cases, I don't know if a Prestige bag has slipped to a Reputation bag, so those can be interchangeable.  Finally, Category 4, are honest about how and where they are made.

1) Hermes, Bespoke exotic, Bottega Veneta, Goyard, Delvaux

2) Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Leiber, YSL

3) Prada, Burberry, Fendi, Celine, MiuMiu, D&G, Mulberry

4) Coach, Kate Spade, Dooney, RM, BE, LAMB ect.


----------



## tiggycat

Vintage Leather, I didn't give it the amount of thought and reasoning you did, but just by instinct I would have divided the brands into basically the same categories.  

And for me at least (not that I'm a "purse snob", I got my first Coach and first Kate Spade within the past six months, and have nothing higher end than them) anything below level 4 (such as Guess, Kathy Van Zeeland, KGB) are not "designer", even though most of my friends would say anything with a logo on it is designer.


----------



## BoldGirl

So do you think Burberry falls into Cat 2?

I basically agree with your categories Vintage leather but as tiggycat said - it's purely by instinct.

But I was thinking about what you said about Cat 3 and Cat 4.........it bothers me about Cat 3 that they are relying on when they were a prestige bag but might be made in a similar factory where a knockoff is made....for example Fendi does nothing for me but then that's just one girl's opinion but you definitely get the feeling of........days gone by.


----------



## BgaHolic

BoldGirl said:


> How would you classify the bags?
> 
> I would with Chanel being the highest (my dream to own a little flap bag)
> 
> Then 2ndly LV, Hermes, Gucci, Hermes - I love my LV but damn - it is so high maintenance. I travelled with it last week and it really took a beating.
> 
> Then 3rdly Kate Spade, Dooney & Bourke and the rest in that price range.
> 
> I do have to say that I think Dooney makes a great bag - I have 3 and they are all sturdy but gorgeous bags - the leather is always top quality and the straps and handles so well made. I looked at a Burberry bag the other day and the saleswoman was going on and on about the strap and how heavy the bag was because of the leather and I had my Dooney cowhide with me and I thought yeah it's sorta like the Dooney.
> 
> Do you think Dooney is underappreciated? I do.
> 
> How would you categorize?


 

I think this categorizes it wonderfully except Chanel/Hermes/BV should be in one category under "made by hand" workmanship although I can't attest that ALL Chanel bags actually are!


----------



## Etincelle

Vintage Leather said:


> Dooney was underappriciated back 10 years ago when they made quality bags.  I think they've slipped A LOT since then.
> 
> If I had to rank bags, I would divide them by 4 categories: (DON"T LYNCH ME! JUST MY OPINION!)
> 
> I divide bags by how they are made.  Category 1 are handmade, by artisans, and you can bespoke bags. Prestige bags (or Category 2) are made by factories in their home country. Category 3, Reputation bags are made in whole or part in a cheap factory but pricing hasn't changed since they were a Prestige bag.  In some cases, I don't know if a Prestige bag has slipped to a Reputation bag, so those can be interchangeable.  Finally, Category 4, are honest about how and where they are made.
> 
> 1) Hermes, Bespoke exotic, Bottega Veneta, Goyard, Delvaux
> 
> 2) Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Leiber, YSL
> 
> 3) Prada, Burberry, Fendi, Celine, MiuMiu, D&G, Mulberry
> 
> 4) Coach, Kate Spade, Dooney, RM, BE, LAMB ect.



Same here!


----------



## Designer_Love

1. Hermes
2. Balenciaga
3. LV
and everything else comes under that


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I think there has been more than one thread like this.  I am sure a search would yield more opinions.


----------



## DottySarah

Well categorized *Vintage Leather*


----------



## nmilne2001

Vintage Leather said:


> Dooney was underappriciated back 10 years ago when they made quality bags.  I think they've slipped A LOT since then.
> 
> If I had to rank bags, I would divide them by 4 categories: (DON"T LYNCH ME! JUST MY OPINION!)
> 
> I divide bags by how they are made.  Category 1 are handmade, by artisans, and you can bespoke bags. Prestige bags (or Category 2) are made by factories in their home country. Category 3, Reputation bags are made in whole or part in a cheap factory but pricing hasn't changed since they were a Prestige bag.  In some cases, I don't know if a Prestige bag has slipped to a Reputation bag, so those can be interchangeable.  Finally, Category 4, are honest about how and where they are made.
> 
> 1) Hermes, Bespoke exotic, Bottega Veneta, Goyard, Delvaux
> 
> 2) Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Leiber, YSL
> 
> 3) Prada, Burberry, Fendi, Celine, MiuMiu, D&G, Mulberry
> 
> 4) Coach, Kate Spade, Dooney, RM, BE, LAMB ect.




This is spot-on!


----------



## BoldGirl

OMG - this is such a great thread.  What an education!

I thought Chanel was the top of the line until I took a look at the Hermes Kelly Bag.

What magnificient pieces of work - true art!


----------



## BgaHolic

I would place Chanel with LV and all the others as I am not convinced that ALL Chanel handbags are made in France like everyone believes to be!  Prada is another company I would add to the list as they have just begun to outsource.  Gucci, I believe is still made in their factories in Italy although I can't attest for their lesser priced merchandise.

At the top would have to be bags that are handcrafted by artisans and the two that I know for sure are Hermes and Bottega Veneta.

I would like to add however, that this is just an opinion, and the truth is, I think that it really doesn't matter! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If you think your handbag is gorgeous, then so be it!


----------



## pro_shopper

1) Hermes
2) Chanel
3) LV

then BV, Balenciaga, Gucci, Burberry, Fendi, etc to come afterwards


----------



## chloehandbags

Pandy said:


> wow balenciaga is lower than kate spade and coach? I don't think so..coach is a dime a dozen..I think coach is getting to the point where it's like a slightly more expensive version of liz claiborne or something like that!


 

She didn't say it was below - she just didn't mention Bal at all.


----------



## chloehandbags

HauteMama said:


> This is absolutely true. People so often feel competitive about EVERYTHING. But bags are not about competition based on name and price. They are all about what you love. If someone adores their designer line bag from Target, it is worth more than all the Hermes (or LV or Chanel or Dooney or whatever) in the world, and if they carry it right it might look better, too!  People so often feel like they have to fight their way up the food chain, when it just isn't about that. It's about what you love, and if you truly love Hermes then it is worth every penny. But if you buy it just because you think it is the equivalent of passing Go, then you've made a big mistake.


 



Maybe Monopoly should consider redesigning their board accordingly? 

I have to say, without wishing to sound condescending, I've always thought it's a great shame when people buy their possessions based, primarily, on perceived status.

By not buying what they _really_ like, they're really missing out...

I guess, though, that if you had no real visual awareness to speak of, it would be OK to do so - as you would have no real visual preference, anyway? 

The problem for me, is that, because I know that some people only buy on that basis, it makes me feel that anyone who owns certain brands/styles is more than likely doing that.

I know this is probably somewhat unfair, but that is the subconscious affect it has on me...


----------



## misstuberose

*deleted*


----------



## mocha.lover

1) Hermes
2) Chanel
3) LV
4) Bottega Veneta
5) Gucci
6) Prada & Fendi (tied)


----------



## gucci fan

1.  Hermes
2.  Chanel
3.  Bottega Veneta
4.  LV, Balenciaga
5.  Gucci, Prada, Fendi, Marc Jacobs
6.  Burberry, Michael Kors, Botkier, Kooba
7.  Coach


----------



## misscurious

LV tops Gucci. Gucci purses go on sale. They even have an outlet which depreciates their name. Sorry Gucci fans!


----------



## Anna_525

I just read this interesting article.

http://blogs.wsj.com/runway/2010/03/08/balenciaga-louis-vuitton-and-ysl-vie-for-top-buzz-spot/

My thought is most hierarchies on this thread are very subjective and based on perception, how you observe certain people carrying certain kinds of brands, etc. This is all good for the bag business and a big marketing challenge for the top brands to keep their bags 'up there.' Hierarchies, to me, should be ignored when you pick your 'it' bag. Just choose what you want. Just not fake ones, please.


----------



## RaLoveCL

Well I don't know much about hermes because I actually just heard about it but I think many people have heard of names like Chanel, LV, Gucci, ect. and know that they are expensive bags. Many people have not even heard of Chloe, though i loooove it!


----------



## eye.bag

i actually rank LV the lowest among the high-end brands, partly cos of the mostly fakes I see around... and i hardly see their limited collection!
Hermes, Chanel, BV... is my ranking


----------



## Nancy in VA

I love the fact that Balenciaga is not mentioned much in this thread - really adds to the exclusivity - most people do not even know about them - Yeah!


----------



## karmalaw

Reading the book, _Deluxe_, by Dana Thomas is an eye-opener.. and I think a must read for anyone considering buying designer products:

http://www.amazon.com/Deluxe-How-Luxury-Lost-Luster/dp/1594201293

After reading it -- I'd say that the standard "hierarchy" is just the result of the  effectiveness of marketing -- not based in actual product worthiness.  LV, Gucci and a host of others are largely mass produced (apparently, with most of the work being done in China -- and just enough done elsewhere to keep the "made in china" label off of the product).  You couldn't pay me to advertise for them by walking around with their logos dangling from my body -- much less me pay them.  Meanwhile,  Hermes and Chanel seem to both strive for a worthy luxury product.


----------



## linhhhuynh

this thread is really interesting. i have no clue but Hermes is near the top, i know that


----------



## gratefull

I haven't read all the posts yet,  but shouldn't Valextra be mentioned

Also, LV suhalis, like je Radieux, is a pretty high quality bag.

Better than some Chanels, or anything other than Hermes.


----------



## gratefull

ooops   *le*   radieux


----------



## gratefull

I don't think Burberry is that high up there...

their stuff is made in China by the way-  I read a long article about their production and changes in recent years

....and it seems like Prada is underrated.  They seem to make great bags with good leathers.


----------



## asianjade

Agreed.  



gratefull said:


> I don't think Burberry is that high up there...
> 
> their stuff is made in China by the way- I read a long article about their production and changes in recent years
> 
> ....and it seems like Prada is underrated. They seem to make great bags with good leathers.


----------



## ladakini

I would also include Ferragamo high up in the hierarchy. Though lesser known, Perrin Paris should be included as well in the upper ranks.


----------



## gratefull

did anyone mention Tod's?  I didn't notice...

They make *great* bags...
they are handmade and (still) made in Italy

(....price aint bad either


----------



## poonski

I believe that this invisible hierachy of what's the best brand out there is really just a personal preference. Every brands that are mentioned here both have a long and rich history and great craftmanship. Although some specific bags or lines may be priced higher than others, but it does not neccessary say they are better in quality and design. Everyone has different taste and preferences, so what they believe to be the best is also different. So generally speaking, if by next month Coach launched a new bag with a price tag of 20k, does that automatically raised their brand image to the highest end? Hmm, of course not. So, to conclude this I really think it just really depends on how the individual views it. I hope I'm making sense.


----------



## alicecastello

I'm just starting to get into the designer bags market but I've definately taken a liking to Hermes lately, so my list would be:

1. Hermes
2. Chanel
3. Bottega Veneta
4. LV


----------



## eggpudding

To me (for the most popular bags I see around me):

1. Hermes
2. Chanel / BV (on even footing because IMO - BV for superior yet understated quality and craftmanship, Chanel for their former craftmanship and current notoriety/popularity)
3. Balenciaga
4. Prada / Miu Miu
6. LV


----------



## lily25

gratefull said:


> I haven't read all the posts yet,  but shouldn't Valextra be mentioned



It is not mentioned as it is not popular as other brands because there is zero advertising, not many ppl know about Valextra. If we speak about quality it is definitely on the top among the best leather goods in this world. 

Chloe bags are also of very good quality for their price, imho.

Burberry bags are a joke.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

There is a Hierarchy of bag but it trully depends on who you ask... Yes some bags are handmade and better quality but the below that it depends on what you like..

LV is no where near the top of this list..

Hermes
Valextra 
Chanel 
Chloe
Prada/Miu Miu
Valentino

Are to me the cream...


----------



## dishabille24

Hermes/chanel, prada/ysl, louis vuitton/gucci/fendi
Hermes and chanel are at the top of the chain


----------



## BgaHolic

There probably is a bag hierarchy but I wouldn't place it in any particular order.  I would preference any Italian made leather bag that is handcrafted in Italy to be above all. Examples that I can think of are Loro Piana, Bottega Veneta, just to name a couple.  I'm not so sure all the others belong with these because I'm not so sure they are truly handcrafted in Italy.


----------



## pursedout

Hermes
Chanel
BV
LV
Gucci
Balenciaga
Prada (MIU MIU)
Chloe
givenchy
Lanvin
Marc jacobs (?)


----------



## angelkisses

In my opnion...

1. Hermes
2. Chanel
3. Louis Vuitton
4. Chloe/prada/miu miu 
5. Balenciaga
6. Gucci/ferragamo/bally/fendi
7. Marc jacobs/Givenchy

But I don't think there is a 'real' bag hierarchy.. every brand makes different style ranges and releases classics as well as limited edition/seasonal prodcuts! 
However, I don't think that LV is very much down the list at all! There is a reason why so many vintage louis items are still being used today~ It's just a very popular brand that makes bags for people with diff. ages and styles.


----------



## purse-nality

the way i see it...

Hermes
Chanel  
BV         
Balenciaga 
Prada, Chloe
Lanvin
Givenchy, Valentino
LV


eta: the dark horse working its way among the top... Celine.


----------



## fruckyou

This is kind of off topic but hey its about bags. Can you guys try to group these brands according to their level - prestige factor - price - longevity etc?? And also can you put like a short description with regards to the brand ( ex. XOXO - No way!!! , Candies - cheap, Juicy Couture - tacky brand etc... )

1.) Chanel 
2.) Hermes
3.) Longchamp
4.) Prada
5.) Kate Spade
6.) XOXO
7.) TUMI
8.) Marc Jacobs
9.) Kenneth Cole New York
10.) Salvatore Ferragamo
11.) Gucci
12.) Givenchy
13.) Alexander Wang
12.) Zara
13.) Furla
14.) Goyard
15.) Tods
16.) Bottega Venetta
17.) DKNY
18.) Marc by Marc Jacobs
19.) Nine West
20.) Tory Burch
21.) Valentino
22.) Bally
23.) Philip Lim
24.) Alexander Mcqueen
25.) Paul Smith
26.) Coach
27.) Michael Kors
28.) Anne Klein
29.) Louis Vuitton
30.) The Sak
31.) Steve Madden
32.) Mulberry
33.) TODS
34.) Mulberry
35.) Vince Camuto
36.) Versace
37.) Fendi
38.) Kenneth Cole REACTION
39.) Paris Hilton
40.) Burberry
41.) Comme des Garcons
42.) Lanvin
43.) Jimmy Choo
44.) Ivanka *****
45.) Liz Claiborne
46.) Forever 21 bags
47.) United Colors of Benetton
48.) Tommy Hilfiger
49.) Dolce & Gabbana
50.) LesportSac
51.) Juicy Couture
52.) Cartier
53.) Guess by Marciano
54.) Ralph Lauren
55.) Dior
56.) Miu Miu
57.) Celine
58.) Jessica Simpson
59.) Chloe
60.) Anna Sui
61.) The Row
62.) Proenza Schouler
63.) Aldo
64.) Payless
65.) Balenciaga
66.) Emilio Pucci
67.) LAMB
68.) Sam Edelman
69.) YSL
70.) Armani Exchange


----------



## indiaink

Sorry, that's way too much work, and besides, any one person here may not be familiar with all of these brands.  Is there a reason why you'd like this done?



fruckyou said:


> This is kind of off topic but hey its about bags. Can you guys try to group these brands according to their level - prestige factor - price - longevity etc?? And also can you put like a short description with regards to the brand ( ex. XOXO - No way!!! , Candies - cheap, Juicy Couture - tacky brand etc... )
> 
> 1.) Chanel
> 2.) Hermes
> 3.) Longchamp
> 4.) Prada
> 5.) Kate Spade
> 6.) XOXO
> 7.) TUMI
> 8.) Marc Jacobs
> 9.) Kenneth Cole New York
> 10.) Salvatore Ferragamo
> 11.) Gucci
> 12.) Givenchy
> 13.) Alexander Wang
> 12.) Zara
> 13.) Furla
> 14.) Goyard
> 15.) Tods
> 16.) Bottega Venetta
> 17.) DKNY
> 18.) Marc by Marc Jacobs
> 19.) Nine West
> 20.) Tory Burch
> 21.) Valentino
> 22.) Bally
> 23.) Philip Lim
> 24.) Alexander Mcqueen
> 25.) Paul Smith
> 26.) Coach
> 27.) Michael Kors
> 28.) Anne Klein
> 29.) Louis Vuitton
> 30.) The Sak
> 31.) Steve Madden
> 32.) Mulberry
> 33.) TODS
> 34.) Mulberry
> 35.) Vince Camuto
> 36.) Versace
> 37.) Fendi
> 38.) Kenneth Cole REACTION
> 39.) Paris Hilton
> 40.) Burberry
> 41.) Comme des Garcons
> 42.) Lanvin
> 43.) Jimmy Choo
> 44.) Ivanka *****
> 45.) Liz Claiborne
> 46.) Forever 21 bags
> 47.) United Colors of Benetton
> 48.) Tommy Hilfiger
> 49.) Dolce & Gabbana
> 50.) LesportSac
> 51.) Juicy Couture
> 52.) Cartier
> 53.) Guess by Marciano
> 54.) Ralph Lauren
> 55.) Dior
> 56.) Miu Miu
> 57.) Celine
> 58.) Jessica Simpson
> 59.) Chloe
> 60.) Anna Sui
> 61.) The Row
> 62.) Proenza Schouler
> 63.) Aldo
> 64.) Payless
> 65.) Balenciaga
> 66.) Emilio Pucci
> 67.) LAMB
> 68.) Sam Edelman
> 69.) YSL
> 70.) Armani Exchange


----------



## jlove

I would say that Gucci, Hermes, Chanel, Bottega, Bal, Prada, and LV are tops (not in specific order)


----------



## YYZinSFO

Wow. I just finished reading this thread and was so immersed I completely forgot I was cooking and a pot boiled over! It was fascinating to read everyone's opinions about quality and craftsmanship. All of the history was wonderful. Thank you all.
My picks are:
Hermes
Chanel
Bal
Miu Miu/Chloe


----------



## maylove

The reason people rank lv up is because of their popularity but IMO I don't think it belongs on the top list! I hate wearing my bags due to the fact every corner I turn, somebody is wearing the same one!! I also don't see how gucci can be before prada or fendi. I recently bought a gucci wallet on sale for $200 as to buying a prada for $455. Gucci does go on sale and some bag would be $300 off so I don't consider that "exclusive" 
Top 7 to me are
1. Hermes
2. Chanel
3. Dior
4. Prada/fendi
5. Lv 
6. Gucci
7. Ferragamo 
8. Bottoms are Michael kors, coach, Tory burch, etc 

Only because those are the ones that interest me and are more known out there


----------



## bagee

fruckyou said:
			
		

> This is kind of off topic but hey its about bags. Can you guys try to group these brands according to their level - prestige factor - price - longevity etc?? And also can you put like a short description with regards to the brand ( ex. XOXO - No way!!! , Candies - cheap, Juicy Couture - tacky brand etc... )
> 
> 1.) Chanel
> 2.) Hermes
> 3.) Longchamp
> 4.) Prada
> 5.) Kate Spade
> 6.) XOXO
> 7.) TUMI
> 8.) Marc Jacobs
> 9.) Kenneth Cole New York
> 10.) Salvatore Ferragamo
> 11.) Gucci
> 12.) Givenchy
> 13.) Alexander Wang
> 12.) Zara
> 13.) Furla
> 14.) Goyard
> 15.) Tods
> 16.) Bottega Venetta
> 17.) DKNY
> 18.) Marc by Marc Jacobs
> 19.) Nine West
> 20.) Tory Burch
> 21.) Valentino
> 22.) Bally
> 23.) Philip Lim
> 24.) Alexander Mcqueen
> 25.) Paul Smith
> 26.) Coach
> 27.) Michael Kors
> 28.) Anne Klein
> 29.) Louis Vuitton
> 30.) The Sak
> 31.) Steve Madden
> 32.) Mulberry
> 33.) TODS
> 34.) Mulberry
> 35.) Vince Camuto
> 36.) Versace
> 37.) Fendi
> 38.) Kenneth Cole REACTION
> 39.) Paris Hilton
> 40.) Burberry
> 41.) Comme des Garcons
> 42.) Lanvin
> 43.) Jimmy Choo
> 44.) Ivanka *****
> 45.) Liz Claiborne
> 46.) Forever 21 bags
> 47.) United Colors of Benetton
> 48.) Tommy Hilfiger
> 49.) Dolce & Gabbana
> 50.) LesportSac
> 51.) Juicy Couture
> 52.) Cartier
> 53.) Guess by Marciano
> 54.) Ralph Lauren
> 55.) Dior
> 56.) Miu Miu
> 57.) Celine
> 58.) Jessica Simpson
> 59.) Chloe
> 60.) Anna Sui
> 61.) The Row
> 62.) Proenza Schouler
> 63.) Aldo
> 64.) Payless
> 65.) Balenciaga
> 66.) Emilio Pucci
> 67.) LAMB
> 68.) Sam Edelman
> 69.) YSL
> 70.) Armani Exchange



Are you serious?! A bag hierarchy?!  Lord.... you have too much time on your hands!


----------



## jellyv

fruckyou said:


> This is kind of off topic but hey its about bags. Can you guys try to group these brands according to their level - prestige factor - price - longevity etc?? And also can you put like a short description with regards to the brand ( ex. XOXO - No way!!! , Candies - cheap, Juicy Couture - tacky brand etc... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you doing research of some sort? Not a typical question for a consumer.
Click to expand...


----------



## jlove

YYZinSFO said:


> Wow. I just finished reading this thread and was so immersed I completely forgot I was cooking and a pot boiled over! It was fascinating to read everyone's opinions about quality and craftsmanship. All of the history was wonderful. Thank you all.
> My picks are:
> Hermes
> Chanel
> Bal
> Miu Miu/Chloe


LOL...been there


----------



## BgaHolic

This thread is so long I can't remember whether or not I posted, but I will say "not".  Bags are priced at different affordability levels and what suits women. That said, no.  Hermes might be among one of the most costly companies but can I say they are the best money can buy? My answer is: "no, again."  Some bags' quality is better than others but to say they are far superior would be wrong.

My answer is "No. There is no such thing as a bag hierarchy; just very obsessed bag fans!"


----------



## sweetmags

I put Hermes as my #1, then Chanel and then Valentino/Chloe/Fendi.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

CastoCreations said:


> Okay, I admit...I'm super new to the whole designer bag scene. I'm in love with a few LVs now that I never would have given a second glance to three months ago. LOL
> 
> So, here's my question...is there a bag hierarchy? I mean, is one brand considered more exclusive than another? Or perhaps the brands kind of go in order of price? Or is it pretty much just based on personal preference?
> 
> Not that I generally care what's in style or more in fashion, but I was just curious after browsing some of the designer subcats. I really love some of the LVs and thought they were crazy expensive...until I went into the Hermes subcat.
> 
> Sticker shock! LOL



Welcome to the World of Handbag Obssessing!!

There is a hierarchy, from my 'extensive studies' and here it goes:

1. Valextra
2. Hermes
3. Bottega Veneta
4. Goyard
5. Louis Vuitton
6. Chanel
7. Dior
8. Gucci

And it goes on and on.. This is based on both price and quality.. Google Valextra.. (at first I thought it was some cheap knock off of viagra!! lol)


----------



## justadream33

1: Hermes
2: Chanel
3: Louis Vuitton ( I have just LV purse because Chanel and Hermes are so expencive for me :s)
4: Gucci & Bottega Venetta & Prada


----------



## Love Of My Life

1. Hermes
2. Chanel
3. Bottega
4. LV
5.Prada, Fendi, Celine, Balenciaga


----------



## ladysarah

Jennifer Marvin said:


> And the legend is, the HERMES craftsperson kisses the bag to finish it!  .



such a lovely story! Seriously though I do believe the crafts people love their  work and try to surpass each other in skill and attention to detail.

In my mind the hierarchy very much exists, it goes in layers something like this.

1.HERMES
2. CHANEL 
3.
BV /Gucci /celine /Lowe /lanvin/ valextra/chloe etc
4. LV /mulberry/Annya hindmarch etc
5. Mark Jacobs/Burberry etc
8. Coach


Each brand appeals to different group so not everyone is going to agree. I generally used to prefer CHANEL  as I think they do the most innovative designs and there is nothing to compare with the classic flap. Hermes produce by far the best leather and finish, and their designs rely on simplicity and perfect execution. Other brands like say celine or Stella McCartney have a more contemporary, cutting edge look and will appeal to a different demographic. And I love unusual no brand basket bags which are not to the general taste. Don't generally rate them by price, as the most expensive bag is not necessarily the best one for my lifestyle.


----------



## Handbag1234

I would go for 

1. Hermes
2. LV haute maroquineire 
3. Bottega Venetta ( although I don't care for their bags)
4. Chanel 

I only own hermes, one exotic Chanel clutch and LV HM these days. I've sold the rest due to quality issues and lack of aftercare service. This includes Prada, Gucci, Chanel 

As far as 'hierarchy' I really rate  my LV HM bag. You choose leather, colour, style and contact lining, and you get your name in it! The quality is on a par with Hermes in my opinion, but I will have to see how the bag/ leather holds up after 1 year plus use. Aftercare has been promised, but will reserve judgement on this until I need it! 

Everyone rates hermes aftercare but my one experience of sending a bag for a spar was poor- I can do an acceptable job myself of touching up corners and cleaning my H bags. I will only send an H bag in if it needs major repairs in future.


----------



## EmilyHB

I do think there is somewhat of a 'hierarchy' when it comes to customer service/aftercare/popularity, but certainly not quality. I do think that _generally_ the quality of a bag correlates to price, but this isn't always true and can't be used to determine a great bag vs a good bag. I think that there is definitely a certain threshold that you could call the "best" quality bags, but I don't think its specific to one brand. I dont think quality-wise, Hermes is in a league of its own, nor is Chanel, etc.

After reading this thread the other day, I did a side by side comparison of one of my mom's H bags and one of my BVs and while they both felt really nice and buttery, I think it would be a stretch to say that one would be 'ranked' over the other based on quality alone. You'll know based on both feel and utility if you've got a 'top tier' quality bag regardless of what you paid for it or how much brand hype it has.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Probably:

1) Hermes
2) Chanel
3) Dior
4) Prada
5) Celine
6) Gucci


----------



## LaylaRose

Classic styling - Hermes Kelly, Chanel Classic flaps
Feel and quality- Hermes, Valextra, Chanel Classic lamb skin (is it just me or is the seasonal a getting thinner and thinner?)
Relatively cheap, feels good, and indestructible - Victoria Beckham, Sass and Bide, also the lightest Lanvin - All my Chanels have been sitting in the cupboard since becoming a mum they are too heavy and my 2 year old loves drawing on things it wouldn't it be fun to image scribbles across my beige classic flap lol and my 4 year old is very experimental after playing with dirt he has decided it would be nice to see if my Sass and Bide jeans can be painted brown.... when they team up ...My GST has been tipped upside down and dragged through the house... my vintage Hermes kelly sits in the cupboard this was my mothers so it holds high sedimental value so I don't want to have a heart attack each second or have to be paranoid about my bags 
Bag I get the most compliments on Smythson - the quality is excellent the colour is beautiful and no one has it or knows what It is (the most common bags here are the LV, Chanel, Gucci, Prada)


----------



## Bilqis

IMO hermès


----------



## ltbag

I have different bags in different price points for different reasons.  Of your way-too-long original list (impossible to rank some of those brands since they are basically made in the same China factories and are rebranded over and over) here is my general hierarchy. I am ranking by perceived quality and materials used in the majority of bags. (LV uses cloth or vinyl in most of their bags so they are not ranked with the high quality leather bags, etc)

Hermes
Chanel
Bottega Venetta
Prada/Balenciaga/YSL/Dior/Lanvin/Celine/Chloe/LV/Fendi/Gucci
Mulberry/Marc Jacobs/Alexander Mcqueen/Dolce and Gabbana
Kate Spade/Coach/Marc by Marc Jacobs/Michael Kors/Tory Burch


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

(don't pelt me with rocks ladies.. just IMHO)

Coach --> Gucci --> LV --> Goyard --> Chanel --> BV --> Hermes 

Prada, Valentino, AW, Balenciaga, etc, etc go somewhere between Gucci and Chanel, but nothing above it...


----------



## aquafina

ltbag said:


> i have different bags in different price points for different reasons.  Of your way-too-long original list (impossible to rank some of those brands since they are basically made in the same china factories and are rebranded over and over) here is my general hierarchy. I am ranking by perceived quality and materials used in the majority of bags. (lv uses cloth or vinyl in most of their bags so they are not ranked with the high quality leather bags, etc)
> 
> hermes
> chanel
> bottega venetta
> prada/balenciaga/ysl/dior/lanvin/celine/chloe/lv/fendi/gucci
> mulberry/marc jacobs/alexander mcqueen/dolce and gabbana
> kate spade/coach/marc by marc jacobs/michael kors/tory burch



+1


----------



## KloeF

> Originally Posted by chloehandbags
> This is, obviously, a very snobby topic, but there's no denying it, there is a perceived hierarchy surrounding designers and designer bags.
> 
> What I believe to be the current perceived hierarchy (not necessarily my own!), based on quality of materials and make, popularity vs exclusivity and price point:
> 
> 1. Hermes
> 2. BV
> 3. Chanel, Judith Leiber
> 4. Valentino
> 5. Chloe, Gucci, Fendi
> 6. LV, Lanvin, Balenciaga, YSL, Alexander McQueen
> 7. Prada, Burberry Prorsum
> 8. Marc Jacobs, Dior
> 9. Missoni, Pucci, Roberto Cavalli, Jimmy Choo, Stella McCartney
> 10.Matthew Williamson, Marni, Ralph Lauren, Celine
> 11.Miu Miu, Burberry
> 12.Tods, Hogan
> 13.Marc by Marc Jacobs, Mulberry, Botkier
> 14.Kate Spade, Furla
> 15.Coach, Kooba, Russell & Bromley, Michael by Michael Kors
> 16.Dooney & Bourke


I agree also with this hierarchy! I do however love Bvlgari bags - they are so beautiful! Thought I'd add it to the list since I hadn't seen them mentioned above!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Here's mine:   1. Hermes
                       2. Celine
                       3. Louis Vuitton
                       4. Gucci
                       5. Chanel


----------



## serenityneow

This is a fascinating thread.  I haven't given the matter much thought, but I have little to no interest in Hermes, Chanel or LV.  I like some of the Chanel drawstring bags, but the rest look like they are for women much older than myself, IMHO of course.  I can't imagine ever carrying an Hermes, and nothing LV really speaks to me.  

This probably goes to the contrarian in me, but I like having bags that not everyone else has.  In my (very buttoned-up) town, it's all LV and Prada, all the time.  I like YSL (NOT Saint Laurent) and Balenciaga, which I think are beautiful and distinctive, plus no one has them here.  I also love the Fendi 2jours and the Gucci soft stirrup, neither of which I've ever seen in my town, ever.

I think bags are art.  Forget what is popular, what do you want to see on your arm when you look in the mirror?  Imagine the painting .


----------



## Mailai

wigglytuff said:


> i dont like this argument at all.
> 
> i dont see why any brand should be blamed for the number/quality of fakes.  the brand does not make or certain allow the fakes, thats why they are all called "fakes"
> 
> i dont know the point to about those "without style" they might be fakes for one, which should not count agaisnt the brand as i dont think they want to fakes out there at all, but also i dont think its fair for anyone to tell someone else that they "lack style".  their style might be different or not your style but it seems a little jugdemental to point to someone and say they dont have any style.
> 
> i sell wine and none of the customers who came in with the rare Black Amex, would be those with a mainstream style, but clearly they have done well for themselves and have a style of their own.  we should be talking about bags what we like not passing judgement on someone whose style is different.
> 
> and maybe you went to a different high school and college than i but i dont remember anyone in high school or college having LV or in grad school for that manner.




+1
De need to look closely at the craftsmanship of each brand first then we consider the exclusivity etc next. For this reason hard for me to comment on the 'hierarchy' except I can speculate around what I hear. However, I do own the classic Alma's (LV), the Sloane (BV) and the Classic Flap (Chanel) which I believe to be spectacular in craftsmanship and style. I studied these brands well and I can only say personally and from what I heard, putting Chanel,Bottega Veneta and Louis Vuitton on top of the list (after Hermes) is a good choice because of their history and craftsmanship in manufacturing these products


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

Hermes
Chanel
Prada 
Louis Vuitton 
Gucci
....
Longchamp
Coach (non outlet)
Micheal kors 
...
Coach outlet


----------



## imgg

Hermes
Chanel
Fendi
Valentino
Dior
Gucci
Prada
Louis Vuitton


----------



## chicinthecity777

Order by general consensus (Not by my personal preference):
Hermes
BV
Chanel
LV
Dior
Celine
Valentino/Ferragamo/Gucci/Prada 
...
...


----------



## ebk0816

First Hermes and Chanel second.


----------



## lolalalo

So what is about furla and kate spade bags? Are they included in hirarkie too? Are they popular and people want them still? Let me know...i need opinion


----------



## lovemyangels

lolalalo said:


> So what is about furla and kate spade bags? Are they included in hirarkie too? Are they popular and people want them still? Let me know...i need opinion



I noticed you were posting your furla pictures in multiple threads.  If you read this thread's earlier postings, only a few mentioned furla.  If so, this brand is listed close to the bottom.  That is to say, furla could be lovely, but there are a lot more of other brands have better quality and design.  This applies to Kate Spade as well.


----------



## lolalalo

lovemyangels said:


> I noticed you were posting your furla pictures in multiple threads.  If you read this thread's earlier postings, only a few mentioned furla.  If so, this brand is listed close to the bottom.  That is to say, furla could be lovely, but there are a lot more of other brands have better quality and design.  This applies to Kate Spade as well.



Here in asia people love kate spade and coach and longchamp. Use that brands a lot. About lv, people use the fake one, a lot everywhere. About prada, balenciaga n so on, well not many people use it. However many medium to high society people here use brands hermes here, original bag. Also furla. Year 2012 candy bag was popular here in asia, everyone has 5 candy bags maybe. It means design n quality is good so people buy a lot, right? So in hierarki, furla maybe not on the bottom list, right? Maybe sooo. I still research now abou furla


----------



## lolalalo

lovemyangels said:


> I noticed you were posting your furla pictures in multiple threads.  If you read this thread's earlier postings, only a few mentioned furla.  If so, this brand is listed close to the bottom.  That is to say, furla could be lovely, but there are a lot more of other brands have better quality and design.  This applies to Kate Spade as well.



Hahaha sorry i post pics a lot. I just need people opinion. Does not hurt anybody, right?? Well furla is new in asia here. I ask people opinion, reseach, do i buy right brand bag or not?!, also can not judge now about the quality too and which hierarki bag this furla is. Furla is new in asia, here still 2 stores open in my country, will open more stores soon. Well here Some medium society to high society use this brand. Maybe more popular in europe, it is cheaper in europe, and more expensive in asia because of tax n so on costs. Not popular in america. I think so. Right? Maybe hierarki bag can be different in every country. Well that is why i post my bag pics a lot, i just need people opinion. And i want to know if i buy the right brands bag or not. This furla is new in asia, however in the world has been since 1920 something. Sometimes expensive bag may have lower quality than cheaper bag, what people say about furla may be different too. Some may say furla has better quality than chanel, it is just example. It depends on. Right?


----------



## SnowBlossom

ltbag said:


> Hermes
> Chanel
> Bottega Venetta
> Prada/Balenciaga/YSL/Dior/Lanvin/Celine/Chloe/LV/Fendi/Gucci
> Mulberry/Marc Jacobs/Alexander Mcqueen/Dolce and Gabbana
> Kate Spade/Coach/Marc by Marc Jacobs/Michael Kors/Tory Burch



This is about where I would put things.  Although, I'm finding the customer service is beginning to matter more and more to me.  I actually sold my Chanel bag and now prefer Dior because of their customer service.  Shopping at Chanel (across the globe) is very hit or miss, I find.  And whenever I've had a quality issue - which is sad at this price point, frankly - Chanel was very unresponsive.  I once had to write to their head quarters in Canada to get an issue resolved on a two week old purchase because the boutique I bought from utterly refused to help me.  Where as I've only ever had one issue with Dior and they brought in a new bag, no problem!  Plus, I have yet to walk into a Dior store and not feel welcomed.  

Now, to be fair, I've had some wonderful Hermes experiences, too.  But I don't own any of their handbags.  Maybe one day!


----------



## MsInternational

I disagree with LV being close to the top. You can easily get a normal sized standard LV for 600-700 Euros so they start comparatively low. I would only place them slightly above Gucci.

So more like:

1) Hermes
2) Chanel
3) Chloe, Prada, Dior, Fendi...
4) LV
5) Gucci


----------



## teeguu

From reading all 25 pages of this thread (Almost 8 years worth!) it's interesting to see how certain brands have risen or fallen in popularity.

For example, Chanel was not as prestigious at the beginning of the thread (2006) but is now almost always ranked in the top 2 with Hermes. Louis Vuitton has always been consistent and even though people feel very differently about the brand, it's always mentioned by each poster. Everyone knows about LV when they may have never heard of Hermes.

IMO, the most popular bags have exposure globally. Mulberry may be a huge hit in Europe but here in North America, it is not as popular. Miu Miu is more popular in Asia than in North America, etc.

I'd say that Hermes, Chanel, Louis Vuitton, and recently Celine and Prada are carried by celebrities and socialites globally. These would be my top 5 brands.

(Some people argue LV should not be ranked so high due to it's low $$ entry point. However, I'm referring to exposure and popularity of the brand.)


----------



## jorrdanlewiss

Hermes
Chanel
Dior
Fendi
Prada/LV


----------



## s4d4f

I am so surprised at how people are ranking the designers! Just goes to show how opinions vary!

Also shocked at how many put Gucci so high up...

Personally, this is my list in terms of prestige:

1) Hermes (Really only the Birkin and Kelly bag are notable...)

2) Chanel 

3) Celine

4) Prada (I love the look of Prada's bags so much, so sleek...)

5) Dolce and Gabbana and Dior (tbh Dior above D&G...)

6) Gucci/Fendi (I hate these 2 designers! Honestly such ugly bags hahaha)

7) Mulberry (cute bags with fun colours but nothing very classy - Alexa and Del Ray very casual, and Bayswater quite mumsy)

8) Alexander McQueen, Stella McCartney, and YSL

8) Coach

9) Michael Kors (hate Michael Kors...) and Vivienne Westwood (not very prestigious but funky designs)


You'll notice I haven't include Bottega Veneta or Balenciaga because I really don't have any experience or knowledge about them...Bottega all look the same and Balenciaga's designs are so boring! 

ALL just my 2 cents, of course 



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AnaVeronika

Hermes, Chanel, LV, Prada.


----------



## LoVeinLA

In term of exclusivity and cost: 
Hermes
Chanel
LV

In terms of everyday use and popularity among premium brands: 
LV 
Chanel 
Celine
Gucci/Prada
MJ
BV 
Chloe
YSL
MIU MIU/goyard


----------



## k5ml3k

Where would Proenza Schouler fit in? Just out of curiosity since I'm been kinda loving this brand lately...


----------



## South Beach

lolalalo said:


> Hahaha sorry i post pics a lot. I just need people opinion. Does not hurt anybody, right?? Well furla is new in asia here. I ask people opinion, reseach, do i buy right brand bag or not?!, also can not judge now about the quality too and which hierarki bag this furla is. Furla is new in asia, here still 2 stores open in my country, will open more stores soon. Well here Some medium society to high society use this brand. Maybe more popular in europe, it is cheaper in europe, and more expensive in asia because of tax n so on costs. Not popular in america. I think so. Right? Maybe hierarki bag can be different in every country. Well that is why i post my bag pics a lot, i just need people opinion. And i want to know if i buy the right brands bag or not. This furla is new in asia, however in the world has been since 1920 something. Sometimes expensive bag may have lower quality than cheaper bag, what people say about furla may be different too. Some may say furla has better quality than chanel, it is just example. It depends on. Right?




I found it refreshing you mentioned Furla bags, I've looked at few of their leather bags and seriously the quality looks amazing - IMO better than many Prada bags I've seen and own. I will not hesitate to but a Furla as soon as I see a color/style that works with my existing inventory. I would rank Furla quality above Coach, Kate Spade and Michael.


----------



## xquizit01

My 2 cents:

Hermes
Chanel
LV
Prada


----------



## ivan messis

1. Hermes
2. LV
That's what I would buy anyway. Hopefully will update soon as I get to know more bags.


----------



## GGspice25

AnaVeronika said:


> Hermes, Chanel, LV, Prada.


----------



## applecidered

I personally find LV overrated, mainly because most of their popular bags are glorified coated canvas, and the rampant number of fakes out there, plus the entry point in cost makes it accessible to many. Personally i think birkin is the most expensive bag out there, thus, on top of the bag chain.


----------



## South Beach

applecidered said:


> I personally find LV overrated, mainly because most of their popular bags are glorified coated canvas, and the rampant number of fakes out there, plus the entry point in cost makes it accessible to many. Personally i think birkin is the most expensive bag out there, thus, on top of the bag chain.




Interesting your reference to fake LV's.
In France last Summer I saw more fake Birkins than any other bag.


----------



## purseheart

It's really hard to determine a bag heirarchy because each brand sells different bags made of different materials.. if we're talking about the cost here, I think the leather bags of Prada LV Etc are on the same scale.. so I dont know.. but in terms of popularity, LV wins &#128522;


----------



## Shanghaikat

Hermes 
Chanel
Celine 
Prada 
Louis Vuitton
Gucci


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Hermes
Chanel 
Louis Vuitton, Celine
Prada
Gucci, Mulberry, Chloe, YSL
Marc Jacobs, Miu Miu
Michael Kors


----------



## ladakini

Very interesting thread.
The bags listed are generally the most popular.
But if one talks of expensive and exclusive the list would be very different.

1. Lana Marks
2. Hilde Palladino
3. Asprey
4. Hermes
5. Judith Lieber


----------



## MissPrissChris

Mine:
Chanel
Louis Vuitton


----------



## BagAddiction712

South Beach said:


> I found it refreshing you mentioned Furla bags, I've looked at few of their leather bags and seriously the quality looks amazing - IMO better than many Prada bags I've seen and own. I will not hesitate to but a Furla as soon as I see a color/style that works with my existing inventory. I would rank Furla quality above Coach, Kate Spade and Michael.




Agree! Quality of furla is amazing!


----------



## vesperlynd

1) Hermes
2) Chanel
3) Dior
4) Celine
5) Bottega Veneta
6) Saint Laurent
7) Lanvin
8) Alexander McQueen
9) Chloe


----------



## vesperlynd

s4d4f said:


> I am so surprised at how people are ranking the designers! Just goes to show how opinions vary!
> 
> Also shocked at how many put Gucci so high up...
> 
> Personally, this is my list in terms of prestige:
> 
> 1) Hermes (Really only the Birkin and Kelly bag are notable...)
> 
> 2) Chanel
> 
> 3) Celine
> 
> 4) Prada (I love the look of Prada's bags so much, so sleek...)
> 
> 5) Dolce and Gabbana and Dior (tbh Dior above D&G...)
> 
> 6) Gucci/Fendi (I hate these 2 designers! Honestly such ugly bags hahaha)
> 
> 7) Mulberry (cute bags with fun colours but nothing very classy - Alexa and Del Ray very casual, and Bayswater quite mumsy)
> 
> 8) Alexander McQueen, Stella McCartney, and YSL
> 
> 8) Coach
> 
> 9) Michael Kors (hate Michael Kors...) and Vivienne Westwood (not very prestigious but funky designs)
> 
> 
> You'll notice I haven't include Bottega Veneta or Balenciaga because I really don't have any experience or knowledge about them...Bottega all look the same and Balenciaga's designs are so boring!
> 
> ALL just my 2 cents, of course
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I'm with you on Michael Kors, I hate his bags too! Pretty much mostly made in China yet still selling at a  premium. Such a shame that some people don't look into the real quality and value when they fork out a decent amount to purchase a bag.


----------



## RochRumRunner

ladakini said:


> Very interesting thread.
> The bags listed are generally the most popular.
> But if one talks of expensive and exclusive the list would be very different.
> 
> 1. Lana Marks
> 2. Hilde Palladino
> 3. Asprey
> 4. Hermes
> 5. Judith Lieber




Thumbs up for Judith Leiber being on your list. What she did for women and fashion in the era is simply remarkable and inspirational.


----------



## Scarlett106

Hi, I'm very new to handbags and so am not yet in the realms of the top of the hierarchy.  But I see the recent posts about Michael Kors and I tend to agree--they seem flashy to me (too much hardware and WAY too many logos). 

Question...is there a hierarchy for the contemporary designers? I'm deciding between a Kate Spade, MARC by Marc Jacobs, and a Coach. I was considering a Tory Burch but read a lot about quality issues w/ her stuff. So if you were going to pick a lower-tier (contemporary) brand that's best, what would it be? I don't want to pay a few hundred dollars for something that's made in China and a piece of junk. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Iv7

Scarlett106 said:


> Question...is there a hierarchy for the contemporary designers? I'm deciding between a Kate Spade, MARC by Marc Jacobs, and a Coach. I was considering a Tory Burch but read a lot about quality issues w/ her stuff. So if you were going to pick a lower-tier (contemporary) brand that's best, what would it be? I don't want to pay a few hundred dollars for something that's made in China and a piece of junk. Thanks in advance!




I'd rank Tory Burch a step higher than the other 3. But I feel like, the quality is either really great or just a complete miss. But still, in general, still better than the others. The SA's are generally really nice too.

Don't have much experience with MARC but I'd probably rank:

1. Burch
2. Coach
3. Kate Spade

But for me, quality is only a part of it. Pick out a bag that really appeals to you and you know you'll love the bag forever, making you baby the bag 24/7


----------



## Silversun

Scarlett106 said:


> Hi, I'm very new to handbags and so am not yet in the realms of the top of the hierarchy.  But I see the recent posts about Michael Kors and I tend to agree--they seem flashy to me (too much hardware and WAY too many logos).
> 
> Question...is there a hierarchy for the contemporary designers? I'm deciding between a Kate Spade, MARC by Marc Jacobs, and a Coach. I was considering a Tory Burch but read a lot about quality issues w/ her stuff. So if you were going to pick a lower-tier (contemporary) brand that's best, what would it be? I don't want to pay a few hundred dollars for something that's made in China and a piece of junk. Thanks in advance!



Interesting question. I am not too familiar with contemporary designers but my personal ranking out of these four based on perception would be:

1. MBMJ - it's the only contemporary designer whose leather quality I feel is up there with the premium designers, sometimes even better.
2. Kate Spade - interesting designs, a bit of an edge to her stuff
3. Coach - leather bags, not logo canvas. Don't particularly like the brand image but appreciate it's trying to move itself upmarket.
4. Tory Burch - the brand image just doesn't appeal to me.

Other contemporary designers I think might be good: 3.1 Philip Lim, Longchamp le Cuir, Alexander Wang? I've left out Michael Kors for reasons discussed in depth elsewhere.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Scarlett106 said:


> Hi, I'm very new to handbags and so am not yet in the realms of the top of the hierarchy.  But I see the recent posts about Michael Kors and I tend to agree--they seem flashy to me (too much hardware and WAY too many logos).
> 
> Question...is there a hierarchy for the contemporary designers? I'm deciding between a Kate Spade, MARC by Marc Jacobs, and a Coach. I was considering a Tory Burch but read a lot about quality issues w/ her stuff. So if you were going to pick a lower-tier (contemporary) brand that's best, what would it be? I don't want to pay a few hundred dollars for something that's made in China and a piece of junk. Thanks in advance!



I would suggest you take a look at Longchamp leather bags! I would definitely put them at the top for contemporary designers. Some of their leathers are made in France too


----------



## D.S

Hermès (because of its reputation)
Chanel (for its lady like appeal)
Dior ( especially the lady dior)
LV ( love their trunks... Oh my!)


----------



## Almaz

Yes there certainly is, and here's my order in terms of the perceived prestige

1-Hermes:
Let their excellent quality aside, the exclusivity, the astronomical prices and the limited production is what make them prestigious and desirable.

2-Chanel: 
A combination of their long history, unique styles and the fact that they're the trend setters, the continuous limitation of production and constant prices increasing are the just the icing on the cake.

3-Dior: 
Dior also enjoys a history of its own, their very lady-like style and their quality. I see Dior as equal to Chanel but Dior seems to be less popular.

4-Bottega Veneta/Valextra: 
They have always been linked to female royals and old-money women who like the stealth-wealth look, women who love premium quality leather but don't want to flaunt.BV being much more popular than Valextra.

5-Louis Vuitton/Gucci: 
10 years ago I'd put LV in number 2 or 3, but in the past few years they have been replicated to death, and they are usually linked to the 2007 era back when all bags had to be all monogrammed to become appealing, which led to these two brands to become associated with a "different" type of demographic. Remember the story when Louis Vuitton sent to Snooki some Gucci bags to tote around?!


----------



## Scarlett106

Almaz said:


> 10 years ago I'd put LV in number 2 or 3, but in the past few years they have been replicated to death, and they are usually linked to the 2007 era back when all bags had to be all monogrammed to become appealing, which led to these two brands to become associated with a "different" type of demographic. Remember the story when Louis Vuitton sent to Snooki some Gucci bags to tote around?!



That's hilarious about Snooki! I wouldn't want her representing my label, either!

Where would you ladies place Prada? For my first high-end bag (I currently collect only contemporary), I've always wanted a Prada. I fell in love with the Marmo (dark silver) with silver hardware, absolutely love it. But I don't see it listed in this thread much...I know it's not in the same category as Hermes or something, but I always thought of it as comparable to LV or Gucci...am I wrong? Thanks!


----------



## Iv7

Scarlett106 said:


> That's hilarious about Snooki! I wouldn't want her representing my label, either!
> 
> Where would you ladies place Prada? For my first high-end bag (I currently collect only contemporary), I've always wanted a Prada. I fell in love with the Marmo (dark silver) with silver hardware, absolutely love it. But I don't see it listed in this thread much...I know it's not in the same category as Hermes or something, but I always thought of it as comparable to LV or Gucci...am I wrong? Thanks!



As a Prada lover, Prada just doesn't make the same kind of quality comparable to LV. They don't make the best bags in the world unfortunately.

I do love their designs though and they will last still. Just some pieces not as durable. They're not low quality but there are some issues.

not to be offensive but I don't see how Gucci's quality is comparable to LV lol


----------



## Scarlett106

Iv7 said:


> As a Prada lover, Prada just doesn't make the same kind of quality comparable to LV. They don't make the best bags in the world unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> I do love their designs though and they will last still. Just some pieces not as durable. They're not low quality but there are some issues.
> 
> 
> 
> not to be offensive but I don't see how Gucci's quality is comparable to LV lol




It's probably not! I'm not at all well-versed in the high-end brands...I was just throwing out another name. Thanks for the response! I love the sleek look of Prada. I have bad associations with LV just from the days when everyone had the monogram bags and luggage, and because when I think of knock-offs, I think LV (not that it's the designer's fault)!


----------



## Maice

Scarlett106 said:


> It's probably not! I'm not at all well-versed in the high-end brands...I was just throwing out another name. Thanks for the response! I love the sleek look of Prada. I have bad associations with LV just from the days when everyone had the monogram bags and luggage, and because when I think of knock-offs, I think LV (not that it's the designer's fault)!




I love both Prada and LV. I agree with Iv7 that the quality of Prada nowadays can be questionable (more of a hit-or-miss), but the older models had much better quality.  That being said, I do like Prada's design aesthetic more (both older and new models) at this point than LV.  I do own some LV (and yes, some pieces are in monogram  ) and still love the brand. 


I'd say that Prada is still pretty high up there, and at the end of the day - it's a premier designer brand.


----------



## Rangiroa

Almaz said:


> Yes there certainly is, and here's my order in terms of the perceived prestige
> 
> 1-Hermes:
> Let their excellent quality aside, the exclusivity, the astronomical prices and the limited production is what make them prestigious and desirable.
> 
> 2-Chanel:
> A combination of their long history, unique styles and the fact that they're the trend setters, the continuous limitation of production and constant prices increasing are the just the icing on the cake.
> 
> 3-Dior:
> Dior also enjoys a history of its own, their very lady-like style and their quality. I see Dior as equal to Chanel but Dior seems to be less popular.
> 
> 4-Bottega Veneta/Valextra:
> They have always been linked to female royals and old-money women who like the stealth-wealth look, women who love premium quality leather but don't want to flaunt.BV being much more popular than Valextra.
> 
> 5-Louis Vuitton/Gucci:
> 10 years ago I'd put LV in number 2 or 3, but in the past few years they have been replicated to death, and they are usually linked to the 2007 era back when all bags had to be all monogrammed to become appealing, which led to these two brands to become associated with a "different" type of demographic. Remember the story when Louis Vuitton sent to Snooki some Gucci bags to tote around?!


Agree on the fact that LV dropped significantly in terms of brand prestige due to popularity, though the same phenom occurred back in the mid-80s when their Monogram leather goods first started to be picked up by the international crowd. Thanks for info on Valextra, only heard about it now


----------



## hikarupanda

Almaz said:


> Yes there certainly is, and here's my order in terms of the perceived prestige
> 
> 
> 
> 1-Hermes:
> 
> Let their excellent quality aside, the exclusivity, the astronomical prices and the limited production is what make them prestigious and desirable.
> 
> 
> 
> 2-Chanel:
> 
> A combination of their long history, unique styles and the fact that they're the trend setters, the continuous limitation of production and constant prices increasing are the just the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 3-Dior:
> 
> Dior also enjoys a history of its own, their very lady-like style and their quality. I see Dior as equal to Chanel but Dior seems to be less popular.
> 
> 
> 
> 4-Bottega Veneta/Valextra:
> 
> They have always been linked to female royals and old-money women who like the stealth-wealth look, women who love premium quality leather but don't want to flaunt.BV being much more popular than Valextra.
> 
> 
> 
> 5-Louis Vuitton/Gucci:
> 
> 10 years ago I'd put LV in number 2 or 3, but in the past few years they have been replicated to death, and they are usually linked to the 2007 era back when all bags had to be all monogrammed to become appealing, which led to these two brands to become associated with a "different" type of demographic. Remember the story when Louis Vuitton sent to Snooki some Gucci bags to tote around?!




Quite agree with your ranking. Though since Fendi bags are getting more popular (with much better designs) in recent years (peekaboo, 2joirs), maybe I'd put it #5 as well. I also must say that Fendi bags are actually quite well made, I personally had more problems with my Chanel bags in terms of quality than Fendi.

And I must say I have a Valextra bag and I LOVE the buttery soft leather! I actually like that it is less popular and out of the radar compared to BV, makes me feel exclusive and like a real fashion insider, lol!

Oh, also, I think Celine needs to be somewhere, maybe #2 or 3?


----------



## Piqiu

So along these lines, are there any designer bags that people would generally consider 'tacky' or 'trying too hard and failing'? It seems like many people are saying things along these lines about LV, since their logo is so ubiquitous and there are so many fakes around. 

Personally, I think LV logo bags look really nice (and would make a great gift for my mom if I saved up the money), but I'd hate it if I spent a lot to buy a precious bag and then had everyone assume it was fake or look down on us for being unsophisticated or something. (I know you're supposed to enjoy the bag itself, but I also don't want people talking behind my back about it.)


----------



## Pimpernel

Hermès, then BV, then Chloè, then Celine, then Goyard and lagging behind them all Chanel and LV (compared to their products of, say, twenty years ago). Just based on personal and subjective criteria of overall craftsmanship, quality materials, long-term appeal and durability, and the HUGE quality difference between originals and fakes (you know an original isn´t that special anymore when a replica ticks off all the above boxes). I´m not counting on "popularity" as it fluctuates a lot from year to year and from country to country...


----------



## melvel

My personal hierarchy of the premier designers, all things considered (price, exclusivity, history, quality etc)

Hermes

---

Chanel
Dior

---

Louis Vuitton

---

Balenciaga
Prada
Fendi
Gucci
Celine
Bottega Veneta
Goyard
Ferragamo
Valentino
Saint Laurent

---

Mulberry
Burberry
Proenza
Tod's
Marc Jacobs 
Miu Miu
Chloe
Jimmy Choo


----------



## DivaNC

I haven't read the complete thread but it's interesting that Givenchy hasn't really been mentioned.  How would you all rank Givenchy in terms of the handbag hierarchy?


----------



## MissNataliie

I too am wondering where Givenchy stands, and also Tom Ford.


----------



## Silversun

melvel said:


> My personal hierarchy of the premier designers, all things considered (price, exclusivity, history, quality etc)
> 
> Hermes
> 
> ---
> 
> Chanel
> Dior
> 
> ---
> 
> Louis Vuitton
> 
> ---
> 
> Balenciaga
> Prada
> Fendi
> Gucci
> Celine
> Bottega Veneta
> Goyard
> Ferragamo
> Valentino
> Saint Laurent
> 
> ---
> 
> Mulberry
> Burberry
> Proenza
> Tod's
> Marc Jacobs
> Miu Miu
> Chloe
> Jimmy Choo


 
I very much agree with this list, although I would put BV higher, in the Chanel/Dior bracket, and LV probabaly a bit lower in the clump in the middle.

Regarding Givenchy, I'd also put it in the clump in the middle. G bags are having a moment style-wise but I don't think they particularly distinguish themselves on quality.


----------



## Suzan

Mu


----------



## chicinthecity777

ladakini said:


> Very interesting thread.
> The bags listed are generally the most popular.
> But if one talks of expensive and exclusive the list would be very different.
> 
> 1. Lana Marks
> 2. Hilde Palladino
> 3. Asprey
> 4. Hermes
> 5. Judith Lieber



With all due respect, but this list is not totally accurate. Lana Marks their bags are not expensive nor exclusive. They mainly produce lower end of exotic skin bags which is widely available in Harrods in the less exclusive section of handbags. I think Hilde Palladino is probably up there. Asprey is expensive (but not more expensive than Hermes but they do have a lot of exotic offerings) and exclusive but they only just revamped their handbag offerings in recent years. They are still viewed as a jewellery house rather than handbag makers.


----------



## Mailai

The epitome of handbag brands is probably Hermes but the next four are debatable in terms of craftsmanship, appeal and durability. They are listed below in no particular order:
Chanel (classic of all handbags)
Bottega Venetta (exceptional artisan quality)
Dior (exceptional quality control)
LV (durability)


----------



## Eric_Birkin

How about MCM? I think it belongs to the same rank as Fendi / Prada.




melvel said:


> My personal hierarchy of the premier designers, all things considered (price, exclusivity, history, quality etc)
> 
> Hermes
> 
> ---
> 
> Chanel
> Dior
> 
> ---
> 
> Louis Vuitton
> 
> ---
> 
> Balenciaga
> Prada
> Fendi
> Gucci
> Celine
> Bottega Veneta
> Goyard
> Ferragamo
> Valentino
> Saint Laurent
> 
> ---
> 
> Mulberry
> Burberry
> Proenza
> Tod's
> Marc Jacobs
> Miu Miu
> Chloe
> Jimmy Choo


----------



## Silversun

Eric_Birkin said:


> How about MCM? I think it belongs to the same rank as Fendi / Prada.


I'm not familiar with this brand and had to look it up. Apparently the house was founded in 1976. That alone isn't decisive, but coupled with (my personal lack of) brand awareness and what I saw online of its pricing, I wouldn't think it's in the same rank as Fendi/Prada etc. To me it's seems a bit more like Mulberry - affordable luxury with aspirations to high-end.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Yes, there is a hierarchy. But, at this point in my life, mine has nothing to do with designers. It is as follows:

1. Bags I wear on a daily basis, to work etc.  
2. Bags I have for quick trips to the store, grocery, the post office, whatever.
3. Seasonal bags specific to the time of year
4. My "mudders" ( bags I can wear in rain, sleet, snow)
5. Godawful bags given to me as gifts that I have to hide in the bottom of my closet until I can safely surreptitiously donate them to the local Goodwill


----------



## Pimpernel

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, there is a hierarchy. But, at this point in my life, mine has nothing to do with designers. It is as follows:
> 
> 1. Bags I wear on a daily basis, to work etc.
> 2. Bags I have for quick trips to the store, grocery, the post office, whatever.
> 3. Seasonal bags specific to the time of year
> 4. My "mudders" ( bags I can wear in rain, sleet, snow)
> 5. Godawful bags given to me as gifts that I have to hide in the bottom of my closet until I can safely surreptitiously donate them to the local Goodwill



:lolots: +10, every blessed word...


----------



## TIME FOR ME

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, there is a hierarchy. But, at this point in my life, mine has nothing to do with designers. It is as follows:
> 
> 1. Bags I wear on a daily basis, to work etc.
> 2. Bags I have for quick trips to the store, grocery, the post office, whatever.
> 3. Seasonal bags specific to the time of year
> 4. My "mudders" ( bags I can wear in rain, sleet, snow)
> 5. Godawful bags given to me as gifts that I have to hide in the bottom of my closet until I can safely surreptitiously donate them to the local Goodwill




I enjoyed that too  x

Should Versace not also be in the general list ladies? Some of their bags are lovely and the customer service is on a par with Dior in my experience  x


----------



## Freckles1

My preference

Hermes
Dior
Celine
Chanel
Fendi
YSL
Louis Vuitton 
Prada

This being said, I love all purses. I can find a purse at Target that I adore!!


----------



## Louiebabeee

It has to do with a combination of quality and price for me these days. I love a beautiful designer bag but if the quality isnt there then I would much rather go with a nice non designer bag made very well. The biggest thing I have learned with bags is that I dont want to waste my money for nothing but a name.


----------



## Nanciii

yeuxhonnetes said:


> i suppose LV and Hermes are somewhere at the top
> 
> however, LV maintains its exclusivity by never ever going on sale, because of their permanent lines. all the other brands -- even Hermes -- go on sale, because their lines go by season, so they have to get rid of their older bags before introducing the new ones, which somehow downplays their exclusivity.
> 
> and i think i explained that wrong somehow




Totally agree. I personally HATE when luxury brands go on sale. That's why I do not buy Gucci or Burberry.


----------



## MrGoyard

Stumbled upon this thread, very interesting. In my opinion, considering the brands that are represented on TPF:

1. Hermes, Goyard and Bottega Veneta
2. Chanel, Dior and Ferragamo
3. Celine, Balenciaga, Saint Laurent, Proenza Schouler and Givenchy
4. Valentino and LV
5. Gucci, Burberry and Mulberry
6. Marc Jacobs and Alexander Wang
These are all in the highs and mids.


----------



## Prettyn

How come Gianni Versace isn't on the list? I actually like some of their bags because they are fun.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Like most posters, right now:

Hermes
Chanel

Not sure about the rest... I think Louis Vuitton is a premier brand based on its history and everything, though the fact that everybody has one, fake or real, makes it less special. And I see a lot of people wearing them with bad style so it really just turns me off from ranking the brand very high up. So can you rank a brand whose monogram bags are ubiquitous amongst everyone that high? I don't know about that.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Yes, their is definitely a bag hierarchy. Since people are so concern of status and exclusivity. 

Here what I view from brand point:

1. Dior 
2. Hermes
3. Bottega Veneta 
4. Balenciaga, Fendi and Celine
5. Gucci and Prada
6. Chanel
7. LV and Goyard
8. Mulberry
9. Versace and Aquascutum
10. Burberry and YSL
------

Below is I really feel....
Top Tier
Dior
Bottega Veneta
Hermes
Celine

Second Tier
LV
Chanel
Balenciaga
Gucci
Fendi
Prada/MiuMiu
Goyard
Versace
Mulberry
Tods
Ferragamo
Valentino

Third Tier:
Marc Jacobs
Jimmy Choo
Aquascutum
Burberry
YSL (Sorry, I felt the rebanding of YSL cheapen the brand. Ready-to-wear look ugly and lack being luxurious (biggest Pet peeve).  New bags seem to lack character and details (not all though and the plain duffle bag is just boring and a bit ugly.)


----------



## nanaimo75

Luxe_addiction said:


> Yes, their is definitely a bag hierarchy. Since people are so concern of status and exclusivity.
> 
> Here what I view from brand point:
> 
> 1. Dior
> 2. Hermes
> 3. Bottega Veneta
> 4. Balenciaga, Fendi and Celine
> 5. Gucci and Prada
> 6. Chanel
> 7. LV and Goyard
> 8. Mulberry
> 9. Versace and Aquascutum
> 10. Burberry and YSL
> ------
> 
> Below is I really feel....
> Top Tier
> Dior
> Bottega Veneta
> Hermes
> Celine
> 
> Second Tier
> LV
> Chanel
> Balenciaga
> Gucci
> Fendi
> Prada/MiuMiu
> Goyard
> Versace
> Mulberry
> Tods
> Ferragamo
> Valentino
> 
> Third Tier:
> Marc Jacobs
> Jimmy Choo
> Aquascutum
> Burberry
> YSL (Sorry, I felt the rebanding of YSL cheapen the brand. Ready-to-wear look ugly and lack being luxurious (biggest Pet peeve).  New bags seem to lack character and details (not all though and the plain duffle bag is just boring and a bit ugly.)




Interesting. Why do you place Dior above Hermes?


----------



## BleuSaphir

nanaimo75 said:


> Interesting. Why do you place Dior above Hermes?




Mainly I never see any Dior out in public out in my area. Compare to Hermes...I see occasional Kelly's and Birkin. More Lindy and similar price of Lindy.


----------



## papertiger

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, there is a hierarchy. But, at this point in my life, mine has nothing to do with designers. It is as follows:
> 
> 1. Bags I wear on a daily basis, to work etc.
> 2. Bags I have for quick trips to the store, grocery, the post office, whatever.
> 3. Seasonal bags specific to the time of year
> 4. My "mudders" ( bags I can wear in rain, sleet, snow)
> 5. Godawful bags given to me as gifts that I have to hide in the bottom of my closet until I can safely surreptitiously donate them to the local Goodwill






Brilliant post!


----------



## dangerouscurves

In quality? Yes! In snobbery? No!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, there is a hierarchy. But, at this point in my life, mine has nothing to do with designers. It is as follows:
> 
> 1. Bags I wear on a daily basis, to work etc.
> 2. Bags I have for quick trips to the store, grocery, the post office, whatever.
> 3. Seasonal bags specific to the time of year
> 4. My "mudders" ( bags I can wear in rain, sleet, snow)
> 5. Godawful bags given to me as gifts that I have to hide in the bottom of my closet until I can safely surreptitiously donate them to the local Goodwill



+2


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, there is a hierarchy. But, at this point in my life, mine has nothing to do with designers. It is as follows:
> 
> 1. Bags I wear on a daily basis, to work etc.
> 2. Bags I have for quick trips to the store, grocery, the post office, whatever.
> 3. Seasonal bags specific to the time of year
> 4. My "mudders" ( bags I can wear in rain, sleet, snow)
> 5. Godawful bags given to me as gifts that I have to hide in the bottom of my closet until I can safely surreptitiously donate them to the local Goodwill




Lol. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## ladysarah

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, there is a hierarchy. But, at this point in my life, mine has nothing to do with designers. It is as follows:
> 
> 1. Bags I wear on a daily basis, to work etc.
> 2. Bags I have for quick trips to the store, grocery, the post office, whatever.
> 3. Seasonal bags specific to the time of year
> 4. My "mudders" ( bags I can wear in rain, sleet, snow)
> 5. Godawful bags given to me as gifts that I have to hide in the bottom of my closet until I can safely surreptitiously donate them to the local Goodwill



Such a great post! Love it.


----------



## Eric_Birkin

How about Moynat? It is trying to position itself to the rank of Hermes and LV in terms of quality and history.


----------



## katiel00

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, there is a hierarchy. But, at this point in my life, mine has nothing to do with designers. It is as follows:
> 
> 1. Bags I wear on a daily basis, to work etc.
> 2. Bags I have for quick trips to the store, grocery, the post office, whatever.
> 3. Seasonal bags specific to the time of year
> 4. My "mudders" ( bags I can wear in rain, sleet, snow)
> 5. Godawful bags given to me as gifts that I have to hide in the bottom of my closet until I can safely surreptitiously donate them to the local Goodwill




This!

Ok, I really don't get the allure of Hermes. Don't get me wrong I think the birkin is a nice looking bag but I don't get why they are so expensive. I mean, its leather not clad in pure gold.


----------



## baglover1973

I think it is all subjective....I admire bags of all shapes, prices and sizes.  I have seen very chic women rocking a slouchy Kate Spade hobo just as well as a woman sporting a birkin.....all in the eyes of the beholder I suppose.


----------



## Bag2gal

katiel00 said:


> This!
> 
> Ok, I really don't get the allure of Hermes. Don't get me wrong I think the birkin is a nice looking bag but I don't get why they are so expensive. I mean, its leather not clad in pure gold.



I have been thinking the same thing lately. I mean, I get that birkins are nice and made well etc etc. BUT are they really worth the price?? Especially since they don't seem to be that special anymore (so many more people have them now)??


----------



## BlueCherry

katiel00 said:


> This!
> 
> Ok, I really don't get the allure of Hermes. Don't get me wrong I think the birkin is a nice looking bag but I don't get why they are so expensive. I mean, its leather not clad in pure gold.



I agree and it doesn't look easy to get into in a hurry.  Even the wallets are the price of a designer bag


----------



## BleuSaphir

Eric_Birkin said:


> How about Moynat? It is trying to position itself to the rank of Hermes and LV in terms of quality and history.




Moynat is just as old as those brands.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, there is a hierarchy. But, at this point in my life, mine has nothing to do with designers. It is as follows:
> 
> 1. Bags I wear on a daily basis, to work etc.
> 2. Bags I have for quick trips to the store, grocery, the post office, whatever.
> 3. Seasonal bags specific to the time of year
> 4. My "mudders" ( bags I can wear in rain, sleet, snow)
> 5. Godawful bags given to me as gifts that I have to hide in the bottom of my closet until I can safely surreptitiously donate them to the local Goodwill



Fantastic post.


----------



## travelluver

Luxe_addiction said:


> Yes, their is definitely a bag hierarchy. Since people are so concern of status and exclusivity.
> 
> Here what I view from brand point:
> 
> 1. Dior
> 2. Hermes
> 3. Bottega Veneta
> 4. Balenciaga, Fendi and Celine
> 5. Gucci and Prada
> 6. Chanel
> 7. LV and Goyard
> 8. Mulberry
> 9. Versace and Aquascutum
> 10. Burberry and YSL
> ------
> 
> Below is I really feel....
> Top Tier
> Dior
> Bottega Veneta
> Hermes
> Celine
> 
> Second Tier
> LV
> Chanel
> Balenciaga
> Gucci
> Fendi
> Prada/MiuMiu
> Goyard
> Versace
> Mulberry
> Tods
> Ferragamo
> Valentino
> 
> Third Tier:
> Marc Jacobs
> Jimmy Choo
> Aquascutum
> Burberry
> YSL (Sorry, I felt the rebanding of YSL cheapen the brand. Ready-to-wear look ugly and lack being luxurious (biggest Pet peeve).  New bags seem to lack character and details (not all though and the plain duffle bag is just boring and a bit ugly.)



Read your post with interest - where would you rank Chloe?


----------



## jade

katiel00 said:


> This!
> 
> Ok, I really don't get the allure of Hermes. Don't get me wrong I think the birkin is a nice looking bag but I don't get why they are so expensive. I mean, its leather not clad in pure gold.







Bag2gal said:


> I have been thinking the same thing lately. I mean, I get that birkins are nice and made well etc etc. BUT are they really worth the price?? Especially since they don't seem to be that special anymore (so many more people have them now)??




I have been a Hermes fan since I saw Grace Kelly with a Kelly.  Both her and the brand were unknown to me at age 9 or so when I saw the bag. I thought it was an awesome looking bag. And as I got older it represented my "dream life" in many ways. I loved polished clothing, ladies who lunch and structured bags. 

The Birkin wasn't my bag. My sister liked this one and she is more casual. 

These days I am a bit less excited by the Birkins. It doesn't have the same aura anymore. 

The Kelly bag still shines for me. It is quite rare as well. I have only seen one or two on the street. 

I have since decided I do not actually want and Hermes bag even if it was in budget. My sister has also told me if I had an Hermes bag she is breaking in my apartment to steal it. 

But Hermes does have a sense of allure and exclusiveness.  I should stop in, I pass the shop a few days a week as it is a few blocks from my office!


----------



## AugustaBlue

I suppose there is, though I think personal taste/style and the construction of the bag (not only name recognition) is important, too. 

I would say:

Hermes
Delvaux 
Dior  
Asprey
Mark Cross
Judith Leiber 
Marchesa 

Chanel 
Louis Vuitton 
Smythson
Bottega Veneta
Givenchy 
Valextra
Burberry
Tods
Fendi

Loewe
Sophie Hulme
Ferragamo
Marc Jacobs 
Valentino
Celine
Prada 
Gucci 
Saint Laurent
Proenza 
Mulberry


----------



## pointie

Everyone's lists are so interesting!  beauty and quality is definitely an individual's choice.

I am thinking that the proliferation of handbag brands is similar to the designer sunglass market.  Although there are many name brands of sunglasses, they are all made by one or two companies - Luxottica and another, I think.  So many brands are owned by LVMH, Chanel, Prada, or Gucci Group, it's hard to imagine that there are vast differences in quality if handbag lines are ending up being manufactured in the same factories.

I still love my LVs.  and enjoy using my Balenciagas - perfect for NYC boho life.  but I've been interested in smaller brands, whether new or old, whose bags are produced in small enough numbers to get the kind of quality only hands-on production can give.  Moynat, Camille Fournet, Valextra, Delvaux, Mansur Gavriel (though I decided they are not for me - really nice bags) are some that fascinate me.  Moynat bags are all made by hand.  I know Hermes can say that, and maybe Bottega Veneta, but Chanel? LV? YSL? Prada? nope.

I still use my $60 Ally Capellino/Tate Modern messenger bag all the time, and love it.  It is all so subjective!


----------



## Iv7

I think like we have it on the forums:
Premier Designers > Contemporary Designers.


----------



## Eva1991

It all depends on personal taste, IMO. There are people who don't buy Hermes for example because they don't like it, even though they can afford it, and there are others willing to go into huge debt to get one.


----------



## immigratty

There  is no hierarchy really...just ppl who r slaves to "the crowd" and thinking that paying more means getting more. I wear GUCCI and Dooney almost exclusively, and all my bags r very high quality. Not sure what bags ppl r wearing who said they have quality issues with G. I could care less what everyone else is wearing...as a matter of fact I do NOT want to have the same bag everyone else has, and will certainly not allow myself to be played BT paying thousands of dollars for coated canvas just so that I can be like everyone else.


----------



## dangerouscurves

immigratty said:


> There  is no hierarchy really...just ppl who r slaves to "the crowd" and thinking that paying more means getting more. I wear GUCCI and Dooney almost exclusively, and all my bags r very high quality. Not sure what bags ppl r wearing who said they have quality issues with G. I could care less what everyone else is wearing...as a matter of fact I do NOT want to have the same bag everyone else has, and will certainly not allow myself to be played BT paying thousands of dollars for coated canvas just so that I can be like everyone else.




I agree for me there's no hierarchy in brands, just quality. For example I find Furla and Hugo Boss quality is more superior to Prada. Well, even Miu Miu has better quality than Prada.


----------



## immigratty

dangerouscurves said:


> I agree for me there's no hierarchy in brands, just quality. For example I find Furla and Hugo Boss quality is more superior to Prada. Well, even Miu Miu has better quality than Prada.



I just  buy what I like, if it's "in" it's in, and if not, oh well, I love it


----------



## ScottyGal

immigratty said:


> i just  buy what i like, if it's "in" it's in, and if not, oh well, i love it :-d



+1


----------



## AugustaBlue

dangerouscurves said:


> I agree for me there's no hierarchy in brands, just quality. For example I find Furla and Hugo Boss quality is more superior to Prada. Well, even Miu Miu has better quality than Prada.



Prada's quality has really declined. It's a shame because I used to love their bags, but I would no longer buy one these days. When you compare many brands to their vintage counterparts, the new ones come up lacking. I do think there are still differences in quality across the board, but you have to be so much more scrutinizing of every brand and their standards - I agree that the price of the bag is no guarantee or measure.


----------



## petite_chic

I think of hierarchy in terms of a combination of things - with top ranking based on how much of the sales is through bespoke items, cost and exclusivity of materials especially in large exotic pieces that are not readily available - if your custom suitcase requires 2 large matching crocodiles that only are available a few times in a decade sort of thing, and of course the craftsmanship and after care. Also do they apprentice and hold on to their employees, have a long standing relationship with their suppliers, and maintain a strong and unique identity over an extended period of time. 

One thing I don't include in hierarchy is sales volume because it fluctuates so much as a result of corporate executive decision making and pricing/marketing strategy that has more to do with shareholders than design and workmanship - (focus on overseas markets, add another fragrance item, sell off a division and hire a new designer, get into cosmetics, get celebrity endorsement, and on and on) - too many of the brands fall under the same corporate umbrella anyway, designers move from brand to brand or start their own line, and one off trends come and go and even come back as retro hits. 

That said, ranking has little to do with the bags I'd actually wear even if I won the lottery and could afford anything. Exotics kind of creep me out, heavy bags always leads to buyer's remorse and small clutches are just not my thing no matter who makes them.


----------



## Eva1991

dangerouscurves said:


> I agree for me *there's no hierarchy in brands, just quality.* For example I find Furla and Hugo Boss quality is more superior to Prada. Well, even Miu Miu has better quality than Prada.



I've never owned a Prada bag so I can't judge its quality but I agree with the bolded part. Personally, I find Furla's quality great. I also love DKNY bags which not many people in this forum seem to have. I own 3 DKNY leather handbags and I'm very happy with all of them. Their leather is amazing and they're very durable.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Eva1991 said:


> I've never owned a Prada bag so I can't judge its quality but I agree with the bolded part. Personally, I find Furla's quality great. I also love DKNY bags which not many people in this forum seem to have. I own 3 DKNY leather handbags and I'm very happy with all of them. Their leather is amazing and they're very durable.




Girl! I have a DKNY jacquard wallet and it's still going on strong. Haven't used it for a long time since I got bored of it. I have also bought a couple of DKNY bags in the past. I agree DKNY bags do have a good quality.


----------



## lmdebutante

Just my opinion 

1) Hermes, Bottega Veneta, anything custom
2) Chanel, Dior, Balenciaga, Fendi
3) Prada, Gucci, LV (higher prices)
4) LV (Speedy, Neverfull), Marc Jacobs, Tory Burch
5) Coach, Kate Spade, Michael Kors

This doesn't fit in with most of the bags that are talked about here but the English brand Launer London is top-notch, the Queen wears them!


----------



## Christofle

I'm sure it has been said before but: The bags you love > The bags you don't


----------



## Dee.

I definitely think there is! It's different for everyone though because everyone is different in their taste and preferences :]

I hope I do not offend anyone by saying that I also think that a lot of people are "elitists" when it comes to bags.
The amount of trash talk about contemporary brands is sad. But that's another topic!


----------



## pointie

Christofle said:


> I'm sure it has been said before but: The bags you love > The bags you don't




Truth.


----------



## remainsilly

I'm not sure where "hierarchy" & "hype" separate.
Maybe they're one in the same?

All I can share is that putting anything up onto a pedestal means I've lost perspective.
And I need to to knock down any lofty pillars, before clear decisions can be made.
Pedestals are illusions mostly formed by ego, imo.

That isn't to say enjoying a few popular bags is wrong--but, best done in full awareness of personal reasons & limitations.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## consignshopper

Here's how I think the hierarchy goes, starting with the most exclusive & working my way down. 

- Hermes Birkin & Kelly (in a special class by themselves - away from the other Hermes bags)
- Chanel
- Louis Vuitton
- Bottega Veneta
- Ralph Lauren Collection
- Hermes non-Birkin/Kelly
- Givenchy
- Fendi
- Christian Dior
- Balenciaga
- Chloe
- Valentino
- Prada
- Miu Miu

That's just how I see things. When I first started buying designer bags, I went for the ones that were easily recognizable - Louis Vuitton monogram, Fendi baguettes, etc. I got a lot of questions about whether or not my bags were "real," which bothered me. I ended up selling all of those bags on Ebay, and now I go for the ones that don't have any big logos - the ones that aren't easily recognizable as "designer" by the public. I'd much rather receive a compliment on my "pretty bag" than to have it constantly eyed for authenticity. Just my 2 cents. 

I like the thread you started!


----------



## nerimanna

here's a related news article. bottega thumps hermes but this is of course, coming from a perspective.

http://www.businessinsider.com/pyramid-of-luxury-brands-2015-3


----------



## slowlikehoney

nerimanna said:


> here's a related news article. bottega thumps hermes but this is of course, coming from a perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/pyramid-of-luxury-brands-2015-3




This article made me Lol. LV is a secretary's bag now? Wow. There's no way I could have afforded one when I was a secretary...


----------



## nerimanna

slowlikehoney said:


> This article made me Lol. LV is a secretary's bag now? Wow. There's no way I could have afforded one when I was a secretary...


Again, this is an article written in perspective - analyzing the luxury goods market in China, which was the biggest/top consumer of luxury goods in the past few years.


----------



## tiramisuagain

Interesting thread!


----------



## slowlikehoney

nerimanna said:


> Again, this is an article written in perspective - analyzing the luxury goods market in China, which was the biggest/top consumer of luxury goods in the past few years.




I did notice that it was in China. It just made me think, "what kind of money do secretaries make over there anyway?!" I guess that could explain a lot of these crazy price increases from brands trying so hard to remain in the luxury category. 

I personally have given up on trying to understand the supposed "hierarchy" of bags. I just buy what I like and don't spend more than is comfortable for me to spend. Comfortable for me being that if something were to happen to that bag it wouldn't be any big thing for me to replace it.


----------



## squidgee

I don't have a clear personal hierarchy of brands, but I feel Hermes and Chanel seem to be in this unique category of desirable despite (and maybe because of) their high price tags. So in my mind they are #1 and #2 respectively, because of their astronomical price tag. #3 is everyone else.

Seems to all boil down to whatever brand costs the most.


----------



## tiramisuagain

Is it a question of price or a question of who else carries that bag?


----------



## Bella Blues

remainsilly said:


> I'm not sure where "hierarchy" & "hype" separate.
> Maybe they're one in the same?
> 
> All I can share is that putting anything up onto a pedestal means I've lost perspective.
> And I need to to knock down any lofty pillars, before clear decisions can be made.
> Pedestals are illusions mostly formed by ego, imo.
> 
> That isn't to say enjoying a few popular bags is wrong--but, best done in full awareness of personal reasons & limitations.
> Just my thoughts.



Preach!  This needs to be printed with your name on it


----------



## Bella Blues

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, there is a hierarchy. But, at this point in my life, mine has nothing to do with designers. It is as follows:
> 
> 1. Bags I wear on a daily basis, to work etc.
> 2. Bags I have for quick trips to the store, grocery, the post office, whatever.
> 3. Seasonal bags specific to the time of year
> 4. My "mudders" ( bags I can wear in rain, sleet, snow)
> 5. Godawful bags given to me as gifts that I have to hide in the bottom of my closet until I can safely surreptitiously donate them to the local Goodwill



This is pretty much my personal bag hierarchy too!  I am also trying to downsize each category so that there is only one or two per category and that there is no more of the #5 bags


----------



## remainsilly

Bella Blues said:


> Preach!  This needs to be printed with your name on it



Thanks. 
I think a French company, called Hype Means Nothing, beat me to it. They have a line of shirts, printed with celebrities--each one is making funny eyeglasses with his/her hands.
Here's Jay Z: http://hmn.ishopmark.fr/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/jay-z_21-150x150.png


----------



## ashlynking

I personally encourage people to buy bags they love regardless of "hierarchy" or trying to have a coveted bag. I've known people who've bought handbags that they clearly didn't like because they were the more popular brand and style than the one they actually did like. That doesn't make much sense to me. Make sure you're happy with the purchase first because buyers remorse is terrible! (Although you can always resell) That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## casseyelsie

I buy what I love and at the same time I can't deny there is hierarchy in bags. So here's my opinion. 

1- Hermes
2- Chanel 
3- LV (their expensive range can b really $$$!) 
4- Dior
5- Celine 
6- Bottega Vanetta 
7- Loewe 

Other brands r most or less similar IMO


----------



## dreamreels

Not to sound spiteful or even haughty,  I find almost everybody on this forum are absolutely ignorant & given in to peer pressure. Why else would Brands like: 
*Tod's
Salvatore Ferragamo
Loewe
*
_miss being mentioned. Neither _LV nor Chanel can hold candle to the above mentioned brands in the terms of quality of raw material (*read: Leather/Raffia etc.)*  craftsmanship & finish. 

Hermes is the only brand from the ones mentioned above by other contributors,  and to certain extent Gucci (leather only), Goyard, Velextra & Balenciaga rival the aforementioned brands in teems of overall quality & execution. 

Bottega Veneta is one pony trick. Agreed they are revolutionary in the way they introduced the woven leather hobo (Intrecciato construction) to the market & executed their bags with such finesse but,  they have been milking that one invention since their inception some 40-45 years ago. 

If you all are talking about overall experience, as in,  Trendy, Design, Quality & After-Care, then DIOR ranks right there at the very top with Hermes close on its heels at no.2 spot. 

It's high time we relegate LV to Kate Spade, Marc Jacob's & Michael Kors level and looks like Chanel will soon be giving LV company there.  Their new introductions lack imagination,  execution is nothing to write home about & their ubiquity makes me throw up.

So let us please elevate this discussion to level which I presume we all belong to,  Connoisseurs & lovers of art & craftsmanship.


----------



## Gloria.C

1.  Hermes
2.  Chanel
3.  Delvaux 
4.  Dior
5.  Bottega venetta 
6.  LV/Fendi
7.  Gucci/balenciaga/proenza


----------



## jade

It was very interesting to scan this thread! Thinking about my own preferences, I started to realize that I place a premium on "understated luxury."  And while some brands may have a "reputation" they may not work for me.

One thing I was quite surprised about was the general lack of mention of Ferragamo - these bags are very well crafted and luxurious.  And there are also Devlaux, Velextra and Mark Cross - premium bags with premium prices.  Not so trendy though Mark Cross is having a moment now.

The other thing that was interesting to me is the placement of brands like Kate Spade, Coach, Michael Kors and Marc Jacobs on various lists.  

Reflecting on my own preferences, when I got to the point where I wanted a more premium bag, I was quite surprised how un-premium many high priced bags are, and this made me decide plenty were not worth it.


----------



## 2cello

Ferragamo has an old world feel (in terms of style).  I luvs me some Ferragamo and I feel like a 1960s Italian movie star wearing some of their bags.  Which for me is a good thing but not everyone is going for that.  Although for anyone who likes Kate Spade femininity, they should check out some of Ferragamo's styles for a higher end bag choice.


----------



## sonicxml

Here are my thoughts...For availability 4 being the hardest to find (boutique only, very limited department store availability) while 1 being the easiest (online retailers, outlet stores).

History Craftsmanship Availability Price Total
Hermes 4 4 3 4 15
Moynat 4 4 4 3 15
-----------------------
Delvaux 4 4 3 3 14
Goyard 4 3 4 2 13
Chanel 3 3 3 3 12
-----------------------
LV 4 3 2 2 11
Dior 2 3 3 3 11
Celine 2 3 3 3 11
-----------------------
Loewe 4 3 1 2 10
Valextra 3 3 2 2 10
-----------------------
Fendi 3 3 1 2 9
Gucci 3 2 1 1 7
Bottega 1 3 1 2 7
Prada 3 1 1 1 6
Mulberry 1 2 1 1 5


----------



## Luv2Scoop

dreamreels said:


> Not to sound spiteful or even haughty,  I find almost everybody on this forum are absolutely ignorant & given in to peer pressure. Why else would Brands like:
> *Tod's
> Salvatore Ferragamo
> Loewe
> *
> _miss being mentioned. Neither _LV nor Chanel can hold candle to the above mentioned brands in the terms of quality of raw material (*read: Leather/Raffia etc.)*  craftsmanship & finish.
> 
> Hermes is the only brand from the ones mentioned above by other contributors,  and to certain extent Gucci (leather only), Goyard, Velextra & Balenciaga rival the aforementioned brands in teems of overall quality & execution.
> 
> Bottega Veneta is one pony trick. Agreed they are revolutionary in the way they introduced the woven leather hobo (Intrecciato construction) to the market & executed their bags with such finesse but,  they have been milking that one invention since their inception some 40-45 years ago.
> 
> If you all are talking about overall experience, as in,  Trendy, Design, Quality & After-Care, then DIOR ranks right there at the very top with Hermes close on its heels at no.2 spot.
> 
> It's high time we relegate LV to Kate Spade, Marc Jacob's & Michael Kors level and looks like Chanel will soon be giving LV company there.  Their new introductions lack imagination,  execution is nothing to write home about & their ubiquity makes me throw up.
> 
> So let us please elevate this discussion to level which I presume we all belong to,  Connoisseurs & lovers of art & craftsmanship.


 Now that I've mostly stopped laughing, you are right, LV should be relegated to Kate Spade and the rest though they all have trendy enough bags. It's no longer exclusive, it is EVERYWHERE and really there is nothing that sets it apart other than the initials.

I will never have need to purchase a top of the line purse or tote (shoes are my pleasure), Coach and Orla Kiely work for me. Orla because it has understated style without being flashy and production is limited. Therefore, I likely won't see someone with my tote. TBH, I had a custom messenger bag made by a craftsman who purchases his leather from the same supplier as coach, we worked on the design together. I'm asked about it all the time and the nice thing is no one can place it or price it. If I decided to invest in one of the brands you mentioned, it would be Valextra, the colors are tasteful and designs sleek rather than clunky and junky.


----------



## Missaggie

Wow who decides this? I feel that these comments are simply an opinion and certainly not handbag gospel.


----------



## striveforluxury

mocc said:


> I think LV does an excellent job making their brand so famous and successful. The good indication, abeit very bad one, is that there are so many fakes on street. That alone is enough as a clear indication that most ppl, if not all, accept LV as one of the most famous and luxury brand of handbags. In my mind and limited experiences with handbags, I would rate them as follow:
> 
> 1) Hermes
> 2) LV and Chanel
> 3) Gucci and Dior
> 4) etc.
> 
> I'm sure there are many brands out there that I've never heard of and don't even know exists. But I'm sure for most normal ppl, LV is the top of the luxury handbag. It is like Rolex which is the most well-known and successful luxury watch brand but is considered by most watch collectors as a mid/high range brand (PP, AP, and Vacheron being the top brands for most ppl).



I absolutely agree with you on this especially your Louis Vuitton - Rolex comparison


----------



## HUNGRYHIPPIE

1 PRADA
2 EMILIO PUCCI
3 BURBERRY
4 HERMES
5 FENDI


----------



## Glamourangel

1. Hermes
2. Chanel
3. Louis Vuitton
4. Gucci/YSL

(There might be some brands higher than these brands but I only included brands that I know)


----------



## Joule

I'm sleeples, bored, and reading things at random, so I've decided to chime in on this old thread. This is what I see based on idle research during an insomnia night:

1. Hermès
2. Chanel, Bottega Veneta
3. YSL, Chloé, Dior, Fendi, Céline, Goyard
4. Gucci, Prada, Balenciaga, Valentino
5. Marc Jacobs, Proenza Schouler, Burberry
6. Mansur Gavriel, Stella McCartney
7. Longchamp, Rebecca Minkoff, Furla
8. Coach, Dooney and Burke, MbMJ
9. Tory Burch, Kate Spade, Michael Kors
10. Vera Bradley, Guess, Nine West, CK, etc.

My own, personal list is shorter and arranged a little differently (mainly because I don't find the Hermès bags beautiful):

1. Chanel, Bottega Veneta
2. Céline, Fendi
3. Marc Jacobs, Stella McCartney
4. Free (with subscription) "New Yorker" tote
5. Coach

Written with tongue planted firmly in cheek.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Hermes (Special order) 
Vuitton (Maroquinerie) 
Hermes 
Moynat
Delvaux


----------



## abs678

This makes me excited as I have a Moynat on its way to me this week 
Personal opinion, but I think based on leather quality and what I've seen/heard on TPF, 
Hermes/Moynat>Bottega>Vuitton
Based on what the Chanel fans have stated over the years, the quality has decreased. I am lucky to have a vintage jumbo, and my last Chanel purse, from the Rue Cambon store, was a collector edition made of felt and metallic embellishments (I love it, and no worries about any leather peeling/issues since it is not made of leather).
This is my little handbag world, I haven't experienced first hand other major brands such as Dior or Prada, so I cannot lend an opinion on them. 
From my past shoe purchases, Tod's and Ferragamo have some amazing leathers so I think they probably produce a fine handbag.

This thread has been incredibly interesting and I have enjoyed viewing everyone's input on this topic.


----------



## netter

Hierarchy starts at home. My collection maintains its own hierarchy. I am just a by-stander and enjoy er of the collection. I buy what I like and what suits my life-style. Then, the hierarchy of handbags take place through my enjoyment and use of them. Same with my ankle boot and fountain pen collections. I think that a musician would say the same thing about their instrument collection. 

On a social status level - who cares.


----------



## LeilaCreates

Just happened upon this thread and read with interest. It’s difficult to rank my bags as each has a special place in my heart. My bags are with me to serve a purpose while I’m busy living life with family and friends, and as love and memories become associated with each bag they gradually become become ‘real’ like the Velveteen Rabbit. For me trying to rank them would be like asking a dog owner which dog they love more, their $4000 Golden Doodle or their rescue dog from the shelter. 

I have an eclectic collection ranging price-wise from Chanel, Dior, Ferragamo, Tods, Celine, Givenchy, LV (NOT logo), Mulberry, Longchamp, Tory Burch, Kate Spade, and MK bags (NOT the logo bags)—that seem to never receive accolades from anyone, as well as unbranded bags. I enjoy each one for it’s own purpose. 

Though I’ve been fortunate to collect some lovely designer bags I still have love for my minimally branded small sized Tory Burch, Kate Spade, & MK crossbody bags. I carry them when I fear my higher end bags will be damaged  (rainy days, going to the cinema where buttery popcorn may fall on them, etc...) During the pandemic I exclusively carried (and am still carrying) my black MK crossbody, wipe it down with disinfectant after each use, and it still looks good as new. I carry Longchamp totes when doing volunteer work or traveling because they’re simple and unpretentious. I have this amazing unbranded straw tote that goes to the farmers market, beach, and on cruises with me. My Disney World bag for the last 15 years has been a $10.00 Walmart black canvas mini backpack with a Clemson Tiger paw on it, which probably looks tacky to the masses of people carrying LV monogram bags, but I love Tiger Paw and every wonderful memory associated with him. I won’t even attempt to justify my love for a certain lavender and yellow Sponge Bob backpack filled with travel games (that achieved an unprecedented level of infamy in my family) that sadly finally gave up the ghost, but Sponge Bobbie was definitely REAL. For going to dinner, a concert, the theater, weddings, events, lunch/shopping, I choose a high end bag, some of them aren’t real yet.

Since my hierarchy is based on the happy memories my bags carry with them, they all come out as equally valued. If I had to base it on cost then my list would be in the order I listed above, but that’s not how I value them. I guess I’m odd in my approach to bags. Our last Disney trip was January 2020 just before the pandemic, which seems like a lifetime ago. I need to go check on Tiger Paw...


----------



## abs678

If I had to rank my personal bag collection, it would be Bottega>Moynat>Chanel. My Bottegas are under the radar where I live, which is in a small town where it seems only chanel and LV are recognized as luxury brands. It's like wearing La Perla bras... no one knows you're wearing it but it makes you feel good. 
I don't wear my bags for attention or status. I don't need to prove myself to anyone and I wear what I like. 
A few weeks ago, I was carrying a 15 year old nine west baguette bag. Maintenance free, can't destroy it, no one wants to steal it


----------



## JenJBS

abs678 said:


> If I had to rank my personal bag collection, it would be Bottega>Moynat>Chanel. My Bottegas are under the radar where I live, which is in a small town where it seems only chanel and LV are recognized as luxury brands. It's like wearing La Perla bras... no one knows you're wearing it but it makes you feel good.
> I don't wear my bags for attention or status. I don't need to prove myself to anyone and I wear what I like.
> A few weeks ago, I was carrying a 15 year old nine west baguette bag. Maintenance free, can't destroy it, no one wants to steal it



Great attitude!


----------



## Fantastic_Fox_2012

jade said:


> It was very interesting to scan this thread! Thinking about my own preferences, I started to realize that I place a premium on "understated luxury."  And while some brands may have a "reputation" they may not work for me.
> 
> One thing I was quite surprised about was the general lack of mention of Ferragamo - these bags are very well crafted and luxurious.  And there are also Devlaux, Velextra and Mark Cross - premium bags with premium prices.  Not so trendy though Mark Cross is having a moment now.
> 
> The other thing that was interesting to me is the placement of brands like Kate Spade, Coach, Michael Kors and Marc Jacobs on various lists.
> 
> Reflecting on my own preferences, when I got to the point where I wanted a more premium bag, I was quite surprised how un-premium many high priced bags are, and this made me decide plenty were not worth it.


I was also surprised not to see Mark Cross and Valextra. Same with Launer London and Ferragamo. Maybe they are a little too understated and classic to catch people's attention. They definitely don't market the same way LV, Gucci, etc. do.


----------



## LeilaCreates

Fantastic_Fox_2012 said:


> I was also surprised not to see Mark Cross and Valextra. Same with Launer London and Ferragamo. Maybe they are a little too understated and classic to catch people's attention. They definitely don't market the same way LV, Gucci, etc. do.


I have Ferragamo and Valextra in my collection. My favorite aspect of these bags are their beautiful classic lines. They are definitely underrated, but that’s okay because it means there’s more for us.


----------



## 880

My collection is mainly Hermes with some chanel, bottega, LV, Dior. 

Probably the most exclusive, highest quality bag though is a custom order from Duret.com which I will hopefully receive later this summer. (Though even with all the choices, it probably should be classified as Made to Measure, not full custom. 

For a look at the Duret.com work, I adored seeing the photos provided by @Tasha1 in her thread:





						Duret bag
					

My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...




					forum.purseblog.com
				









						Bags – Duret-Paris
					






					duret-paris.com
				




@papertiger, DH and I cannot wait to go to Duret in Paris. But, he’s ordered belts through Lefotte in NY and you can choose your skin; choose the finishes; choose your thread; choose the backing; and, of course choose your hw. . . Well you get the picture. And, Duret is expert at customizing the hides. When I asked for a Buffalo Dalmatian leather bc I saw a pic of a kelly belonging to @kipp, Duret came back with three Buffalo Dalmatian colors (grey/black; blue and green); said he would customize; and provided a variety of chèvre for linings to choose from. And, his work is entirely hand crafted from the template to each stitch. He is an artist! 

Forgot to add, DH has also had SLG made at John Lobb in London (not the French John Lobb owned by Hermes, but the other one). 

Also, I don’t ever plan to go down this route, but custom shoes might be the height of luxury.  DH is thinking about custom shoes, so that would probably be  John Lobb when we can travel. (The French John Lobb is in NY). Currently his feet are happiest in Edward Green 202 last.


----------



## ladysarah

Fantastic_Fox_2012 said:


> I was also surprised not to see Mark Cross and Valextra. Same with Launer London and Ferragamo. Maybe they are a little too understated and classic to catch people's attention. They definitely don't market the same way LV, Gucci, etc. do.


you are so right. Mark Cross, Valextra, Launer & Ferragamo = outstanding quality  - superior to LV in every way.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> My collection is mainly Hermes with some chanel, bottega, LV, Dior.
> 
> Probably the most exclusive, highest quality bag though is a *custom order from Duret*.com



If I ever need a custom belt, I will know where to go


----------



## jk777

Hi all - First off, this is a completely "for fun" discussion and I understand it's a completely frivolous topic. That said, I am curious how people view the various luxury handbag brands. How would you all rank the handbag brands/designer houses in terms of brand prestige and cache? I guess I'll start off:

Tier 1a - Hermes

Tier 1b - Chanel, Delvaux

Tier 2 - Dior, Fendi, Bottega Veneta

Tier 3 - Balenciaga, Celine, Gucci, Loewe, Louis Vuitton (depending on the bag could be Tier 2), Prada, Saint Laurent, Valentino (and others)


----------



## papertiger

1. Hermes/Gucci/BV

2. All the brands' bags that look really fab but I can't buy coz I already spent my money on 1.

3. All the brands that are interesting to the fashion-scape but make bags that are not 'me'

4. Brands that I know of but am not interested in their bags and can't think why anyone else is either


----------



## Jadex-37

Chanel, Hermes and Louis Vuitton are at the top, this is not an opinion, but a fact.

Delvaux or BV are not nearly as well known and don't carry status with them.

Balenciaga, BV, Chloe etc are all in same tier. Typical luxury bags. 

Below that are luxury brands which are known for their clothes, but make handbags too like Versace or Dolce and Gabanna.


----------



## jk777

Jadex-37 said:


> Chanel, Hermes and Louis Vuitton are at the top, this is not an opinion, but a fact.
> 
> Delvaux or BV are not nearly as well known and don't carry status with them.
> 
> Balenciaga, BV, Chloe etc are all in same tier. Typical luxury bags.
> 
> Below that are luxury brands which are known for their clothes, but make handbags too like Versace or Dolce and Gabanna.



I can agree with you that Chanel and Hermes are at the top. It's hard for me to put LV also at the top due to the vast range of pricing points they offer and subsequent ubiquity of their bags. Yes, LV to the common person signifies the epitome of luxury, but to someone who is into luxury fashion or designer handbags, they might put LV into the "typical luxury bags" tier due to just how attainable and common bags like the Neverfull or Alma BB are.

And again, to the common person, BV and Delvaux don't carry any status because they aren't well known or have large logos. But, to someone who is into fashion or designer bags like many of us, we might put BV and Delvaux into a bit of a higher category due to their higher than average price, craftmanship, etc.

I guess it's all subjective, haha.


----------



## earthygirl

Jadex-37 said:


> Chanel, Hermes and Louis Vuitton are at the top, this is not an opinion, but a fact.
> 
> Delvaux or BV are not nearly as well known and don't carry status with them.
> 
> Balenciaga, BV, Chloe etc are all in same tier. Typical luxury bags.
> 
> Below that are luxury brands which are known for their clothes, but make handbags too like Versace or Dolce and Gabanna.


LV, like Hermes and Chanel, is at the top in terms of retaining resale value but still much more attainable than Chanel and Hermes...so not as exclusive.  While Delvaux is still under the radar, BV is not. I live in a big city and most people would not have recognized BV bags 5 years ago, but that has definitely changed. I would say Balenciaga and Chloe are in the same tier...both fashion houses produce it bags every now and then but I don’t consider any of their bags classic.  Just my opinion. Some would argue that the city bag is classic and while it is classic for the fashion house, I hardly see them around irl.


----------



## Prettyn

1) Hermes
2) Chanel
3) LV
4) Delvaux, BV, Gucci, Balencia and Chole ....


----------



## Itinerantd

It depends what are the criteria for ranking, popularity/recognizability, exclusivity, brand heritage/history, revenue, quality? I personally prioritize quality and history, and how it fits my style. Let's be honest LV and Chanel although top in popularity, have fallen off the wagon in terms of quality in recent times. I'm not an expert of course, but I wonder sometimes if these latter 2 brands, though probably top 3 in popularity right now, if their current quality is similar to their fakes historically.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Over the years, my opinion on this has changed. How difficult is it to source a bag or even know about it? 

Tier 1: Hermes, Delvaux, Moynat, Goyard, Launer, Faure le Page, any designer exotic

Then there's just plain expensive. There is no doubt this is a luxury item: 

Tier 2: Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Dior 

Then there's pretty expensive, but IYKYK in certain circles: 

Tier 2: Ferragamo, Tod's, Brunello Cucinelli, Bottega Veneta, Tom Ford, Bvlgari, Cartier

And then there are the fashion houses' seasonal collections to compliment RTW: 

Tier 3: Gucci, Chloe, Valentino, Balenciaga, Fendi, Celine, Paco Rabanne, Saint Laurent, Prada

Tier 4: Contemporary handbag brands like Tory Burch, Staud, Polene, By Far, Veronica Beard, Coach


----------



## Itinerantd

Gimmethebag said:


> Over the years, my opinion on this has changed. How difficult is it to source a bag or even know about it?
> 
> Tier 1: Hermes, Delvaux, Moynat, Goyard, Launer, Faure le Page, any designer exotic
> 
> Then there's just plain expensive. There is no doubt this is a luxury item:
> 
> Tier 2: Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Dior
> 
> Then there's pretty expensive, but IYKYK in certain circles:
> 
> Tier 2: Ferragamo, Tod's, Brunello Cucinelli, Bottega Veneta, Tom Ford, Bvlgari, Cartier
> 
> And then there are the fashion houses' seasonal collections to compliment RTW:
> 
> Tier 3: Gucci, Chloe, Valentino, Balenciaga, Fendi, Celine, Paco Rabanne, Saint Laurent, Prada
> 
> Tier 4: Contemporary handbag brands like Tory Burch, Staud, Polene, By Far, Veronica Beard, Coach


I thought faure le page was in that category at some point but when looking into them found out they only started making handbags about 10 years ago. The current owners purchased a storied firearms brand name rights. The “history” is in firearms which is pretty cool but the actual bags are honestly probably average contemporary brand quality. The brand made holsters as the closest thing before, and with quality, but the techniques used then are not preserved in the making of their current bags. I could be wrong but this is my limited impression.


----------



## Milosmum0307

Gimmethebag said:


> Over the years, my opinion on this has changed. How difficult is it to source a bag or even know about it?
> 
> Tier 1: Hermes, Delvaux, Moynat, Goyard, Launer, Faure le Page, any designer exotic
> 
> Then there's just plain expensive. There is no doubt this is a luxury item:
> 
> Tier 2: Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Dior
> 
> Then there's pretty expensive, but IYKYK in certain circles:
> 
> Tier 2: Ferragamo, Tod's, Brunello Cucinelli, Bottega Veneta, Tom Ford, Bvlgari, Cartier
> 
> And then there are the fashion houses' seasonal collections to compliment RTW:
> 
> Tier 3: Gucci, Chloe, Valentino, Balenciaga, Fendi, Celine, Paco Rabanne, Saint Laurent, Prada
> 
> Tier 4: Contemporary handbag brands like Tory Burch, Staud, Polene, By Far, Veronica Beard, Coach


I think this is a very good response.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Itinerantd said:


> I thought faure le page was in that category at some point but when looking into them found out they only started making handbags about 10 years ago. The current owners purchased a storied firearms brand name rights. The “history” is in firearms which is pretty cool but the actual bags are honestly probably average contemporary brand quality. The brand made holsters as the closest thing before, and with quality, but the techniques used then are not preserved in the making of their current bags. I could be wrong but this is my limited impression.



It's the access to the brand. We stumbled on the brand in Paris almost 10 years ago and made some purchases. I live in a major metropolitan international city and other than my MIL and SIL who purchased bags, I haven't seen a single FLP bag since. There is a store in Paris and I think there is now one in Singapore. For a while, you couldn't order off the website and had to call the Parisian store. 

As for the quality, the FLP quality is much better than Goyard (or more contemporary Goyard). I still put Goyard in Tier 1 because of the limited access one has to Goyard, plus the customization services and specialty luggage you can order. 

I just got the Daily Battle tote in the new Sand color for spring/summer and the recent quality is fantastic. The coated canvas and lining are nice and thick. There is leather piping and reinforced leather corners on the bag. The handles are reinforced to take the stress of a laptop in the bag. The internal pocket is made from thick leather and embossed with a large logo design. I added my gun pochette on the internal D ring for an additional zipper compartment. 

My thinking is: that while some bags are more expensive if it requires travel for most people to access a brand, it is a very exclusive brand and I put it in Tier 1. Even though most people have heard of Hermes and the Birkin because of movies, tv, etc. I still consider it the top because there's only a handful of Hermes boutiques in any country at most and it's not a brand with a presence in department stores where they don't have stand-alone stores.


----------



## richard m

Itinerantd said:


> I thought faure le page was in that category at some point but when looking into them found out they only started making handbags about 10 years ago. The current owners purchased a storied firearms brand name rights. The “history” is in firearms which is pretty cool but the actual bags are honestly probably average contemporary brand quality. The brand made holsters as the closest thing before, and with quality, but the techniques used then are not preserved in the making of their current bags. I could be wrong but this is my limited impression.





Gimmethebag said:


> Over the years, my opinion on this has changed. How difficult is it to source a bag or even know about it?
> 
> Tier 1: Hermes, Delvaux, Moynat, Goyard, Launer, Faure le Page, any designer exotic
> 
> Then there's just plain expensive. There is no doubt this is a luxury item:
> 
> Tier 2: Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Dior
> 
> Then there's pretty expensive, but IYKYK in certain circles:
> 
> Tier 2: Ferragamo, Tod's, Brunello Cucinelli, Bottega Veneta, Tom Ford, Bvlgari, Cartier
> 
> And then there are the fashion houses' seasonal collections to compliment RTW:
> 
> Tier 3: Gucci, Chloe, Valentino, Balenciaga, Fendi, Celine, Paco Rabanne, Saint Laurent, Prada
> 
> Tier 4: Contemporary handbag brands like Tory Burch, Staud, Polene, By Far, Veronica Beard, Coach



I work in luxury fashion and is a pretty clear response, i can correct some things

Tier 1- Hermes and Chanel, overall the most exclusive brands

Tier 2- Lv, Dior, Fendi, Loro Piana (very exclusive but not at the “hermes” level  but had some icon bags) and very similar price 

Tier 3- Gucci, Givenchy, Balmain, Valentino
(Still exclusive but not at the same level than dior) and a little bit cheaper overall.

Tier 4- Versace ,Moschino, D&G. Still luxury but the price is the more accesible in this range in some items.

i write about luxury brands in general, but you can asociate this with bags.


----------



## richard m

Is only a question, but for me is so interesting. I know some luxury brands are more expensive than others, overall Fendi is more expensive than i expect (more expensive than gucci overall) But i don’t know how, becouse Gucci is more popular. This is my herarchy of luxury brands only based in price.

-Most exclusive Luxury
Chanel, Hermes

-Luxury with high price
Lv, Fendi ,Dior, Loro Piana

-Luxury but still more cheap than Dior
Gucci, Givenchy, Valentino

-Still luxury but more cheap overall
Versace, Tods, Burberry


----------



## lill_canele

Things make a lot more sense when you realize who owns what brands and what kind of clientele each company or brand is catering towards or marketing towards.

Let me post screenshots and do a mini (but not necessarily very thorough) summary in my next post.

By the way, _Burberry, Chanel, and Hermes _are on their own. I believe _Prada _is on its own as well, and is one of the few luxury houses in which the original family is involved in the business.

_Valentino _appears to have changed hands a bit:
*From HDP group to Marzotto group*
In 1998, Garavani and Giammetti sold the company for approximately $300 million to HdP, an Italian conglomerate controlled, in part, by the late Gianni Agnelli, the head of Fiat. In 2002, Valentino S.p.A., with revenues of more than $180 million, was sold by HdP to Marzotto Apparel, a Milan-based textile giant, for $210 million. It was rumored that HDP was displeased with Garavani's and Giammetti's personal expenses, a claim at which Giammetti has bristled.[7]
*Purchase by Qatar*
In 2012, Qatari aristocrats acquired Valentino for 700 million euros through an investment vehicle called Mayhoola for Investments S.P.C.[8]





*LVMH:*




*KERING:*


----------



## richard m

lill_canele said:


> Things make a lot more sense when you realize who owns what brands and what kind of clientele each company or brand is catering towards or marketing towards.
> 
> Let me post screenshots and do a mini (but not necessarily very thorough) summary in my next post.
> 
> By the way, _Burberry, Chanel, and Hermes _are on their own. I believe _Prada _is on its own as well, and is one of the few luxury houses in which the original family is involved in the business.
> 
> _Valentino _appears to have changed hands a bit:
> *From HDP group to Marzotto group*
> In 1998, Garavani and Giammetti sold the company for approximately $300 million to HdP, an Italian conglomerate controlled, in part, by the late Gianni Agnelli, the head of Fiat. In 2002, Valentino S.p.A., with revenues of more than $180 million, was sold by HdP to Marzotto Apparel, a Milan-based textile giant, for $210 million. It was rumored that HDP was displeased with Garavani's and Giammetti's personal expenses, a claim at which Giammetti has bristled.[7]
> *Purchase by Qatar*
> In 2012, Qatari aristocrats acquired Valentino for 700 million euros through an investment vehicle called Mayhoola for Investments S.P.C.[8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LVMH:*
> View attachment 5416281
> 
> 
> 
> *KERING:*
> View attachment 5416282


This is so interesting, so the price depends of the kind of clientele… LVMH have a lot of brands. The price point of Kering is diferent than LVMH price point, so the most expensive LVMH brands are Dior, LV and Fendi and the price point is very similar.


----------



## lill_canele

All companies want to grow (of course) and each company, you could say, specializes in a target population. That population may change or vary over time but usually stays pretty consistent. Eventually of course, they will want to get the next generation so that they continue to do good business.   

I don't know how all the brands work, but the public brands do release their quarterly earnings with a statement on their current and projected growth and sales. They're quite an interesting read, and when you get into it, you can really get a feel of why they put their prices where they are. But I can give you an example.

Gucci and YSL are owned by Kering.
If you look at Gucci's and YSL's sales or revenue in the past 5 years or so. Gucci generally has very steep spikes with overall fast growth and YSL has slow but steady growth. They are targeting generally the same group of people but of slightly different interests. Gucci is very into the current styles and trends for young people; they sell what is hot and they sell quickly. It might go out of style, but they don't care as long as they sell it, it's off their hands and someone else's problem. 
YSL targets also a young population, their handbags are $2000-$3000 on average, which today would be considered "reasonable". But their bag designs are very classic and safe. They have downsized from selling online and in retail stores and no longer allow discounts. My SA told me that this year, they will discontinue the private sales at the boutiques (and they have been trying to do it for a while). They are going for "slow and steady wins the race", a more classic style with longevity and who's customers are looking for the same.
Both will not do extreme or frequent price increases. That would out-price their target demographic and be bad for business. A little here and there is good enough for their goals.

Let us also consider the following:
- Brand history and prestige (subjective, biased, and debatable but still important to consider)
- location of luxury house factories (China vs France)
- What consumers view as valuable (or more luxurious)
- Exclusivity

Adding all of these things on, includes what kind of brand each luxury house wants to appear to clients. 

The very basic way (but a bit narrow minded) of seeing it is that, if you want only the rich and famous to wear your items and project high fashion, top luxury and exclusivity, might as well price your items as high as people are willing to pay. There is a grain of truth in it, in that, no luxury house wants to be an everyday or ordinary brand. They are something better than that. 

But we know that there is more to that, that plays in this game of luxury itself, a luxury house, and corporations. 

Hope this gave you some food for thought! There's a lot of info on this, you can find it online. I just don't want to be writing a book at this point lol.


----------



## richard m

lill_canele said:


> All companies want to grow (of course) and each company, you could say, specializes in a target population. That population may change or vary over time but usually stays pretty consistent. Eventually of course, they will want to get the next generation so that they continue to do good business.
> 
> I don't know how all the brands work, but the public brands do release their quarterly earnings with a statement on their current and projected growth and sales. They're quite an interesting read, and when you get into it, you can really get a feel of why they put their prices where they are. But I can give you an example.
> 
> Gucci and YSL are owned by Kering.
> If you look at Gucci's and YSL's sales or revenue in the past 5 years or so. Gucci generally has very steep spikes with overall fast growth and YSL has slow but steady growth. They are targeting generally the same group of people but of slightly different interests. Gucci is very into the current styles and trends for young people; they sell what is hot and they sell quickly. It might go out of style, but they don't care as long as they sell it, it's off their hands and someone else's problem.
> YSL targets also a young population, their handbags are $2000-$3000 on average, which today would be considered "reasonable". But their bag designs are very classic and safe. They have downsized from selling online and in retail stores and no longer allow discounts. My SA told me that this year, they will discontinue the private sales at the boutiques (and they have been trying to do it for a while). They are going for "slow and steady wins the race", a more classic style with longevity and who's customers are looking for the same.
> Both will not do extreme or frequent price increases. That would out-price their target demographic and be bad for business. A little here and there is good enough for their goals.
> 
> Let us also consider the following:
> - Historia y prestigio de la marca (subjetivo, sesgado y discutible, pero aún importante a considerar)
> - ubicación de fábricas de casas de lujo (China vs Francia)
> - Lo que los consumidores ven como valioso (o más lujoso)
> - Exclusividad
> 
> Sumar todas estas cosas incluye qué tipo de marca quiere mostrar cada casa de lujo a los clientes.
> 
> La forma muy básica (pero un poco estrecha de miras) de verlo es que, si desea que solo los ricos y famosos usen sus artículos y proyecten alta costura, lujo y exclusividad, también podría ponerles un precio tan alto como la gente. dispuesto a pagar. Hay una pizca de verdad en ello, en que ninguna casa de lujo quiere ser una marca común o corriente. Son algo mejor que eso.
> 
> Pero sabemos que hay más en eso, que juega en este juego del lujo en sí mismo, una casa de lujo y corporaciones.
> 
> ¡Espero que esto te haya dado algo de qué pensar! Hay mucha información sobre esto, puedes encontrarla en línea. Simplemente no quiero estar escribiendo un libro en este punto lol.
> [/COTIZAR]
> 
> Thanks for the answer! I have a lot of things clear now. So, fendi is more expensive than gucci overall becouse the group (Lvmh) and the brand exclusivity is diferent… thanks for all!




Thanks for the answer! I have a lot of things clear now. So, fendi is more expensive than gucci overall becouse the group (Lvmh) and the brand exclusivity is diferent… thanks for all!



richard m said:


> This is so interesting, so the price depends of the kind of clientele… LVMH have a lot of brands. The price point of Kering is diferent than LVMH price point, so the most expensive LVMH brands are Dior, LV and Fendi and the price point is very similar.





Thanks for the answer! I have a lot of things clear now. So, fendi is more expensive than gucci overall becouse the group (Lvmh) and the brand exclusivity is diferent… thanks for all!


----------



## Peacock999

I will always love the simplicity and elegance of Chane.

Chanel, darn it.


----------

